# Naruto Chapter 536 Discussion Thread



## tkROUT (Apr 13, 2011)

Make prediction for next chapter.



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto take on more guards and at the end goes to a battle


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Hopefully we see Naruto's escape, then the continuation of some Edo fights.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto will Rasengan-gib someone in the war (not a fodder) and then will be like 50 panels of people surprised to see him.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto runs into Nagto+Itachi and defeats them.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

more on Naruto but hopefully Madara makes his move and perhaps just perhaps we'll see at least somthing of the Rinnegan awesomness.
ofcourse zetsu and perhaps even a sasuke panels are in order.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto runs into Nagto+Itachi and defeats them.


Without even using SM or RM, or any jutsu at all.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, the spoilers did mention Madara would be making an "unexpected move" this next chapter, so I'm putting my bets on that as to what'll happen in 536.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto "vs" Barrier squad then shift to War Games...


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys understand that next chapter is going to be mostly about Madara, right?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

kids said:


> You guys understand that next chapter is going to be mostly about Madara, right?


That's not a bad thing.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

The two kages await Naruto as he leaves the island and attempt to force him to turn back, however to Ei's chagrin and Tsunade's poorly hidden amusement the Naruto they meet turns out to be a KB while the real Naruto escaped with Gamakichi's help underwater.
Meanwhile Gaara vs his father starts and at the end Madara meets the five daimyo.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

kids said:


> You guys understand that next chapter is going to be mostly about Madara, right?



thats exectly what i hope for


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Apr 13, 2011)

it starts off with madara at the daimyo
in the middle naruto being BAMF
and ends with us seeing sasuke new eyes.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

kids said:


> You guys understand that next chapter is going to be mostly about Madara, right?



Not necessarily...


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 13, 2011)

Not this chapter but NARUTO will defeat JIRAIYA and send him to heaven making jiraiya proud how naruto went from not being able to walk on water or summon a frog to being in the top 3 strongest ninjas in the world and stronger than jiraiya himself. yes i said it jiraiya will be edo tenseied as kabutos trump card. Its gotta be either jiraiya or the 4th hokage


----------



## philzpilz (Apr 13, 2011)

Back to the war I'd guess, make us wait a bit for Naruto's arrival.

If Kishi was being a really devious git, he'd put at least two major characters (I'm looking at Sakura and Kakashi or Tsunade) under serious, Itachi level threat.

We spend a cliffhanger wondering _which_ one gets the Naruto save.

If he was being really devious, neither does, and we have to wait even longer.


----------



## Narikamaru (Apr 13, 2011)

The report gets back to Raikage and Tsunade that Naruto has escaped. At that time we see them send teams out to intercept him and switch back to the war. Naruto won't make another appearance (or maybe 1-2 panels) until chapter 537. The tide of the war turns against the allies and they start taking some losses. It turns back to the island and Iruka and his team asking Killer Bee what he intends to do now that Naruto has escaped and will reluctantly say he will go after him to bring him back.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> Not this chapter but NARUTO will defeat JIRAIYA and send him to heaven making jiraiya proud how naruto went from not being able to walk on water or summon a frog to being in the top 3 strongest ninjas in the world and stronger than jiraiya himself. yes i said it jiraiya will be edo tenseied as kabutos trump card. Its gotta be either jiraiya or the 4th hokage


Kabuto didn't bring Jiraiya back, lawl.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kabuto didn't bring Jiraiya back, lawl.



not yet i said it was his trump card when he gets desperate. its either jiraiya or 4th who will be edo tenseied  so you pick who ud like to see naruto fight more


----------



## Shinobi66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure if this will happen in the very next chapter but I'm positive Naruto will be stopped by the Edo Tensei'd Jinchuuriki. Bee will back him up. 

This should give time to finish up the rest of the fights in the war because I want to see those before Naruto gets involved.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 13, 2011)

*Chapter 536 Predictions*:  Ones own Battle

As Naruto passes the Barrier Squad, word gets back to the Kages of Naruto's escape and the Raikage goes ape.   Tsunade isn't too happy either and volunteers to go after Naruto herself.   Like Iruka, she knows how Naruto can get.

Madara gets word that Naruto is on the way and uses the opportunity to go after Bee himself.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

A and Tsunade get word that Gen's Squad has failed to subdue Naruto Raikage goes into a rage saying he will make this brat fear his Iron claw Tsunade also agrees that Naruto must be stopped and she will assist A in stopping Naruto and warns him not to underestimate him as Naruto has the power to oppose the Kage's

Scene switchs to Darui Squad with most of the Zetsu's defeated it is starting to look like the Alliance have won this battle but then Kakuzu summons 7 coffins each one containing a Jinchuuruki

Scene switchs to Naruto he is racing to get off the island having lost the guards tailing him he just about gets off before the barrier goes up Naruto uses SM  to sense for the Battlefield when  A and Tsunade appear A declares this is as far as you go 9 tails return to the temple or else I will make you fear my wrath Naruto remains unfazed and says he will go through them if they don't move aside
Chapter ends

Naruto Vs The Kage's


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2011)

is my prediction

naruto goes and continues and breaks through the barrier squad

mean while madara makes his moves and fights killer bee defeating killer bee he takes him

A and naruto meet face to face and fight

end

im serious all the zetsu and edo better be gone by the time naruto shows up


----------



## Monark (Apr 13, 2011)

typical kishi antics. he'll delay the naruto vs. world sequence for as long as possible- it's his interpretation of a cliffhanger. 

next chapter will most likely be madara something with the council's reaction faces to naruto's escape.


----------



## KillerFlow (Apr 13, 2011)

Jins or Nagatachi confront Naruto or transition to Kakuzu/Dan/Hyuuga fights.


----------



## Off the Wall (Apr 13, 2011)

Well since it's called Negotiations, I feel Madara will have Black Zetsu locate the Daimyo to ask them to stop funding or supporting the allied forces and will offer something like their safety in return, since most of them don't like the thought of the allied forces. It will end with the mizukage and chojuro facing off against Black Zetsu.

It will also probably have a few panels of Naruto trying to get to the battle feild with ninja trying to stop him and also hearing what Tsunade and A plan to do.


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 13, 2011)

> The preview for the next chapter is "Madara makes an unexpected move by himself. Next issue: 'Negotiations'"



Don't know why everyone believes that Naruto will have lots of panel time in the next chapter... 
I expect more of Madara doing regular villain shit.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

kids said:


> Don't know why everyone believes that Naruto will have lots of panel time in the next chapter...
> I expect more of Madara doing regular villain shit.



Previews tend to be wrong you should not take them as an absolute it would make sense for 536 to continue to focus on Naruto especially as there will probably be a cliffhanger for golden week


----------



## うずまきナルト (Apr 13, 2011)

Now 20 more chapter until Naruto fights someone.

YAY!!! Well... kinda.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 13, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> A and Tsunade get word that Gen's Squad has failed to subdue Naruto Raikage goes into a rage saying he will make this brat fear his Iron claw Tsunade also agrees that Naruto must be stopped and she will assist A in stopping Naruto and warns him not to underestimate him as Naruto has the power to oppose the Kage's
> 
> Scene switchs to Darui Squad with most of the Zetsu's defeated it is starting to look like the Alliance have won this battle but then Kakuzu summons 7 coffins each one containing a Jinchuuruki
> 
> ...



This exactly. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 13, 2011)

Kabuto realizes Naruto is entering the fray and ends up summoning the jinchuuriki against him. A Biju battle royale or gauntlet match perhaps.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 13, 2011)

I am going to say Naruto will have a secret jutsu to deal with Edos.


----------



## calimike (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto can break Sound Four's barrier jutsu called  or Four Violet Flames Battle Encampment with RS, can he?

Naruto vs barrier squad  I bet It's Kumo's barrier squad.


----------



## Ayana (Apr 14, 2011)

Jesusruto shows up and starts a massive Talk no Jutsu and behold, world peace.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto can break Sound Four's barrier jutsu called  or Four Violet Flames Battle Encampment with RS, can he?
> 
> Naruto vs barrier squad  I bet It's Kumo's barrier squad.



Not sure, not even Hiruzen knew a way around it.


----------



## calimike (Apr 14, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Not sure, not even Hiruzen knew a way around it.



Does Hiruzen know RS is exist or just myths/folklore? 

Next week's double issue? break or not?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Madara confronts Naruto.

Black Zetsu gets the Daimyos and confronts Killer A and Tsunade, offering a trade.


----------



## jso (Apr 14, 2011)

Arent the previews always extremely early? Wasnt last week's preview about Gaara, who we've yet to see? I'm calling the Gaara thing happening next week and Madara's negotiations happening sometime after that.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2011)

Killer Bee will convince Naruto to stay for one more day and finish his training.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bee gets captured, possibly.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 14, 2011)

where's preview?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

I predict kagebunshin. And lots of it


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 14, 2011)

I predict shit...like the rest of the series so far


----------



## Mang-Kun (Apr 14, 2011)

Madara suddenly appear and negotiate with Naruto by the end of the chapter.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 14, 2011)

Madara shows up in Konoha. 

Sasuke is finally shown.

We get back to the war.

We don't hear from Naruto for awhile.


----------



## calimike (Apr 14, 2011)

Mang-Kun said:


> Madara suddenly appear and negotiate with Naruto by the end of the chapter.



I predict Madara is shock to see Naruto is in RSM  Will Madara tell Naruto's new mode reveal...!? pek

Double Issue because of the Golden Week, so Jump #22 will be released May 9th, according to Zangetsu01 @BA


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Madara is shock to see Naruto is in RSM  Will Madara tell Naruto's new mode reveal...!? pek
> 
> Double Issue because of the Golden Week, so Jump #22 will be released May 9th, according to Zangetsu01 @BA



so we'll get next weeks chapter and the a week break.
i hope for a shocking cliffhanger.


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2011)

I predict Naruto kicking some asses and looking like a boss and more people whining and complaining about it


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 15, 2011)

Naruto encounters Itachi, they talk a bit about war and Sasuke, Itachi then tries to do a genjutsu on Naruto to see how much he learned, and then Naruto gets close to Itachi and explodes.

Naruto is seen from behind a tree re-emerging and Itachi regenerates.  Naruto is a bit shocked at seeing him reforming and Itachi makes a comment about him learning the exploding Shadow Clone and that it will not work on him since he is immortal and must seal him.  Naruto enters SM and makes some unknown hand signs and charges in.

(also a few panels of the Madara and the lords.  He tells them he will allow them to live comfortably in the new world if they hand over Naruto and Bee.)


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Chapter 536: Negotiations.
Side text: Naruto is running into battle but is stopped by...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara pops in on Naruto. Naruto goes to attack but fails. Madara warps Naruto to his box factory. 

Naruto: Where the hell am I?!

Madara: You like? This is a dimension I created. It's how I use my Space/Time jutsu. 

Naruto notices people in the boxes fighting in the war.

Madara: Each of these boxes shows a different part of the war and everything that's going on at the moments. It's how I know so much, like where to always find you...and Sasuke.

Naruto: !

Madara: Sasuke as well has recently gotten a power boost, but he hasn't recovered yet. The reason I've showed up and transported you here is so you don't fight in this war against anyone but Sasuke. 

Naruto: If you think you can stop me think again. I'm much stron-

Madara: You misunderstand...I'm not forcing you to stay here, simply offering a choice for you. Sasuke will be ready soon, and he'll also be much stronger, I just think it'll be in your best interest to stay here for now so you don't waste any of your energy fighting anyone but Sasuke.

Naruto: ...We aren't your toys to play with!!! I'll fight every thing you throw at me, and after I'm done with the warm up I'll go and fight Sasuke and bring him back. That's my choice now let me out of here!

Madara: ...Very well.

Naruto: !!!

Madara: Like I said, I'm not forcing you to stay, just offering a choice for you. If your choice is to fight then so be it, but just know that this war will be like nothing you have ever seen...you will change completely. Now then, I'll let you out...I have other things to attend to...such as Killerbee.

Naruto: What?!

Madara releases Naruto from his box factory. 

Naruto: He's going after Killerbee, I can't let him capture him but...everyone else is fighting this war because of me I can't let them sacrifice themselves over me. What am I going to do.

Meanwhile, Black Zetsu is around a building. He's using some sort of jutsu that lets him see everything around him.

Black Zetsu: Let's see...6 Daimyos...the Mizukage and her guard, and a few handful of other ninjas. That's it? They will regret underestimating me. 

Scene switches to Mei and that.

Mei: We just received word that someone attempted to take the fake Daimyos hostage or possibly kill them. He wasn't detected by any of the sensors and was able to escape easily. So be on full alert.

Black Zetsu(Isn't visible): I'm afraid being on full alert wont accomplish anything.

Chojuro: Who's saying that...I can't see anyone. I...I don't think this will turn out good.

Mei: Show yourself!

Black Zetsu(Still not visible): To insult my skills as a ninja by having fools guard even bigger fools...expecting that to stop me...I'll make sure to enjoy devouring your corpses. 

Chojuro: Wha...what?!

Mei(Thinking): Is this some sort of Genjutsu...

Black Zetsu(Still not visible): This is a Genjutsu Mizukage...but it's like none you've ever seen.

Mei: He...he read my thoughts...

Chojuro: If he can do that then...how can we stop him.

Mei: We have to dispel this Genjutsu right away!

Black Zetsu(Still not visible): There you go again...underestimating my powers. I told you, this is a Genjutsu that you've never seen before...you can't dispel it!

Mei: What?!

Room becomes pitch Black and everyone around Mei is gone. Black Zetsu's head appears in front of Mei.

Mei: !

Black Zetsu: This Genjutsu makes you feel lost and alone, feeling there's no way out. Like you're no one. If you can live long enough and survive the insanity of this...then the Genjutsu will dispel on it's own. But...if the thought of being alone forever drives you insane...not only will you take your life in this Genjutsu but out of this Genjutsu as well.

Mei: That's...that's not possible...

Black Zetsu: It is...in fact a few have already succumbed to it.

We see a few unnamed ninjas with Kunais in their heart and head. 

Black Zetsu: You have five minutes to endure this feeling of loneliness. It may not seem like much, but I can assure you that you've never felt this alone in your life, the feeling will be unbearable, and you will think about ending it all...but there has been some to survive so not all hope is lost, but even if you live it'll be too late for you...and everyone.

Black Zetsu's head vanishes. Mei drops to the ground and has a terrified look on her face.

The Daimyos are confused about what's happening(Since they weren't put under the Genjutsu). Black Zetsu pops up.

Lighting Daimyo: What the hell is that thing!

Wind Daimyo: Wake up ninja and protect us!

Black Zetsu: You fools are coming with me.

Black Zetsu's White Goo shoots from him and covers the Daimyos. The Daimyos start to merge with the ground, as does Black Zetsu.

Scene switches to Killer A, Tsunade, and whoever else is with them.

Killer A: We have to get Naruto back into the Island!!! It wont be long before Killerbee tries to escape too!!!

Tsunade: We'll just have to-

Black Zetsu pops in.

Black Zetsu: I'm afraid you have bigger issues to attend to now...

Everyone in the room: !!!

Black Zetsu: Now then...hand over the Hachibi, and Kyuubi or...

The Daimyos come up from the ground.

Black Zetsu: These fools will die!

End text: Zetsu puts the Kages in a difficult spot. How will they react?

Chapter ends.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Apr 15, 2011)

naruto runs into nagato and itachi and gets solo'ed.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 15, 2011)

^ I like the sound of that, but it seems long.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 15, 2011)

Selva said:


> I predict Naruto kicking some asses and looking like a boss and more people whining and complaining about it



This it was staggering how much bitching went on for this chapter for Naruto doing what a main character is supposed to do



PainHyuuga said:


> naruto runs into nagato and itachi and gets solo'ed.


How does two characters solo one character?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> ^ I like the sound of that, but it seems long.



If you're referring to my prediction, then that's only because I got really detailed with it. The full spoilers are normally pretty long as well. But I suppose a few things can be shorten. 



stockholmsyndrome said:


> How does two characters solo one character?



They fuse together to make one new character. Name will be either Nagchi or Itaato.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 15, 2011)

Naruto encounters the barrier squad and assuming the preview is accurate this time some Madara stuff at the end.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 15, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> They fuse together to make one new character. Name will be either Nagchi or Itaato.


Thats PNJ Itachi and Nagato don't know the dance.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 15, 2011)

PainHyuuga said:


> naruto runs into nagato and itachi and gets solo'ed.



Yeah he will be the one soloing them.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 536: Negotiations.
> Side text: Naruto is running into battle but is stopped by...
> 
> 
> ...



wont happen with his sensing ability plus his evil emotion sensing ability madara will not be able to capture him or catch him by surprise. naruto is entering the war. and will destroy a lot of zetsus and zombies.



PainHyuuga said:


> naruto runs into nagato and itachi and gets solo'ed.



naruto will probably be the one soloing them with no problem


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 15, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> If you're referring to my prediction, then that's only because I got really detailed with it. The full spoilers are normally pretty long as well. But I suppose a few things can be shorten.


I know, but still, it's not bad, it sounds pretty good.

_Too_ good.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> wont happen with his sensing ability plus his evil emotion sensing ability madara will not be able to capture him or catch him by surprise. naruto is entering the war. and will destroy a lot of zetsus and zombies.



Madara's presence disappears when he uses his Space/Time jutsu, Naruto can't possible detect what isn't there. 



Skywalker said:


> I know, but still, it's not bad, it sounds pretty good.
> 
> _Too_ good.



I have faith in Kishi.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 15, 2011)

What if Naruto ended up going to the Kages along with Bee, to talk?


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What if Naruto ended up going to the Kages along with Bee, to talk?



That would be best case scenario for the alliance. Naruto and Bee would be under the direct protection of the strongest people in the alliance, and they could calm them both down at the same time, they wouldn't have to communicate through the likes of Iruka. 

It's too good for the alliance, it won't happen.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 15, 2011)

Next chap. Madara makes an unexpected move. Thats wha I heard.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 16, 2011)

Madara shows his face.

Naruto meets/scuffles with the barrier squad/or A and Tsunade.

or he clashes with one of the Edo's.

And we may finally see what Gaara is up to.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 16, 2011)

Big cliffhanger is coming. I bet it Sasuke's ems revealed.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 16, 2011)

I think i have an idea of where this is going to go:

- The Kages are up in arms after learning Naruto's on the loose
- Bee wants out to chase him and has the first team accompany him, at Raikage's orders

- more panels of Kage's panicking; comfort from one of them saying the 2nd Team will handle him

- 2nd Barrier team encounters naruto
- Chunk of Chapter devoted to naruto blowing past them; maybe a small speech from a named character

- Naruto passes them and senses who to go assist first
- Cliffhanger with naruto going wide-eyed as he "feels" Yamato weak and heads in his direction

That leaves us with the next "big battle" of Naruto vs Kabuto in the future


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 16, 2011)

I bet the moment tobi see's naruto, he'll teleport to sakura, kidnap her, and make naruto roll over on his back and get sealed.
derp


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a bit confused.  Does the WSJ double chapter next week mean that we both 536 and 537 next week?


----------



## jso (Apr 16, 2011)

^No it means something like we'll get next week's chapter and then a week's gap (because next week's chapter will count as 2). Something silly like that, best as I ever understood it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2011)

Where is the WSJ Preview?


----------



## calimike (Apr 17, 2011)

Naruto turn into superman! pek


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 17, 2011)

-Kakashi goes on a rampage and starts destroy the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. 
-Madara starts to notice he's losing forces fast.
-Madara appears before Tsunade and A and tells them if they don't give up he will summon the Tailed Beast into battle. Tsunade and A refuse.
-Chouji is shown on a rampage.
-Chapter ends with Shukaku appearing in front of Gaara.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2011)

madara captures a village or the damiyos and held them captured and tells the alliance to hand over naruto and bee if not he will kill the people or the damiyos. also we may see gaara and onki vs the kages or at least them meeting, and naruto escaping the island and then he senses nagato close to some of the rookies and he races to save them.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 17, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto turn into superman! pek


He better not fly.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 17, 2011)

Next chapter (537) comes on May 4th, just so you know.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 17, 2011)

Chapter 536: Negotiations

The chapter begins with Naruto running full speed ahead towards the battlefield. He enters Sage Mode again.

Naruto (in thought): I'm sensing so many people...who do I go to first? I did see Kakashi-sensei fighting some guys with swords...maybe there?

Meanwhile, over at the area that Kabuto is sitting down and manipulating his Edo Tensei summons, he holds a single pebble in his hand. He smiles maliciously.

Kabuto: This one should cause some trouble for everyone on the battlefield.

The scene switches to Division One.

A team of specialized Shinobi have been assigned to take down Kakuzu. Among them is Tenten with the Banana Fan. Kakuzu spots this almost immediately.

Kakuzu: You...where'd you get that? That's supposed to be-

A massive deluge of water is sent his way before he can finish the sentence.

The scene switches to Division Four, in a vast area of desert.

Onoki: Where's Darui's crew? They were supposed to be here already. We can't retreat any longer; either fight or die at this point.

Gaara: ...They have their hands full with their own problems. Looks like this is where the battle begins.

Mu: They've stopped...this is our chance. 

Second Mizukage: Now they'll witness the reason why I was able to humiliate the Second Kazekage and kill the Second Tsuchikage.

The Fourth Kazekage's facial expression contorts with malevolence. 

The scene changes over to HQ.

Mabui: Raikage-sama...our barrier squad failed to apprehend Uzumaki Naruto.

Raikage: That's it, I'm about to beat some sense into that brat! Mabui, teleport me there! 

Mabui looks at Tsunade, hoping she will stop him. Tsunade shakes her head in disappointment. Mabui does as told. 

Naruto has almost reached the end of the island, before a new, more powerful barrier is put up. Naruto frowns, but enters his Nine-Tails mode in anticipation to break it. In the distance, a figure obstructs him.

Naruto (in thought): What the hell?! What's he doing here?!

Raikage: Nine-Tails, I'm only going to say this once! Turn around and go back to your training room, otherwise I'll let you have it myself!

Naruto: I'm not afraid of you. I'll fight my way past.

Raikage activates his Lightning Shroud. Naruto remains in RM. The barrier squad that failed to stop Naruto the first time chases after him from behind. 

The scene switches to a room mildly light; five individuals are seen tied up and seated with their backs against the wall. Distant voices are heard.

Unidentified: What are you planning to do?

Unidentified #2: You'll see right now.

Suddenly, a figure enters, and these five react in anxiety. They are nothing less than the Daimyo themselves.

Water Daimyo: W-who are you?!

Sand Daimyo: Let us go!

Earth Daimyo: There are ninja protecting us! It would do you best to leave us alone!

The figure laughs devilishly. It is Madara.

Madara: You'll have your freedom shortly. However, I'd like to make you all an offer first...one that you won't be able to refuse.

What is this irresistible deal Madara is proposing to the Five Daimyo?!

END


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Next chapter (537) comes on May 4th, just so you know.



That pretty much confirms we are getting anime fillers at this point.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 17, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> That pretty much confirms we are getting anime fillers at this point.


What are you talking about? 
We'll get the chapter on May 4th because the week before it's Golden Week so no chapter.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 17, 2011)

I just thought of something...To summon a specific Edo, (like the swordsman), they have to be dead, right? 

So, is it possible for Kabuto to summon Orochimaru or can he not summon him since he's still technically alive within Kabuto himself?  

I don't really think this has too great a chance of happening, I was just curious.  Chances are, if it did happen, since Kabuto is fused with Orochimaru (part of the reason I question whether it's even possible) some weird plot convenience might occur to cause a reversal; reviving Orochimaru and trapping Kabuto as the Edo.  It'd be an interesting twist, but like I said, I was just curious, I don't think it's all that possible;  I just wanted some opinions of the possibility.


----------



## Narosian (Apr 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Next chapter (537) comes on May 4th, just so you know.



next chapter is 537?  Either you meant to say 536 or I'm missing something.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 17, 2011)

Narosian said:


> next chapter is 537?  Either you meant to say 536 or I'm missing something.



No 536 is out on Wednesday next but the following week wsj is on break due to golden Week


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 17, 2011)

I predict some Tsunade action


----------



## Deadway (Apr 17, 2011)

Predictions*****
Naruto is jumping through the trees and suddenly notice something.
Naruto: You...
Tobi: We meet again, 9 Tails.
Naruto: Naruto goes into his RM state and charges right through him..
Naruto: !? Just like the last time..
Tobi: I came to talk, I have no intention of capturing you...yet.
Naruto: Sure, and while your at it, tell me where Sasuke is!
Tobi: He's regaining his strength to fight you. In fact... he should be done by now.
Naruto: What are you talking about...!
Naruto remembers Tobi's speech(I will throw Sasuke into you and you will both fight, it is your destiny)
Naruto: So that's your plan? Having Sasuke weaken me enough so you can capture me?
Tobi: That's almost correct but it's so much more then that...
Naruto: I'm going to end this war, and when I do I'll come back looking for you!
Tobi: Sure thing, just remember...(zoomed in on his rinnegan) I'll be waiting...
Naruto"!? That's ! Nagato's? But....
Tobi: That's right...I killed Konan and took Nagato's body for my own...now use that anger when you face Sasuke.
Naruto: Where are you going..what are you going to do?
Tobi: Oh nothing special...just kill off the raikage and hokage.
Naruto: ! Shit Grandma Tsunade!

Scene switches: To Iruka and co.
Iruka: The kages won't be happy with my decision..
KillerBee: yoyo where be my man Naruto!
The Akimichi guy: He ran off to the war, but you need to stay here.
KillerBee: !
Aburame guy: What? My bugs detected 7 bujuu level opponents closing in...and fast!

Scene switches to Kabuto:
Kabuto: Hmm..looks like Naruto fled...no matter. I'll capture the eight tails for myself.
A black figure creeps behind a tree...
Kabuto's snake: SHSHSHSHSHSHS
Black figure: Orochimaru...I thought Itachi killed you....or should I say Kabuto!
Kabuto: !!!! Sasuke....show yourself.
Sasuke: This is perfect...
Cliffhanger ends in Sasuke revealing his face with the EMS activated
Sasuke: I've been dying to test out my new eyes.


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Predictions*****
> Naruto is jumping through the trees and suddenly notice something.
> Naruto: You...
> Tobi: We meet again, 9 Tails.
> ...



i think this time,with his new found sense in RM,naruto will hit madara nullifying his teleportation jutsu.. ..


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 18, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Predictions*****
> Naruto is jumping through the trees and suddenly notice something.
> Naruto: You...
> Tobi: We meet again, 9 Tails.
> ...



JUST a few more days and we will get to see whats going to happen. I think it's going to get pretty fast paced as well in a bit here. I think Naruto running into Madara is a little too early right now though. But everything else is a probably.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 18, 2011)

weird, isn't it monday?
Why arent there any threads?
 Is the chapter that boring?
wait why is the 535 spoiler thread?


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> weird, isn't it monday?
> Why arent there any threads?
> Is the chapter that boring?
> wait why is the 535 spoiler thread?



*head explodes*


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 19, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> *head explodes*



Eats pile of brain meat.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, this thread is such trash nowadays.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 19, 2011)

536....im missing uchiha


----------



## jso (Apr 19, 2011)

This thread picks up like crazy on a Tuesday and Wednesday just before the spoilers hit lol


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 19, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> I just thought of something...To summon a specific Edo, (like the swordsman), they have to be dead, right?
> 
> So, is it possible for Kabuto to summon Orochimaru or can he not summon him since he's still technically alive within Kabuto himself?
> 
> I don't really think this has too great a chance of happening, I was just curious.  Chances are, if it did happen, since Kabuto is fused with Orochimaru (part of the reason I question whether it's even possible) some weird plot convenience might occur to cause a reversal; reviving Orochimaru and trapping Kabuto as the Edo.  It'd be an interesting twist, but like I said, I was just curious, I don't think it's all that possible;  I just wanted some opinions of the possibility.



The thing inside kabuto is just some kind of Orochimaru lifeforce, it is not intelligent so no it's not Oro, he would not turn into Oro if it overtook him he would just go crazy(even more than he is now) or some shit, Oro is forever sealed in a blissful genjutsu, so he is not dead either.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Apr 19, 2011)

The "thing" is the power of the white snake.  It is the same "thing" Orochimaru himself transformed into.  They both cast aside their human bodies for that of a snake - which when the time is right, you see that true form.

It no longer is inside Kabuto.  It IS Kabuto.  Just as it was Orochimaru.  Their human bodies undergo a transformation that must be akin to some sort of cellular reorganization.  The body doesn't necessarily adapt well to the transformation.  Had it rejected it outright, Kabuto would have died.  Or perhaps been reduced to an insane monster with no shred of his former self left.  In any case, Kabuto no longer has to control it I shouldn't guess.  There is most likely a point at which your old body is gone and your new body is a snake.  The most devious thing about the white snake is its ability to absorb new bodies to revitalize itself again, and again.  That symbol of rebirth is quite literally that body's calling card.

I think what people misunderstand most about the Kabuto/Oro thing is when Kabuto referred to the life force inside him as Orochimaru's, and that he would use the power of Orochimaru to achieve greatness, etc., etc.  He also says at several times the power of the white snake - and I think the two tend to be interchangeable in Kabuto's mind, yet its clearly not Orochimaru.  You cannot replicate your soul.  That much is clear from the manga.  If you could, then Edo Tensei would not be barred by sealing.  A Shadow Clone could overtake the original.  And Orochimaru could have as many copies of himself running around as there were snakes.  The genetic power Kabuto grafted into his own body was not Orochimaru's person or soul if you will.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 19, 2011)

We might see what Gaara is up to finally, unless Kishi holds out until later. 
It's a given that Kishi will show Naruto heading towards the battle field. Of course he could skip it, like he did Kakashi's rampage. 




Red Queen said:


> weird, isn't it monday?



Now it's Tuesday. 



> Why arent there any threads?



Because the mods moved them. 



> Is the chapter that boring?



It depnds on the individual. 




> wait why is the 535 spoiler thread?



wait why is the 535 spoiler thread....what?  

sexy?
horny?
made of win/fail?
dead?
Edward Newgate


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 19, 2011)

Evilene said:


> We might see what Gaara is up to finally, unless Kishi holds out until later.
> It's a given that Kishi will show Naruto heading towards the battle field. Of course he could skip it, like he did Kakashi's rampage.



Yeah I would agree it's a given about Naruto also I would put A and Tsunade we are bound to see there reaction to Gen's groups failure It will be interesting to see how they react and how they plan to keep Naruto out of the war I think we possibly could see Gaara at some point this war has to go bad  for the alliance so  Naruto can save the day


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 19, 2011)

Cover for WSJ 20-21


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 19, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Cover for WSJ 20-21



Who's that blue haired guy near Luffy? I tought Big 3 was Luffy-Naruto-Ichigo.
Poor Ichigo stands beside them.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 19, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Who's that blue haired guy near Luffy? I tought Big 3 was Luffy-Naruto-Ichigo.
> Poor Ichigo stands beside them.



Toriko, the big 3 are not always prominent it's probably to do with that Toriko had an anime start recently


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 19, 2011)

I predict, Naruto will get pass everyone on the island, while bee plans his escape too.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 19, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I predict, Naruto will get pass everyone on the island, while bee plans his escape too.



I concur!!!


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 19, 2011)

I predict Naruto clashing with barrier team and Bee joining him ^___^


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2011)

Il Void said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome prediction. I envision this as the best case scenario for this week's chapter.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome prediction entertainment-wise but it has one or two big flaws; Sasuke can't kill Kabuto cos edo tensais would vanish and Madara really does not know where Naruto is.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think the barrier team will catch up to Naruto now, the bigger question is how does Naruto plan to travel across the sea and reach the battleground ?  I have a feeling that something or someone will hinder Naruto to enter the war, maybe he will get reversed summoned back on Myobokuzan to continue his training there ?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 19, 2011)

Naruto Uzumaki isn't going past Kumogakure's borders (Madara says hi). That's my prediction. Hopefully, we will get to see Gaara or Kakashi's divisions in action.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 19, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Naruto Uzumaki isn't going past Kumogakure's borders (Madara says hi). That's my prediction. Hopefully, we will get to see Gaara or Kakashi's divisions in action.



Madara wont stop Naruto now because he wants him to fight Sasuke for some reason.Madara could have captured Naruto at any time at the start of part1 but he wanted Naruto to grow stronger instead. Well on the other hand if Naruto doesent enter the war Iruka's letter would be pointless


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 19, 2011)

Madara would go after Bee, since he wants Sasuke to take Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Awesome prediction entertainment-wise but it has one or two big flaws; Sasuke can't kill Kabuto cos edo tensais would vanish and Madara really does not know where Naruto is.



Those summoned by Edo Tensei wouldn't vanish even if the summoner is killed.

[1]


----------



## Ibb (Apr 19, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Awesome prediction entertainment-wise but it has one or two big flaws; Sasuke can't kill Kabuto cos edo tensais would vanish and Madara really does not know where Naruto is.



Wrong, It's already been established that killing Kabuto wouldn't effect the edo army.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 19, 2011)

Some panels of Naruto running/flashbacking, some fight panels of the Kakashi group and cliffhanger being Madara meeting the Daimiyos.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 19, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Some panels of Naruto running/flashbacking, some fight panels of the Kakashi group and cliffhanger being Madara meeting the Daimiyos.


But Black Zetsu is already after Daimyos?


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> But Black Zetsu is already after Daimyos?



Zetsu could be there scouting/locating them for him.

Besides, these useless bums will probably be offended if Madara merely sends out a "underling" to communicate with them.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 19, 2011)

i predict we finnaly get to see kakashi's rampage!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2011)

As the preview said about Madara making an unexpecting move: Negotiation.

My prediction is that Madara will appear infront of Naruto and makes a deal with him in order to stop the war he will fight Sasuke and if he wins he will stop the war and fall back for time being but if he lose, Naruto will surrender himself to Madara in order to protect his friends and stop the war.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2011)

Not bad Matrix; sounds interesting.

Still, I wonder when he plans to move against Bee. I doubt he is aware of Kisame's death; I can't imagine him writing that on the scroll: "Hey Madara, I'm dead."


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not bad Matrix; sounds interesting.
> 
> Still, I wonder when he plans to move against Bee. I doubt he is aware of Kisame's death; I can't imagine him writing that on the scroll: "Hey Madara, I'm dead."



I rather not worry about Bee right now, Naruto is out and is now an easy target.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not bad Matrix; sounds interesting.
> 
> Still, I wonder when he plans to move against Bee. I doubt he is aware of Kisame's death; I can't imagine him writing that on the scroll: "Hey Madara, I'm dead."



I'm sure enough time has passed that Madara knows that since Kisame hasn't returned yet , he never will.  

The preview that mentioned "negotiations", did it specifically mention Madara in conjunction with that or is everyone assuming?The Negotiations could be between Naruto and Kages or something to keep him away from the battlefield a bit longer.  Maybe Tsunade is teleported there and she negotiates with Naruto to stay back just a  little longer.  Negotiations could really happen in many ways:

-Madara negotiates with Sasuke to let him out on the battlefield for a little bit to kill as he likes, so long as he continues to follow him

-Kages negotiate with Naruto & Bee to remain hidden for a little longer
-Naruto Negotiates with kages to at least let him find out what happened to Yamato
-Kages negotiate with frogs to have them hold Naruto back or bring him back to Mt. Myobuk...Mt. Frog-Place (How they get in touch with the frogs, I dont know)

-Black Zetsu negotiates some kind of surrender with the Daimyos, complicating the Kage's efforts

-Bee catches up with naruto and negotiates his return to the Bijuu training grounds

-Sakura negotiates with readers to try and prove she's not just a mini-tsunade. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Negotiations Fail.


----------



## shadowofthemist (Apr 19, 2011)

naruto battles his way through the guards and works his way to the battlefield. then we see bee and some guards get facerolled by madera


----------



## auem (Apr 19, 2011)

most likely madara will appear in front of daimeyo for some 'offer'...but there is other  negotiations...madara may negotiate with naruto like aforesaid...or he may negotiate with sasuke to do some bidding for him before  attacking konoha....

i predict no negotiation in the next chap...


----------



## Penance (Apr 19, 2011)

I predict Tobi in the last page...or first page...


----------



## Agony (Apr 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Awesome prediction. I envision this as the best case scenario for this week's chapter.



if this happens,i'm gonna shit my pants but its not gonna happen.coz kabuto is the only one capable of controliing the edo's.if sasuke fought him now,the war would be easily predicted.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 19, 2011)

Agony said:


> if this happens,i'm gonna shit my pants but its not gonna happen.coz kabuto is the only one capable of controliing the edo's.if sasuke fought him now,the war would be easily predicted.



Not Necessarily; remember, Kishi made it a point to show Kabuto explaining, in detail, the entire process behind Edo tensei to Madara.  Madara probably plans to get rid of Kabuto himself since he doesn't trust him.  Hell, there's a chance he'll personally send Sasuke after Kabuto and fuel his rage by telling  him Kabuto summoned Itachi.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm leaning towards Madara negotiating with Naruto as well. The daimyos make sense -and I'd love to see him mess with those over privileged morons- but if I remember correctly, Madara said he's going after the 9tails weeks ago. 

I also wouldn't be opposed to the plot unfolding in a way that involved Naruto actually getting captured. I think it's doable. 

Either way I'm hoping for some truly priceless dialogue this week.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Awesome prediction. I envision this as the best case scenario for this week's chapter.


Its ok but the whole sasuke thing is too early.


----------



## Face (Apr 19, 2011)

I've always wanted to see Naruto vs A. So I guess I'll predict that they'll fight in the next 3 chapters.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 19, 2011)

Shouldnt there be a big cliffhanger this week if next week there is no chapter or am i wrong ?


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 19, 2011)

People who thinks Naruto will get captured without using his new powers in battle are dumb..sorry.  He has to use them in a big battle.  Another chat with Madara is possible, but pointless in my view, they both said all they need to each other, next time will be when Sasuke is ready to fight.  I see Madara talking to the lords if anyone, they are dumb and may bite.  He could also capture the 8 tails since he is no longer needed since he told Naruto mostly everything plot wise.


----------



## LoT (Apr 19, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Shouldnt there be a big cliffhanger this week if next week there is no chapter or am i wrong ?



Do you really think Kishimoto cares about breaks? There won't be any special cliffhanger. There never was, there never will be. Same goes for the X00th Chapter or the last chapter in the year.

Kishimoto doesn't rewrite the ongoing plot just for those events.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

We need more Neji and Hinata.


----------



## Uchiha Izuna (Apr 19, 2011)

Naruto rapes a couple high level Edo dudes, couple panels of people on his nutz, Maybe Mizukage defeated by Madara because zetsu was ordered to capture the daimyo's. then ending with a trade off


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 19, 2011)

No more training arcs please, i want Naruto to learn something new during battle. I wonder how will Naruto deal with Edo Tensei though  I think the most likely answer is a sealing jutsu like the Rikudou seal Naruto used on Kyuubi. Any other option besides sealing jutsu and Tnj wouldnt work because the zombies are immune to physical attacks.
The soul needs to be separated from the container.


----------



## xer0 (Apr 19, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> Not this chapter but NARUTO will defeat JIRAIYA and send him to heaven making jiraiya proud how naruto went from not being able to walk on water or summon a frog to being in the top 3 strongest ninjas in the world and stronger than jiraiya himself. yes i said it jiraiya will be edo tenseied as kabutos trump card. Its gotta be either jiraiya or the 4th hokage



You do realise that the 4th Hokage is in the Death God and Jiraiya's body can't be retrieved from the bottom of the ocean right?

It has to be an encounter with Itachi and/or Nagato.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 19, 2011)

LoT said:


> Do you really think Kishimoto cares about breaks? There won't be any special cliffhanger. There never was, there never will be. Same goes for the X00th Chapter or the last chapter in the year.
> 
> Kishimoto doesn't rewrite the ongoing plot just for those events.



Chapter 300 introduced Sasuke in Part 2 and 500 was the first of the Kyuubi attack flashback chapters.

I doubt it was coincidence.


----------



## Uchiha Izuna (Apr 19, 2011)

as usual it's going to take some time for naruto to realize that the edo peepz are zombies. once it hits him he's going to go on the offensive and kenpachi the S**T outa them. I would like to know how he even learned  some of the sealing techs


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 19, 2011)

all i know is that sasuke better sit and wait for a while. i REALLY dont want to see him again until he fights naruto.almost 50% of part two's fights have been sasuke fights. naruto needs at leat 3 to catch up before sasuke appears again.


----------



## ghent (Apr 19, 2011)

My predictions for upcoming chapters...

Barrier team "capture" Naruto who seems to give up relatively easy.  About 20 minutes it poofs and they realize they have been fooled by a Shadow Clone.

Naruto goes to the battlefield and helps some unit out.  Tsunade teleported there to bring him back to the Kages.

Naruto has a flash back of the time Jiraya was training him in sealing jutsu.  J man knew that Naruto's goal of saving Sasuke would likely lead him into conflict with Orochimaru and he was making sure Naruto had the tools to deal with ETs just in case.  Not to mention it was a keepsake of the Uzamaki family sealing style. 

Daimos make a deal with Madara (or maybe genjutsu).  Probably send some Shinobi forces into traps.

Killer B captured while the forces are diverted due to Daimos.

Naruto TNJs Raikage because Naruto truly wants to save Killer B from the bottom of his heart, and hits an emotional string with Raikage.  *sigh*

Bee gets extracted, but Naruto's new life giving form somehow saves him.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 19, 2011)

LoT said:


> Do you really think Kishimoto cares about breaks? There won't be any special cliffhanger. There never was, there never will be. Same goes for the X00th Chapter or the last chapter in the year.
> 
> Kishimoto doesn't rewrite the ongoing plot just for those events.



You're right about the golden week breaks or breaks in general, but the last chapter of every year is usually a big cliffhanger and fight.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 19, 2011)

I am very, very, very, VERY interested in reading the spoilers tomorrow morn.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoilers have been coming  out early the past 4 weeks but I guess not this week.

Anyways I hope Naruto confronts Muu and the rest of the Kages.


----------



## Clester07 (Apr 19, 2011)

That..is deep.


----------



## Daryoon (Apr 19, 2011)

LoT said:


> Do you really think Kishimoto cares about breaks? There won't be any special cliffhanger. There never was, there never will be. Same goes for the X00th Chapter or the last chapter in the year.
> 
> Kishimoto doesn't rewrite the ongoing plot just for those events.



Last chapters of volumes, though, are another thing altogether, since they have to hook the reader into buying the next volume!


----------



## Clester07 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think naruto is going to run onto the battlefield...He sees all of the dead and dying and he begins to cry....he thinks about all of those who have helped him and by the end madara appears to come and capture naruto, with sasuke at his side....he, possesing his eternal mangekyou sharingan goes to attack naruto with his complete Susanoo but Naruto....thinking about Jiraya one final time turns into the complete ninetails...revealing he has completed his training an goes to do the tailed beast bomb.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 19, 2011)

Please Kishi get back to action, I understand content of story is needed but you can do that with action going on!!!


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 19, 2011)

Kakuzu vs. Naruto rematch 

Madara vs. someone

Nagato and Itachi make an appearance


----------



## ghent (Apr 19, 2011)

Ginkaku Shinigami said:


> Kakuzu vs. Naruto rematch



I don't post often, but this reminded me of one of my few posts.  I made a prediction that Naruto would fight Kakuzu again.  This time when Naruto pulls out the FRS, Kakuzu is like "I will never fall for that trick of letting him get close to me again".  Except Naruto will troll him and throw it this time, and the forums explode with anger at Kakuzu failing to expect that.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 19, 2011)

Naruto trying to get off the Island, plus  the Kages are informed about Naruto's escape.  Then the Last few pages black Zetsu finds the the lords, and Madara shows up, and says he would like to make a proposal.

*Next chapter:* *Madara VS Mizukage*


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 19, 2011)

Ginkaku Shinigami said:


> Kakuzu vs. Naruto rematch


Naruto would rip him a new one.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Spoilers have been coming  out early the past 4 weeks but I guess not this week.
> 
> Anyways I hope Naruto confronts Muu and the rest of the Kages.



Naruto confronting Muu? You really want Naruto to die? 

Damn Judecious.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 19, 2011)

ghent said:


> I don't post often, but this reminded me of one of my few posts.  I made a prediction that Naruto would fight Kakuzu again.  This time when Naruto pulls out the FRS, Kakuzu is like "I will never fall for that trick of letting him get close to me again".  Except Naruto will troll him and throw it this time, and the forums explode with anger at Kakuzu failing to expect that.



Maybe its just me, but I thought Kakuzu was a bit of a pompous jack-ass because he had been alive for so long.  Even as he was pretty much dead before Kakashi stabbed his final heart, he thought it was just dumb luck that Naruto and the rest of them got the better of him.  Something tells me that if he did meet and face Naruto again, he'd be too cocky to factor in the possibility that Naruto is capable of chucking the Rasenshuriken and would get done in by it again.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 19, 2011)

What's with the predictions of Naruto and sasuke joining the battle next chapter? Lol Kishi isn't gonna jump to those immediately, people. 

I'm thinking we're gonna get one or two more battles in (an estimated 4-8 more chapters) before Naruto reaches the front lines.


----------



## ghent (Apr 19, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> Maybe its just me, but I thought Kakuzu was a bit of a pompous jack-ass because he had been alive for so long.  Even as he was pretty much dead before Kakashi stabbed his final heart, he thought it was just dumb luck that Naruto and the rest of them got the better of him.  Something tells me that if he did meet and face Naruto again, he'd be too cocky to factor in the possibility that Naruto is capable of chucking the Rasenshuriken and would get done in by it again.



Yeah I totally agree.  I think Kishi portrayed him as extremely overconfident that he could defeat Naruto just by staying away from that FRS on the ground.  If he ran into him again, I think he would pretty much be thinking the same thing except he will watch his back for the clones this time.  

I was mainly remembering all the forum rage that Naruto had defeated the super bad ass Kakuzu with a KB feint.  I expect this time, there will be mass bans. 

I actually like that Naruto tricked him.  He thought he was unstoppable, and payed for it.  Tossing an FRS would just be hilarious IMO.  Kakuzu would be up there in the air running his mouth about about how unstoppable he is now, and boom! Disintegrated.


----------



## calimike (Apr 19, 2011)

Desolation said:


> *Next chapter:* *Madara VS Mizukage*



It's impossible. Feudal Lord of Frost Country's mistress Mizukage escort Lord and people out of place to safe haven  Lord is sure pervert, isn't he?


----------



## Nimander (Apr 20, 2011)

ghent said:


> I don't post often, but this reminded me of one of my few posts.  I made a prediction that Naruto would fight Kakuzu again.  This time when Naruto pulls out the FRS, Kakuzu is like "I will never fall for that trick of letting him get close to me again".  Except Naruto will troll him and throw it this time, and the forums explode with anger at Kakuzu failing to expect that.



I almost want that to happen now just so I can laugh at the massive amount of butthurt it would cause.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2011)

do you know what would be unexpected , madara negociate with sasuke for him to take that rinnegan and sync with gedou mazou, with the offer of him being able to revive the uchiha clan someway with Gedo Rinnen Tensei


i have the slight impression that nagato didnt get this fucked up only because his legs got burnt, there is something bad about the gedou mazou

they wouldnt need "pawns" to sync if it was good


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

I want Gaara's division and *5th Mizukage's wrath*


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> do you know what would be unexpected , madara negociate with sasuke for him to take that rinnegan and sync with gedou mazou, with the offer of him being able to revive the uchiha clan someway with Gedo Rinnen Tensei
> 
> 
> i have the slight impression that nagato didnt get this fucked up only because his legs got burnt, there is something bad about the gedou mazou
> ...



ive been recetly thinking that perhaps theres a chance to literally revive the uchiha clan using Rinne tensei in some manner.
there is more to it but we need to know exectly the reason madara needed Rinne tensei for himself.
also the reason for Nagato not being able to walk was because of gedou mazou which made him emiciated.it was also clear by how nagato physicaly got emiciated once the rods entered his body.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

kekkashi ended...another good manga has finished...


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> ive been recetly thinking that perhaps theres a chance to literally revive the uchiha clan using Rinne tensei in some manner.
> there is more to it but we need to know exectly the reason madara needed Rinne tensei for himself.



If they get revived they would simply die again. The Uchiha must be destroyed for the sake of the story.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> ive been recetly thinking that perhaps theres a chance to literally revive the uchiha clan using Rinne tensei in some manner.
> there is more to it but we need to know exectly the reason madara needed Rinne tensei for himself.



Reviving The Uchiha is more likely What Madara will promise Sasuke to bring Naruto back alive. If you think about, Madara needs Naruto alive, but Sasuke wants to kill him and everyone in konoha.  Madara has been able to use false promises and slight of hand do get Sasuke to do what he wants.  Of course Madara wanted revenge on the Uchiha, and was probably the real master mind of the Uchiha coup de tat.  Ultimately his real goal is to use Gedo Rinne tensei to revive the part of the kyuubi trapped in the Shinigami's stomach.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Desolation said:


> Reviving The Uchiha is more likely What Madara will promise Sasuke to bring Naruto back alive. If you think about, Madara needs Naruto alive, but Sasuke wants to kill him and everyone in konoha.  Madara has been able to use false promises and slight of hand do get Sasuke to do what he wants.  Of course Madara wanted revenge on the Uchiha, and was probably the real master mind of the Uchiha coup de tat.  Ultimately his real goal is to use Gedo Rinne tensei to revive the part of the kyuubi trapped in the Shinigami's stomach.



No, according to Kishi himself, what is trapped inside the Death God canot be revived since its sealed away in some kind of hell realm that is outside of the 'pure world' in the narutoverse. So unless Madara summons the Death God and somehow pulls out the Kyuubi chakra i dont see that happening.
Whats more likely is for Naruto to draw out Kyuubi's Yin chakra and free the Hokages souls which are trapped inside there.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No, according to Kishi himself, what is trapped inside the Death God canot be revived since its sealed away in some kind of hell realm that is outside of the 'pure world' in the narutoverse. So unless Madara summons the Death God and somehow pulls out the Kyuubi chakra i dont see that happening.
> Whats more likely is for Naruto to draw out Kyuubi's Yin chakra and free the Hokages souls which are trapped inside there.



ET is--if I'm not mistaken--a  summoning Justu, So it is different than GRT.  Lets not forget that the Rinnegan has power over life and death, so I defiantly think it is possible to resurrect the other half of the kyuubi's chakra.  Besides there is noway Sasuke is going to beat Naruto, and hand him over to Madara.  The only way I see of reviving the Juubi, is to use the half that trapped in the death God.  What other reason would there be for Kishi to have Mainto Seal Yin part of the Kyuubi's chakra in the Shinigami?  That way Madara can still revive the Juubi without Naruto being captured, and have the fox ripped out of him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Desolation said:


> ET is--if I'm not mistaken--a  summoning Justu, So it is different than GRT.  Lets not forget that the Rinnegan has power over life and death, so I defiantly think it is possible to resurrect the other half of the kyuubi's chakra.  Besides there is noway Sasuke is going to beat Naruto, and hand him over to Madara.  The only way I see of reviving the Juubi, is to use the half that trapped in the death God.  What other reason would there be for Kishi to have Mainto Seal Yin part of the Kyuubi's chakra in the Shinigami?  That way Madara can still revive the Juubi without Naruto being captured, and have the fox ripped out of him.



ET brings back the souls that reside in the pure world, if they are sealed somewhere else ,ET canot revive the dead, it was explained by Kabuto 
As for Rinne Tensei, i dont think it has access to the realm of the Death God either. Going by the discription of the Shiki Fujin jutsu, things that are sealed with this techique are forever lost. Madara must find a way how to summon the Death God and then maybe he can bring back the Kyuubi Yin chakra.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's hoping either Madara or Zetsu make an appearance...


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

probably a fake,but sound good...


451 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/04/20(水) 15:48:06.54 ID:avjSFXN/0
    バレ

    ナルトは仙人モードで3つの戦場を探知、どこに向かってるか不明

    カカシ隊、カカシ・サイ他vs林檎・甚八、ガイ・リー他vsガリ・パクラ
    シー・オモイ・ザジ他vs串丸・河豚鬼、霧隠れの忍たちvs満月・餌人
    カカシは相手の能力を見たあとに作戦を立てる
    林檎は雷刀”牙”の能力で「雷の羽衣」（雷影の雷遁の鎧みたいなやつ）
    甚八は爆刀”飛沫”の爆破はチャクラごと吹き飛ばせる爆破
    カカシの水遁・土遁・雷遁の連続攻撃もすべて吹き飛ばされる
    ガイはまだ完全復活していないため苦戦
    しかしガイとリーは「熱血分身の術」でガリとパクラを取り囲む
    リーでも使えるのは、ただ高速で動き回ることで分身したように見えるだけだから
    周りの連合軍が「なんて暑苦しいんだ……!!!」

    霧隠れの忍たちは穢土転の忍を一人逃がしたことに気付く
    忍Ａ「幸成小隊長！連合軍の急襲直後に戦線を離脱した敵一体のチャクラを感知しました!!」
    幸成「敵前逃亡は士道覚悟で打ち首だ　僅かばかりの情報も敵に持ち帰らせるな　小介、追跡しろ!!」
    小介「ハッ！」
    幸成「六郎　十蔵　俺たちは目前の敵を片付けるぞ」
    六郎「御意！」
    十蔵「しかし…聊か強敵ですなァ。鬼人の再来・満月に三代目水影・餌人様とはね…」

    終わり


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is that confirmed? Did Ohana post it?


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

nope..not ohana...that's why i said it may be fake..


----------



## Desolation (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> ET brings back the souls that reside in the pure world, if they are sealed somewhere else ,ET canot revive the dead, it was explained by Kabuto
> As for Rinne Tensei, i dont think it has access to the realm of the Death God either. Going by the discription of the Shiki Fujin jutsu, things that are sealed with this techique are forever lost. Madara must find a way how to summon the Death God and then maybe he can bring back the Kyuubi Yin chakra.




At this point it speculation either way.   When I think about, there really was no reason to seal the Yin half of the Kyuub's chakra. Kushina had already Retranied the Kyuub, and it was not going anywhere.   The thing that makes the most sense to me is Madara using the Yin half of the Kyyubi chakra to revive the Juubi.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

auem said:
			
		

> probably a fake,but sound good...



courtesy babble fish



> [naruto] to detect three battlefields with Sein mode, facing toward somewhere the [ru] obscurity As for the guy who [kakashi] party, [kakashi] *rhinoceros* other vs apple 甚 eight, the guy [ri] other vs [gari] [pakurashi] [omoi] [zaji] other vs 串 circular globefish ogre, as for patience vs full moon feed human [kakashi] of the fog hiding after looking at the ability of the partner, as for the apple which raises the maneuvers “Hagoromo of the thunder” (the armor like person of the thunder 遁 of the thunder shadow) 甚 as for eight as for blast of blast sword” splash” every [chiyakura] the water of blast [kakashi] which it makes blow off blows also the consecutive attack of the 遁 earth 遁 thunder 遁 entirely in ability of thunder sword and” fang” is thrown reviving still completelyBecause it is not, but bitter fight as for guy and [ri] with that you can use even with [ri] which surrounds [gari] and [pakura] “technique of the thermal blood offshoot” therefore just it is visible as the offshoot done by the fact that it moves about simply at high speed, the allied forces around “how are painful hotly, it is ...... where is!!!” As for patience of the fog hiding patience A “happiness forming platoon leader which becomes aware in one person letting escape 穢 earth revolution patience! The front [chiyakura] of enemy one body which secedes was perceived immediately after the raiding the allied forces!!” Escape before the happiness forming “enemy is decapitation with loyal retainer road preparedness, you make also barely only information carry back to the enemy small mediating/helping, pursuit margin!!” Small mediating/helping “[hatsu]!” Happiness forming “six 郎 ten warehouse we tidy up the immediate enemy”, six 郎 “mind!” But ten warehouses “…聊 The powerful opponent is [a]. In second coming full moon of ogre person third generation water shadow feed other person and splash…” End



I guess the Rhino Naruto threw is getting his revenge.


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm skeptical as to whether it's legit or not, but it seems to mention the _third_ mizukage? 2nd is with Mu, 4th was Yagura, 5th is Mei, so it'd be someone unseen as of yet.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

mu is 2nd tsuchikage,not mizukage...


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

I wrote "is _with_ Mu" lol


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

oh!...sorry..


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

Evilene said:


> I guess the Rhino Naruto threw is getting his revenge.



omg


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Late spoilers usualy mean there is some Naruto action going on in them since its well known that Ohana hates Nardo and 'faps' to Sauce 
I remember back in the day when Ohana posted the spoiler when Naruto fought Pain at the start, she even left out stuff like Naruto throwing the boss summon and Naruto using Chou Oodama Rasengan for the first time so its no wonder spoilers are late this time


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

i sure ohana will come soon.
would be interesting to get the pics before the script.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Why the hell do people post unconfirmed spoilers in the spoiler thread ?


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 20, 2011)

Unconfirmed Spoilers 

Ye that worked out good in the past.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh and thats an obvious fake judging by the content, besides real spoilers are never that long.

Crapp, maybe we wont get spoilers today


----------



## mareboro (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol so many people always whale on Ohana because of getting spoilers...later then expected. Their gratitude(or lack of) for bringing spoilers is overshadowed by irritability from impatience. People chill and relax... chillax. Thanks Ohana for the spoilers... just get them here faster please  

so it seems Naruto is going to have some in depth sensing of three battles and we get to see them close up... me like, and still no suskorz!!!  ah its a good naruto day


----------



## calimike (Apr 20, 2011)

There is another Double Issue ~ WSJ #22-23 is releasing on 5/2 (hit store on 5/9), according to 2ch  Wait for confirm..!?

Cover of WSJ #20-21

Credit to 2ch


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 20, 2011)

I dont think we will see Naruto yet again.

The war will be war and Naruto will be Naruto for at least 20 chapters.

And even then I guess he will just run in some uber Edos, like the NagoTachi team or the Jinchus.

This chapter is either really abt Tobi who steps further with his plans or its, which I guess would be likier, about Gaaras division finally starting their fight. They are the only division iirc that didnt have any fight yet.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

calimike said:


> There is another Double Issue ~ WSJ #22-23 is releasing on 5/2 (hit store on 5/9), according to 2ch  Wait for confirm..!?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





so basicly 2 chapters this month.
i guess it may relate to the situation in japan
i dont like the WSJ cover.


----------



## Animeace (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah script is fake i've seen that site linked a ton of times on OM it' always rong and has no source also. Ohana's posts are on 2ch If it aint on 2ch it aint out yet..


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> so basicly 2 chapters this month.
> i guess it may relate to the situation in japan
> i dont like the WSJ cover.


so will we have 2 chapters this week?


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> so will we have 2 chapters this week?



no.just one chapter.thats exectly what i said in my post.one chapter for every 2 weeks this month.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> so will we have 2 chapters this week?



no double issue just means it's worth for 2 weeks, the content is the same as in any other jump


----------



## calimike (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> so will we have 2 chapters this week?



no, one chapter every 2 weeks this month like vered said


----------



## Brawnie (Apr 20, 2011)

My personal bet is that naruto meets up with tsunade and that she gives him the 'shinobi' headband and his fighting cloak/cape. (Naruto's Pain Arc look)


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

ohanasplosion imminent it seems. she just posted the toc.

edit: or is ohanaculation the correct term?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

^what's toc?


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Man I hope this spoiler is legit!

Actually getting to see the fight of the 7 swordsmen of the Mist? 

*FUCK. YEAH*.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> ^what's toc?



the short for table of content


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> the short for table of content


aaaah ok. thanks

so will we have a spoiler soon?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> Man I hope this spoiler is legit!
> 
> Actually getting to see the fight of the 7 swordsmen of the Mist?
> 
> *FUCK. YEAH*.



What the spoiler say precisely?


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

ohana appeared.!!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Man I hope this spoiler is legit!
> 
> Actually getting to see the fight of the 7 swordsmen of the Mist?
> 
> ...


the one in the spoiler thread is a fake.


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

Random (not entirely): I love Ohana


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> ohana appeared.!!


did she post a spoiler?


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> the one in the spoiler thread is a fake.



Oh noes! 

Damn it.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 20, 2011)

My prediction


we start out with the war(pick a character it doesn't matter) then most of the chapter focuses on Madara and the Daimyo's and the final pages are of Naruto running into the barrier squad


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

i just hope madara will do somthing epic this chapter.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

so no naruto this week?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> so no naruto this week?


no. There will be no chapter next week.


----------



## calimike (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohana is appear, really? Luffy-kun is late to post spoiler later or maybe he didn't got WSJ


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> no. There will be no chapter next week.



thankie!!


----------



## Marsala (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohana posted the TOC but nothing else, yet. Arrrrgh!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

so it means we aren't getting any spoilers today


----------



## Marsala (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> so it means we aren't getting any spoilers today



Of course we're getting spoilers today. They just haven't arrived quite yet. Maybe not actual pictures, though.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

May is gonna be really troublesome


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

so what's up with the spoiler in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Faustus (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't know is that spoiler fake or not, but *Sandaime* Mizukage is mentioned.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 20, 2011)

It's fake.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

According to Ohana's full ToC it doesn't look like there will be another double issue in May, as she only mentioned issue 22 and didn't say it was issue 22-23.

So we will get the chapters as usual after 4/5. The spoilers might come on out on 2/5, though.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It's fake.



I hate this shit


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> According to Ohana's full ToC it doesn't look like there will be another double issue in May, as she only mentioned issue 22 and didn't say it was issue 22-23.



ok seems good.having 2 breaks will be too much.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Uchiha sighting in Ohana's spoiler.

Aheh. Madara.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

madara summons at the end!!!!
naruto breaks through the berrier squad!!!!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto break through another barrier squad?
Zetsu attacks Mizukage?
Madara summons Gedo Mazo?


----------



## lathia (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenten out of chakra because of the "banana!"



fan


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

ten ten is out of chakra becuase of the fan!!!!!!!
madara summons i think gedou mazou!!!!!


----------



## Marsala (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenten ran out of chakra due to using the banana fan, so everybody can shut up about it already.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

i think if im not mistaken that madara is after bee.
i could be wrong!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

so it was actually Ten Ten who destroyed raiton monster?


----------



## gigahd40 (Apr 20, 2011)

Kabuto?s eyes he saw the photo of him Sasuke, sending him to eat bugs start tracking


----------



## Saunion (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Tenten. Can't catch a break.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 20, 2011)

So Sasuke is also back?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 20, 2011)

tenten used the fan and is out of chakra. good job ten ten.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 20, 2011)

Darn Tenten


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

madara is goin to use gedou mazou like Nagato did?
maybe im wrong but it may be the case.
seem slike we might get bee vs madara if i understand correct.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder how many times tenten used the fan??

or she's just exhausted just by touching it...


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2011)

Bablefish translation said:
			
		

> Ten Ten, out of chakra centers because of the banana



Sh!t. Got. REAL. 


Also,
- Madara 
- Mizukage Vs Black Zetsu (hell yeah)
- Naruto *and* Bee headed to the battle front?


----------



## calimike (Apr 20, 2011)

not double issue, eh? That is interesting, thanks! Madara is going to use gedou mazou. who is madara after? bee or naruto?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

shit it seem to be a hell of chapter!!!!! but if madara use gedo mazo like Nagato in the flashback, will be become cripped like him?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Zetsu reported Madara about Naruto and Bee.


----------



## lathia (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope the 2nd spoiler isn't fake. It looks like plot might actually be moving at a decent pace.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

i also think madara will not suffer the same consequences as Nagato did.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

The gloves are off, the Big Bad begins to move. Exciting. 

Madara's summons Gedo Mazo...didn't someone have a theory on this? Perhaps this is how the Bijuu are utilized. 

Regardless of how he'll use it, it's important to remember the marked difference from when Nagato used it. 7 Bijuu + hundreds of people's worth of chakra.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> The gloves are off, the Big Bad begins to move. Exciting.
> 
> Madara's summons Gedo Mazo...didn't someone have a theory on this? Perhaps this is how the Bijuu are utilized.



Maybe he will release the seven Bijuu.... oh shit make it happen


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

> Naruto break through another barrier squad?


boring 


> Zetsu attacks Mizukage?


fuck yeah  

screw naruto more *ga*zetsu



> Madara summons Gedo Mazo?



interesting 

he may sync sasuke now......... he better not use itunes


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

lol and Tenten will probably survive, too, even though she should be completely out of chakra.


----------



## Renyou (Apr 20, 2011)

Shit is about to get real. Can't wait for a proper translation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazing how more people are commenting on Tenten than Gedo Mezo et. all. 



Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> shit it seem to be a hell of chapter!!!!! but if madara use gedo mazo like Nagato in the flashback, will be become cripped like him?



Madara can have his limbs blown off and regrow them, so likely: No.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> lol and Tenten will probably survive, too, even though she should be completely out of chakra.



If she is alive she isn't completely out of chakra trollface.jpg


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 20, 2011)

Patiently waiting for a good translation to the spoilers........

Naruto AND Bee running away? 


SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Amazing how more people are commenting on Tenten than Gedo Mezo et. all.
> 
> 
> 
> Madara can have his limbs blown off and regrow them, so likely: No.



ah yeah he is the guy who cut his arm and then reforming


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara?

yay


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 20, 2011)

Now this war becomes fucking interesting again.
Madara is on his way so I expect Sasuke will appear soon.



Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> shit it seem to be a hell of chapter!!!!! but if madara use gedo mazo like Nagato in the flashback, will be become cripped like him?


C'mon, we're talking about Madara here.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

so what does the new spoiler say?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee is spotted by zetsu.


----------



## gigahd40 (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto arrives.
Barrier from getting out.
There appeared to be.
VS Team Binaruto barrier
To the battlefield easily broken.

Zetsu feel your chakra and Naruto came out Bee
Madara reported through the ground.
Daimyos'm tired of playing cards. Zetsu is there. . To stop attacking Mizukage

Chouji, who was Katazukeru Darui about Zetsu.
Ten Ten, out of chakra centers because of the banana

 from the Summoning
Of the Madara summon
Animal summoning the demon statue heresy? Was it? That. Maybe.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 136 (40 members and 96 guests)
> HawkMan, Deus ex, FireHawk64, Edward Newgate, Matrix XZ, Addy+, Alien, HInch, musgrave, Icegaze+, Leleka, AoshiKun+, Seraphiel, Kaizoku-O Luffy, jso, JuubiSage, calimike, The Max, kayanathera, FearTear, the_symbol_of_rebirth, lathia, overlordofnobodies, icyBlade, Kyuubi Naruto, Csdabest,* ShounenSuki,* Nindaime, bubble_lord



Hell to the fuck ya.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 20, 2011)

Omg epic spoilers


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Amazing how more people are commenting on Tenten than Gedo Mezo et. all.



tenten is in the chapter


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenten...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl9p6wfrql4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

we might get what we wished for.
Madara vs Bee.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Bee is spotted by zetsu.



he is spying him ?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee stands no chance against Madara.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if Chouji is fighting Kakuzu too...

'coz Ino and Shika are the only ones seen facing Kakuzu..


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Hell to the fuck ya.



it's been a hwile since i saw sho's translation.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> he is spying him ?


he can sense chakra. He already reported madara.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Amazing how more people are commenting on Tenten than Gedo Mezo et. all.



That's cuz 1010 is aobas daughter and those 2 + Shikaku(just as planned gave him away) are the main villains.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> we might get what we wished for.
> Madara vs Bee.


Now Bee's plot shield won't save him like it did against Sasuke 
Bee is as good as dead.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> we might get what we wished for.
> Madara vs Bee.



so the chapter end this way? oh noooooooooooo beeeeeeeee


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> we might get what we wished for.
> Madara vs Bee.



_*we *_wished for? 

still, it should be interesting or end in 2 chapters with a shitty flashback


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Now Bee's plot shield won't save him like it did against Sasuke
> Bee is as good as dead.


i have to agree.if madara fights Bee now,it means its over for him.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> so the chapter end this way? oh noooooooooooo beeeeeeeee


chapter ends with madara summoning gedo mazo


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 20, 2011)

The only way to bring this thread over 9000 posts is to let Mizuki appear and solo someone.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> chapter ends with madara summoning gedo mazo



Maybe. Ohana was pretty unsure on that.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> i have to agree.if madara fights Bee now,it means its over for him.



If madara fights bee it's gonna be a Link removed


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Now Bee's plot shield won't save him like it did against Sasuke
> Bee is as good as dead.



thank god  he was boring as hell. he was good at first but he got old real fast.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> chapter ends with madara summoning gedo mazo



thanks. So for mow bee is safe.... but for much long


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Can ET Nagato summon GM as well now or not? 



vered said:


> i have to agree.if madara fights Bee now,it means its over for him.



Eh, the Bee-Dies theory has been around for some time and the majority of us have accepted it long ago. At least if he gets killed by Madara his last fight should be a good one.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> The only way to bring this thread over 9000 posts is to let Mizuki appear and solo someone Tobi-Madara.



Fixed.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

*Gedo Mazo + Bijuus=Madara’s weapon for the war* -By ZE

Good thing I co-signed this one


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 20, 2011)

What if Bee somehow lives but surrenders the Hachibi to Naruto, assuming Naruto could seal the 8 tails using his new seal.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Can ET Nagato summon GM as well now or not?


Nagato doesn't have rinnegan. Madara took his eyes.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> thank god  he was boring as hell. he was good at first but he got old real fast.


I never liked him to begin with.
He is a powerful shinobi but fucking lame.


----------



## Kurushimi (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can ET Nagato summon GM as well now or not?



Can't see why not  He still has the Rin'negan. Which means he(and Kabuto in general) can pretty much fuck Madaras entire plan.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Apr 20, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Now Bee's plot shield won't save him like it did against Sasuke
> Bee is as good as dead.



Yes, because Bee was the one in that fight who needed the plot shield


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 20, 2011)

> What if Bee somehow lives but surrenders the Hachibi to Naruto, assuming Naruto could seal the 8 tails using his new seal.


That would make Kishi a shit-tastic writer.


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 20, 2011)

Chouji does wut? 

Also, Bee = screwed. Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Nagato doesn't have rinnegan. Madara took his eyes.



errrrrrrrm

 Chapter 282 yes he does


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is about to throw down against Bee?

Sweet Lord.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2011)

lucky for madara his plot shield is as strong as sasuke's


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can ET Nagato summon GM as well now or not?



but will kishi let him summon it? and does kabuto know that he can summon it?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm skeptical about how good Bee's fight with Madara will be... I mean, he's already fought twice so far, in the second time he pretty much got stomped because of Samehada's chakra sucking ability. It's going to be the same with Madara, who is much stronger than Kisame.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto is fail. Without bee he can't do shit.

and people were saying that he is above Raikage level.


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, don't the Edo's have the powers they died with? So Zombiegato will still have the Rinnegan.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I'm skeptical about how good Bee's fight with Madara will be... I mean, he's already fought twice so far, in the second time he pretty much got stomped because of Samehada's chakra sucking ability. It's going to be the same with Madara, who is much stronger than Kisame.



You missed the point where Bee can restore his chakre through Samehada.

That, combined with his already very large chakra pool, wont make that a OHKO


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

wooooowwww Naruto and Bee tag team hell yeahhhhh


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

From behind whom or what does Madara summon what is probably Gedou Mazou?


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

If Bee gets captured, A will go apes**t. Naruto will be blamed for everything.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmmm, will Madara intercept both Jinchuuriki himself? Will he warp Naruto away and setup Naruto vs Sasuke  while dispatching B? What's his move here, since the two are together?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> From behind whom or what does Madara summon what is probably Gedou Mazou?


maybe it's tengu?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't it risky for him to use Gedo Mazou? What if someone destroys it?

Wait, does this mean Gedo Mazou is unsealed?


----------



## Chicama (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoilers look interesting. Always nice to see Zetsu and Mei get more screen time


----------



## Marsala (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe Madara summons Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 20, 2011)

Will he give Mokuton to the Zetsus, or is it something else that Yamato is stuck in? I can't remember.

Also, sweet tits, Mei shows up. And Tenten uses that fan thing.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Maybe Madara summons Itachi and Nagato.


Madara summoned his brand new Uchiha tank.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Hmmm, will Madara intercept both Jinchuuriki himself? Will he warp Naruto away and setup Naruto vs Sasuke 2 while dispatching B? What's his move here, since the two are together?



If that is truly White Zetsu who's fighting the Mizukage and not just some of the clones, then Madara may very well be summoning Sasuke, since Sasuke's eyes would have to be healed before White Zetsu left him. Although I doubt it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Will he give Mokuton to the Zetsus, or is it something else that Yamato is stuck in? I can't remember.



Yamato is stuck in the lotus plant, or whatever it's called.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Isn't it risky for him to use Gedo Mazou? What if someone destroys it?


Ohana isn't sure. So it's probably isn't gedo mazo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Kurushimi said:


> Can't see why not  He still has the Rin'negan. Which means he(and Kabuto in general) can pretty much fuck Madaras entire plan.



There's only one Gedo Mezo though, no? What would happen if Naruto summoned 'Bunta while he was already working with Jiraiya somewhere?

Purely hypothetical question as I doubt it will ever come up, but if Madara is currently using GM, it's questionable as to whether or not anyone else can. It can't be in two places at once, especially not if it's already contracted out by someone.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 20, 2011)

Cant believe this is how the manga will end...rip madara


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Either Ohana forgot what Gedo Maozu looks like, or it's not actually shown in full. Hopefully it's something new entirely.

Dat Outer Path.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> we might get what we wished for.
> Madara vs Bee.



_*Hell yeah!!!*_ 

Hopefully this will be the 1st big defeat and casualty for the Kage Alliance's side. 

Please Kishi!


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 20, 2011)

> I'm skeptical about how good Bee's fight with Madara will be... I mean,  he's already fought twice so far, in the second time he pretty much got  stomped because of Samehada's chakra sucking ability. It's going to be  the same with Madara, who is much stronger than Kisame.


Bee would of done better against Kisame if....

1. He didn't hold back his big attacks because Sabu and Ponta were there.
2. He didn't try to protect Sabu and Ponta in the water dome.
3. Wasn't worried about keeping a low profile so that Kumogakure wouldn't find him.

Bee would of done a whole lot better if he didn't have to worry about those things.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm a second thought if that is truly white Zetsu in the chapter perhaps Madara is summoning Gedou Mazou behind Sasuke. He had spoken of linking Sasuke to Gedou Mazou perhaps that is happening now.


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 20, 2011)

If Bee doesn't die, I'll eat an article of clothing. I honestly don't see how he can survive against Madara.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

People Madara's summon isn't shown in this chapter. Ohana just guessed it's Gedo Mazo.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

ohana isnt sure its Gedou mazou,
so it might be somthing new and she just cant recognize it.
or perhaps its the free gedou mazou of Nagato.


----------



## Mephissto (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee and Naruto tag team will be epic.


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

10/10 vs Madara?


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so excited yet fearful for Tenten now!!!!


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 20, 2011)

> If Bee doesn't die, I'll eat an article of clothing. I honestly don't see how he can survive against Madara.


Get ready to eat a shirt or something because Madara needs him alive for the bijuu sealing.

and back when Akatsuki still had 8 members the sealing took 3 days. Sasuke, Madara, Zetsu, and Kabuto make are only 4 people. So even IF Madara gets Kabuto and Sasuke to help him seal it will take at the very least 3 days which is a lot of time spent away from the war and gives the alliance a very good chance to save him.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> People Madara's summon isn't shown in this chapter. Ohana just guessed it's Gedo Mazo.



Probably, but you never know when it comes to Ohana. When Madara lead Kabuto to the chamber where the Zetsu army was held, they past the Gedo Mazou Statue, and she was unsure if it was the same one. 

She also thought the Juubi's eye resembled Itachi's Mangekyou. 

Among many other fails.

But it's alright, she is still fucking awesome.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Ten Ten is fodder. She is out of chakra already.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

there are 3 options:
1.gedou mazou(free)
2.another thing that is new and perhaps has similarity to gedou mazou
3.animal realm powers


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What would happen if Naruto summoned 'Bunta while he was already working with Jiraiya somewhere?
> 
> .



I made a thread asking the very same question once. Peeps gave some good answers



AlienNoobLevel


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 20, 2011)

For the first time in a very long time i'm actually excited about the new chapter!
I'm sure it's going to be


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Probably, but you never know when it comes to Ohana. When Madara lead Kabuto to the chamber where the Zetsu army was held, they past the Gedo Mazou Statue, and she was unsure if it was the same one.


I see no point summoning Gedo Mazo when remaing Jins aren't captured yet.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Where are my negotiations?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where are my negotiations?



They where over when Madara announced the 4th world war


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where are my negotiations?



ahahaha right where are they?


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

He probably summoned the Edo Jin just like Pain did with his bodies.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Face said:


> He probably summoned the Edo Jin just like Pain did with his bodies.



It willbe just to epic


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where are my negotiations?



Lol previews

Has a preview ever been right ?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm so excited yet fearful for Tenten now!!!!



She is out of chakra.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Get ready to eat a shirt or something because Madara needs him alive for the bijuu sealing.
> 
> and back when Akatsuki still had 8 members the sealing took 3 days. Sasuke, Madara, Zetsu, and Kabuto make are only 4 people. So even IF Madara gets Kabuto and Sasuke to help him seal it will take at the very least 3 days which is a lot of time spent away from the war and gives the alliance a very good chance to save him.



You're right. And Kabuto already has a tough time controlling all these Edo Tensei, how is he supposed to seal the Bijuu for several days in the same time?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> there are 3 options:
> 1.gedou mazou(free)
> 2.another thing that is new and perhaps has similarity to gedou mazou
> 3.animal realm powers


1. it can't be. 
2. maybe
3. animal realm powers are fodderish.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

i think it better to wait for the script to clarify the ending.
ohana is just being her usual self with this.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Ten Ten is fodder. She is out of chakra already.



Yet she has just soloed 37% of the Zetsu army with a few Banana Fan swipes. 

Her deed is done for this war and she now must leave the battlefield to go pick up her Best Kunoichi of the Decade award.

True story.



Louis-954 said:


> Get ready to eat a shirt or something because Madara needs him alive for the bijuu sealing.
> 
> and back when Akatsuki still had 8 members the sealing took 3 days. Sasuke, Madara, Zetsu, and Kabuto make are only 4 people. So even IF Madara gets Kabuto and Sasuke to help him seal it will take at the very least 3 days which is a lot of time spent away from the war and gives the alliance a very good chance to save him.



Well, she surely meant death via bijuu sealing not while fighting.

And it would be a truly truly dreadful outcome if a named jinchuriiki got saved _again_ from the extraction.

Bee dying is would be a great thing for the story, let's hope Kishi has the balls to go through with it.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Want to know what madara summoned


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> i think it better to wait for the script to clarify the ending.
> ohana is just being her usual self with this.


agree.

we don't even if Tobi is Madara.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> Yet she has just soloed 37% of the Zetsu army with a few Banana Fan swipes.
> 
> True story.



Actually, she has already ended this war, though luck chouji and naruto


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Want to know what madara summoned


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

I sincerely hope Tenten isn't out of chakra, and that she is able to continue the good fight. It is kinda cool to see a female character fight at a high level. Still waiting for Mei and Tsunade to go all out.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee and Naruto vs Zetzu's along with Uchiha Madara and Uchiha Sasuke


Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## HInch (Apr 20, 2011)

Finally that spoiler long ago of Madara having a tank army shall be true!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Chapter looks awesome especially as I did not expect Bee to team up with Naruto wonder how angry  A is going to be 

Also looks like the battle is about to swing in Madara's favour with him joining in


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, the happy day! Lots happens! BD


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I sincerely hope Tenten isn't out of chakra, and that she is able to continue the good fight. It is kinda cool to see a female character fight at a high level. Still waiting for Mei and Tsunade to go all out.



Tenten + fighting at a high level = does not compute. Tenten is the future female equivalent of Kotetsu.


----------



## Renyou (Apr 20, 2011)

As expected, Naruto and Bee fell into Madara's trap. I'm curious as to how that's going to play out.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where are my negotiations?



I bet the negotiations will be:

Naruto: -Madara, please, stop this senseless war! Stop make people suffer! Take my life instead!

Madara: -... Oops I mean  Come here and let me extract the Kyuubi

Everyone else: -


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Renyou said:


> As expected, Naruto and Bee fell into Madara's trap. I'm curious as to how that's going to play out.



You mean all this time Madara didn't show up on the battlefield because he was waiting for Naruto and Bee to leave the island? Why would he do that? He knew where Naruto and Bee were and he had no idea whether they would leave the island anytime soon. There's nothing which prevented him from attacking them on the island. This trap you speak of makes little sense.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

What's Zetsu gonna do with Daimyos?


----------



## scipioafricanus (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder what will happen when RSM mode naruto ecounters the zetsu clones.

Since zetsu is suppose to be made from the first Hokage's cells the clones might turn into trees like yamamoto's wood element objects.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 20, 2011)

scipioafricanus said:


> I wonder what will happen when RSM mode naruto ecounters the zetsu clones.
> 
> Since zetsu is suppose to be made from the first Hokage's cells the clones might turn into trees like yamamoto's wood element objects.




That would be LOl worthy.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> *You mean all this time Madara didn't show up on the battlefield because he was waiting for Naruto and Bee to leave the island? Why would he do that? *



Because the whole battle is a diversion for his real plans? 

He clearly doesn't care about defeating the Alliance's army, his goals always were related to the jinchuurikis so that he can get the Juubi's power.



bearzerger said:


> He knew where Naruto and Bee were and he had no idea whether they would leave the island anytime soon. There's nothing which prevented him from attacking them on the island. This trap you speak of makes little sense.



He sent Kisame to the island and he failed. He sent Kabuto to the Island and so did he then the Island location was changed and he no longer could find the jinchuurikis.

Now, all the strongest nins of the kage alliance are busy on the battlefield and he has an easier access to Bee (Naruto isn't his target yet as he wants to save him for the fated confrontation versus Sasuke).


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Since zetsu is suppose to be made from the first Hokage's cells the clones might turn into trees like yamamoto's wood element objects.


zetsu is made of mokuton. It means that Zetsus are Naruto's worst nightmare


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenten uses the Banana Fan in a way which makes it clear she's using it! The year of Tenten has come! 


Deus ex said:


> zetsu is made of mokuton. It means that Zetsus are Naruto's worst nightmare


What makes you think that? He's made from Hashirama's cells, not from Mokuton. We have never seen Zetsu even being implied to actually be made from Mokuton.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenten   

Spoiler sounds interesting


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Tenten uses the Banana Fan in a way which makes it clear she's using it! The year of Tenten has come!



Apparently I was wrong about Tenten.

Well, let's save this for Kakashi
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl9p6wfrql4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> zetsu is made of mokuton. It means that Zetsus are Naruto's worst nightmare



lol, white Zetsu are fodder.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> What makes you think that? He's made from Hashirama's cells, not from Mokuton. We have never seen Zetsu even being implied to actually be made from Mokuton.


Hashirama's cells=Mokuton. See Danzo.


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

It's Gedou Mazo.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow It's really GEDO MAZO


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> I see no point summoning Gedo Mazo when remaing Jins aren't captured yet.



Apparently Madara does. 

It has other uses, which we've already seen via Nagato quite some time ago. Soul rape ring a bell? 

Edit: Oh shit, Gedo Mazou Hulk Smash.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be an awesome panel anyway.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Both Naruto and Bee entered their Tailed State Mode; Bee is using version 2. 

This chapter provides epic panels.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

*omgoogmogmgomgogm
Free gedou mazou.
even more than with Nagato!!!!!!!.
Rinnegan!!!!!!*


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto & Bee look like they're pwning.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Now the question is: who is he summoning it behind? Is that hand in the very bottom of the page Madara's, or someone else's? Doesn't seem like it could be his given the text and the lack of glove.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

heis summoning it to the battlefield.
and needless to say Nagato was screwed again!!!!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel that Naruto will use his Bijuu Dama on the Gedo Mazou that will be his first battle as in Bijuu Mode and first try on Bijuu Rasengan.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Now the question is: who is he summoning it behind? Is that hand in the very bottom of the page Madara's, or someone else's?


it's not madara lol.

translation:

Random guy: What the hell is that?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for moving the plot. Now things are getting exciting. Hope naruto and bee fight the jins or even the remaining bijuu power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Now the question is: who is he summoning it behind? Is that hand in the very bottom of the page Madara's, or someone else's? Doesn't seem like it could be his given the text and the lack of glove.



That's someone about to get pwned by Gedo Mazou.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Face said:


> It's Gedou Mazo.



And Madara is actually *taking  the 2 strongest jinchuurikis in their strongest forms head on... * 

_*Wow. *_ 

Depending on how this goes, this could be quite a marvellous way for Kishi to hype Madara's new battle strength. 

I'm liking Madara's "_negotiations_" methods!


----------



## icyBlade (Apr 20, 2011)

Shit just got real. Again.


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought Madara was planning to use Gedou Mazo on Sasuke?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> That's someone about to get pwned by Gedo Mazou.



 Exactly.

Looks like Madara may have summoned it randomly on the battlefield. Possibly to draw Naruto and Bee in to one specific spot where he may have a trap set up (attacked by 7 other bijuu perhaps?).


----------



## Chicama (Apr 20, 2011)

Woah, the Gedou Mazo panel looks really great. This war is really picking up now, just a shame we get no Kakuzu


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy bollocking shitbags.

Shit has, indeed, just got real and OH MY G-D WHAT IS THAT THING.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto uses his Bijuu Rasengan on the Demon Statue, he will release the Bijuu's that we haven't seen in manga.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

No Homo: Gedo Mazou doesn't have a penis. 

Poor lil' feller.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Where's Gedo Mazo's drawbacks? Nagato is trolled again.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2011)

It took this to stop everyone's bitching about the side characters not getting their panel time.

Thanks Kishi


----------



## Mang-Kun (Apr 20, 2011)

HOLY S&*%!! MADARA SUMMONED GEDO MAZOU ON THE BATTLEFIED?!

Thousand of casualties next chapter...


----------



## DiScO (Apr 20, 2011)

SHIT i CAME


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> Because the whole battle is a diversion for his real plans?
> 
> He clearly doesn't care about defeating the Alliance's army, his goals always were related to the jinchuurikis so that he can get the Juubi's power



I was one of the first supporters of the diversion theory so of course I agree with you up to this point, however



> He sent Kisame to the island and he failed. He sent Kabuto to the Island and so did he then the Island location was changed and he no longer could find the jinchuurikis.
> 
> Now, all the strongest nins of the kage alliance are busy on the battlefield and he has an easier access to Bee (Naruto isn't his target yet as he wants to save him for the fated confrontation versus Sasuke).



this I don't believe. Kabutomaru found the island without any trouble, to say Madara couldn't find it again when it lies right next to the HQ of the alliance is laughable. 
And if he wanted to wait for the kage alliance to be busy he still could have started to move once the battles were joined. So far I haven't seen anyone capable enough in Naruto's guard who could have even a remote chance at stopping Madara from infiltrating the island. 

And that is why I think Madara waiting on the unknown chance that Naruto and Bee would leave the island so soon without their guard doesn't make sense.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Nagato was indeeed screwed big time.
however kishi had to leave somthing for Madara.
damn gedou mazou is amazingpek


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> No Homo: Gedo Mazou doesn't have a penis.
> 
> Poor lil' feller.





*Or *the massive thing is the front _IS_ his dong and Naruto & Bee are about to be on the receiving end of *the world's most massive cock slap!!!*


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Nagato was indeeed screwed big time.
> however kishi had to leave somthing for Madara.
> damn gedou mazou is amazing


Madara probably can't fight himself. First it was Kyubi and now Gedo Mazo.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

atually this whole thing seems to be his giant leg!!


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

This two week wait is going to suck major ass eggs.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Gedo Manzo will get solo'ed by Naruto


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 20, 2011)

JuubiSage's thoughts of spoilers:


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 20, 2011)

OH SHII- IT JUST GOT REAL ALL OVER AGAIN.

THAT GEDO MAZO

THAT NARUTO AND BEE TEAM.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> *Or *the massive thing is the front _IS_ his dong and Naruto & Bee are about to be on the receiving end of *the world's most massive cock slap!!!*



That's his leg.

His arms are reared back, both elbows inline with his spine, left leg in stomping position, with the right used as support.

I think the down-up view is throwing people off?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

So far all madara has done is summoning Gedou Mazou. He hasn't gotten linked to it yet, nor has he gotten anyone else linked to it. The link is what drained Nagato not the summoning. Of course when Sasuke will be linked on account of him being such a Mary Sue he won't be drained, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

epic panel.quite amazing
i guess sasuke getting the rinnegan is an option right now.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> View Post
> Gedo Manzo will get solo'ed by Naruto


lol you wish. Gedo Mazo's plot shield>>>even Madara's


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> No Homo: Gedo Mazou doesn't have a penis.
> 
> Poor lil' feller.



it's penis has moved towards the shoulder and branched into multiple direction..


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Gedo Manzo will get solo'ed by Naruto



Probably after Sasuke is synced to it. I believe Gedo Mazou is plot protected because it currently contains seven of the bijuu.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> this I don't believe. Kabutomaru found the island without any trouble, to say Madara couldn't find it again when it lies right next to the HQ of the alliance is laughable.



Kabuto had intel Madara didn't initially (or weren't they simply able to find it thanks to Kisame's intel? I can't recall). 

The _*whole point *_of the moving Island and the chakra blocking cave was that they kept Naruto *hidden and untraceable*. 



bearzerger said:


> *And if he wanted to wait for the kage alliance to be busy he still could have started to move once the battles were joined*. So far I haven't seen anyone capable enough in Naruto's guard who could have even a remote chance at stopping Madara from infiltrating the island.
> 
> And that is why I think Madara waiting on the unknown chance that Naruto and Bee would leave the island so soon without their guard doesn't make sense.



I'm not completly sure what you mean by that but it seems to me that Madara's plan of keeping the forces of the Kage Allliance busy so that he had more freedom to go along with his plan is already working perfectly.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 20, 2011)

Shit just got real!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> translated without rhyme: "I'll take him down! Naruto, you push him into my Bijūdama!!"


Lol these fools wanna take on Gedo Mazo. They will be obliterated


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 20, 2011)

Sasuke vs Bee 2.0 is going to happen and it's going to be very one sided this time....


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Shit just got real!



Damn right.

Only thing left to do is for Madara to use Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin and mass soul rape the entire alliance, but that would be too awesome.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 20, 2011)

Giant killer statue of doom FTW!!!

This better receive a two page spread, because holy shit, giant killer statue of doom!  Seriously, it's a walking nightmare that can suck out your soul and uses the chakra of several bijuu stored within it.  And if that doesn't work, it stomps you!

Also, is it wearing a skirt, or is GM doing his best Donald Duck impression?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> Kabuto had intel Madara didn't initially (or weren't they simply able to find it thanks to Kisame's intel? I can't recall).
> 
> The _*whole point *_of the moving Island and the chakra blocking cave was that they kept Naruto *hidden and untraceable*.



Yeah and that plan was a failure the second Kabuto found it. That's why they abandoned that plan and put the island right next to the HQ and the kages so it would be easier to defend. They weren't hiding Naruto and Bee anymore the sole reason they kept them on the island is that they didn't want them to mess up their battleplans with their willful behaviour.




> I'm not completly sure what you mean by that but it seems to me that Madara's of keeping the forces of the Kage Allliance busy so that he's got more freedom to go along with his plan is already working perfectly.



The guy cut off under Gedou Mazou sure as hell isn't one of the two jinchuuriki. So I doubt that's his plan against the two jinchuuriki.


----------



## Gojita (Apr 20, 2011)

why could it not have been summoned by Edo Nagato. Would have been more awesome ^^


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

it's madara diversion plan. He is luring Jinchuriki into Gedo Mazo


----------



## Rashman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wait, Naruto and Bee are about to take on the demon statue?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Wait, Naruto and Bee are about to take on the demon statue?



Nah I think it's them pwning barriers.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Wait, Naruto and Bee are about to take on the demon statue?



unknown. That thing is so huge Naruto wouldn't have to push it into Bee's bijuu dama, so I figure Bee is talking about some one or something else. Besides Gedou Mazou is summoned on the final page it seems, that shot of the two jinchuuriki appears to happen before.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Gojita said:


> why could it not have been summoned by Edo Nagato. Would have been more awesome ^^



it was summoned by him.only half its body though but it was free the same as this one.

nagato also linked himself physicaly to the statue which emiciated him.i dont know if madara perhaps can use it without the rods.
we'll see the next chapter.
also this proves that the statue was sumonable even in its sealed state and with the bijuus to be used in battle.
Nagato surely got the shorter end of the stick.


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 20, 2011)

> Tenten uses to Bashōsen to cut [with] chakra.(not clear this one).



 Sweet!!!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara can use Gedo Mazo without being crippled?


----------



## Rashman (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> unknown. That thing is so huge Naruto wouldn't have to push it into Bee's bijuu dama, so I figure Bee is talking about some one or something else. Besides Gedou Mazou is summoned on the final page it seems, that shot of the two jinchuuriki appears to happen before.





Seraphiel said:


> Nah I think it's them pwning barriers.



Thanks for clarifying.

 The spoiler pics are a bit confusing.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 20, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Wait, Naruto and Bee are about to take on the demon statue?



From the sound of Ohana spoiler, it seems Madara summoned Gedo Mazo on the beach, where InoShikaChou are.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahh now I think I got the page of the two jinchuuriki. They are breaking through a series of barries with main force, those jagged things around them are the barriers which are much like broken glass.


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazing stuff is happening within one chapter.
V2 Bee + RM Naruto along side each other is a win combination. And then seeing Gedo Mazo being summoned overshadows Tenten and Mizukage.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 20, 2011)

Chouji vs giant statue. Lets see what his butterfly mode can do. Too bad tenten ran out of chakra at the same time statue appears.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 20, 2011)

Just tell me this means someone's gonna die.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara said he will hook up Sasuke to the Demon Statue I think its a good time. But if not we will find out in the next chapter.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

What's Gedo Mazo's durability? Alliance shinobi can easily destroy him if it's just giant wood creature.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

obviously the gedou  mazou will have a special duratability.
its part of the 7th path powers after all.its not a regular summon.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Apr 20, 2011)

> Madara said he will hook up Sasuke to the Demon Statue I think its a good time. But if not we will find out in the next chapter.



A crippled sasuke would indeed be a sight to behold XD


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> What's Gedo Mazo's durability? Alliance shinobi can easily destroy him if it's just giant wood creature.



Yes. Madara summoned Gedo Mazou unto a live battlefield because it's easily destroyed.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 20, 2011)

I still think Gedou Mazou is the Juubi's husk. So now with 7 Bijuus inside it should be a formidable foe. In fact I can see it sucking up another Bijuu soon. Surely it won't be destroyed now. That would basically destroy Madara's plans and the purpose of the war, so.... I expect Bijuu absorption soon now.

Yay plot progression!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Yes. Madara summoned Gedo Mazou unto a live battlefield because it's easily destroyed.
> ____________


it's because Gedo Mazo has strong plotshield. But nothing says it has a special durability.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 20, 2011)

ya know . . . Where the Fuck Is sasuke


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> it's because Gedo Mazo has strong plotshield. But nothing says it has a special durability.



It's because Gedo Mazou has a strong plot shield. What are you saying? Madara isn't aware of any plot shields, and even that is only an assumption on our part because we believe it won't be destroyed any time soon.

Fact is, Madara wouldn't summon something so important to his plans, in the middle of a battle field if it could easily be shattered. That's just common sense.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I still think Gedou Mazou is the Juubi's husk. So now with 7 Bijuus inside it should be a formidable foe. In fact I can see it sucking up another Bijuu soon. Surely it won't be destroyed now. That would basically destroy Madara's plans and the purpose of the war, so.... I expect Bijuu absorption soon now.
> 
> Yay plot progression!



defenitly could be the sealed body of the juubi .
what i dont understand is why would RS give the option to restore it.
allowing the juubi to potentially return.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

lol what's madara doing there? Madara is lazy asshole.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2011)

Wasn't Juubi's body imprisoned in the moon?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> defenitly could be the sealed body of the juubi .
> what i dont understand is why would RS give the option to restore it.
> allowing the juubi to potentially return.



The Gedo Mazou could be Madara's creation.



Darth Sidious said:


> Wasn't Juubi's body imprisoned in the moon?



Yes. I believe Madara created Gedo Mazou using Hashirama's cells, as a new shell for the Juubi after it's revived.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Apr 20, 2011)

> I still think Gedou Mazou is the Juubi's husk. So now with 7 Bijuus inside it should be a formidable foe



Could be possible didn`t even think about that. That reminds me somehow on "Bastard!"`s goddess Anthrax.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> The Juubi could be Madara's creation.


you mean Rikudo?


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Apr 20, 2011)

oh god, at this rate, naruto is going to stop Bee from destroying Gedo Mazo becuase Naruto can sense Tenzou in it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> you mean Rikudo?



No, I mean Madara, the Nidaime Rikudou.

*Edit:* Oh, I see now. I meant to type Gedo Mazou, not Juubi.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

klue meant the statue itself not the beast.


----------



## Daryoon (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> So far all madara has done is summoning Gedou Mazou. He hasn't gotten linked to it yet, nor has he gotten anyone else linked to it. The link is what drained Nagato not the summoning. Of course when Sasuke will be linked on account of him being such a Mary Sue he won't be drained, but that hasn't happened yet.



...or Madara linked to it long ago, which explains his hidden face and general physical inability. After realising the sacrifice he had to make to use it, he found some Uzumaki kid (with the heredetory superchakra), transplanted his rinnegan into him, and then manipulated his life so he'd summon the statue and link with it, thus becoming Madara's pawn...


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara's fan sure looks like a guitar in that panel.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> klue meant the statue itself not the beast.



Indeed, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Wasn't Juubi's body imprisoned in the moon?



Which is why it has to be summoned. 


But I believe it's just a temporary substitute, until Madara seals the Juubi into himself or something.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Which is why it has to be summoned.
> 
> 
> But I believe it's just a temporary substitute, until Madara seals the Juubi into himself or something.



Gedo Mazou isn't summoned from the moon, but Akatsuki's man headquarters. Gedo Mazou is not the Juubi's original body - I don't think.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Gedou Mazou is just one of these things with an unexplained origin like the Samehada or Jashin should he exist. It is not the Jyuubi's real body for the simple reason that it doesn't match the sillhouette.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I still think Gedou Mazou is the Juubi's husk. So now with 7 Bijuus inside it should be a formidable foe. In fact I can see it sucking up another Bijuu soon. Surely it won't be destroyed now. That would basically destroy Madara's plans and the purpose of the war, so.... I expect Bijuu absorption soon now.
> 
> Yay plot progression!



what make you think the Gedo will absorb a bijuu?

for all we know this could be the end of Gedo Mazou, and bijuu's go back into previous Jin's and they'll be resurrected.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Yeah and that plan was a failure the second Kabuto found it. That's why they abandoned that plan and put the island right next to the HQ and the kages so it would be easier to defend. They weren't hiding Naruto and Bee anymore the sole reason they kept them on the island is that they didn't want them to mess up their battleplans with their willful behaviour.



Failure that was cancelled the second Oonoki changed the location of the Island via flying:

 Chapter 282

Madara/Kabuto's then was obsolete and they had no way of tracing the new location of the Island.

And, again, the cave in which Naruto was kept *also* made him untraceable even by chakra sensors:

 Chapter 282



bearzerger said:


> *The guy cut off under Gedou Mazou *sure as hell isn't one of the two jinchuuriki. So I doubt that's his plan against the two jinchuuriki.



Who? No clue again what you mean... Could you clarify what is your point?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee and Naruto sure don't waste any time.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gedo Mazou isn't summoned from the moon, but Akatsuki's man headquarters. Gedo Mazou is not the Juubi's original body - I don't think.



I believe Gedo Mazo = Juubi's body. There are too many coincidences like the sihloutte or the bandage around the eye. 

Maybe when Nagato summoned Gedo Mazo for first time he retrived Juubi's body from the moon without knowing. So maybe all this time Akatsuki already had Juubi's body but only Madara knew it.


Just one thing I didn't get from the spoilers. 

Did Madara summoned Gedo Mazo in akatsuki headquarters, in the battlefield or he teleported to Bee and Naruto's location?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara or Sasuke won't get attached to Gedo Manzo. I'm sure the monster has a few tricks up his sleeve.

Besides Nagato got weakened when he attached the monster in order for the monsters to eat others soul. I doubt Madara will do that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice to see Madara using Gedo Mazo in the midle of the battle.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

gedou mazo should be very durable...a thing which can hold chakras of 7 bijuus and has the capability of storing all 9 inside it,can't be destroyed so easily by the paltry outside chakras...


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I believe Gedo Mazo = Juubi's body. There are too many coincidences like the sihloutte or the bandage around the eye.
> 
> Maybe when Nagato summoned Gedo Mazo for first time he retrived Juubi's body from the moon without knowing. So maybe all this time Akatsuki already had Juubi's body but only Madara knew it.
> 
> ...



in the battlefield.you can see one shinobi about to get crushed.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 20, 2011)

So after this Nagato/Pain are going to be even more godly since he too could summon Gedou Mazou


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Couldn't he always?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Daryoon said:


> ...or Madara linked to it long ago, which explains his hidden face and general physical inability. After realising the sacrifice he had to make to use it, he found some Uzumaki kid (with the heredetory superchakra), transplanted his rinnegan into him, and then manipulated his life so he'd summon the statue and link with it, thus becoming Madara's pawn...



That makes a lot of sense, though I still don't find it plausible that Madara had so much control over Nagato's youth. He would first have to find him, then engineer the murder of his parents implant the Rinnegan after putting Nagato in a genjutsu then set him free to almost starve. Allow him to get put under the tutelage of Jiraiya all the while keeping an eye on him. That's just too elaborate to be believable. Still apart from the transplanting rinnegan part it sounds quite likely.



Trent said:


> Failure that was cancelled the second Oonoki changed the location of the Island via flying:
> 
> Chapter 282
> 
> Madara/Kabuto's then was obsolete and they had no way of tracing the new location of the Island.



And again, the island wasn't hidden anymore. It was right next to the HQ of the alliance. You don't want me to believe that Madara has no idea where that is, do you? Madara would have no trouble at all finding it again.



> And, again, the cave in which Naruto was kept *also* made him untraceable even by chakra sensors:
> 
> Chapter 282


but not from anyone who uses his brains. Kisame's info got through, they knew all about that cave. 



> Who? No clue again what you mean... Could you clarify what is your point?


My point hasn't changed at all since the beginning. It is that Gedou Mazou isn't being used against the two jinchuuriki right off the bat. So if that guy down there isn't one of the two jinchuuriki then it can't be Naruto and Bee Madara is summoning it in front of.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So after this Nagato/Pain are going to be even more godly since he too could summon Gedou Mazou



that was known ever since nagato used it.however Nagato summoned only half its body and linked himself with the rods.which emiciated him.
we'll know the next chapter if madara can use it without the rods or not.and what the statue can do in battle apart from the soul sucking power.
the new info or us is that Nagato could have actually summoned it in battle even after it was sealed containing  the bijuus and use it to fight.
that thing wasnt used against konoha or against naruto even though he could have.


----------



## Mephissto (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it confirmed Madara summoned it and not Nagato?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Mephissto said:


> Is it confirmed Madara summoned it and not Nagato?



That's exactly what I was thinking but then again Madara did show Kabuto the monster.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

i wonder why their is exclamatory sign shown in the madara panel..madara seemed surprised....*is someone other activated the gedo mazou from behind madara*...may be i am thinking things...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

There is a two week break coming up?!?!?!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara looked surprised after being informed about Naruto and Bee heading to the battlefield. I mean you see the "...!". It looked like his plan was to capture Naruto and Bee on the Island while the Alliance fighting.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

well ohana said that madara did the summoning so i guess there is a clear panel of him summoning the statue to fight.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> that was known ever since nagato used it.however Nagato summoned only half its body and linked himself with the rods.which emiciated him.
> we'll know the next chapter if madara can use it without the rods or not.and what the statue can do in battle apart from the soul sucking power.
> the new info or us is that Nagato could have actually summoned it in battle even after it was sealed containing  the bijuus and use it to fight.
> that thing wasnt used against konoha or against naruto even though he could have.



Not to mention, he summoned the entire thing instead of just the upper half.

@ Divinstrosity: Really?


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> that thing wasnt used against konoha or against naruto even though he could have.



Well Nagato pretty much solo without the help of Gedo Mazo.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> that was known ever since nagato used it.however Nagato summone only half its body and linked himself with the rods.which emiciated him.
> we'll know the next chapter if madara can use it without the rods or not.and what the statue can do in battle apart from the soul sucking power.
> the new info or us is that Nagato could have actually summoned it in battle even after it being sealed containing  the bijuus and use it to fight.
> that thing wasnt used against konoha or against naruto even though he could have.



I figure this was the superweapon Nagato intended to use to dominate the world. A Gedou Mazou charged by the bijuu certainly would be a weapon which can destroy a country in an instant. It makes it even more impressive that Nagato could get it to move, if partially, with his own chakra and without the additional chakra of the bijuus Madara is using.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

in the last panel,something definitely happening behind madara..madara was sitting in front of the statue..


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if Bee and Naruto have combo jutsu together?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> There is a two week break coming up?!?!?!


Yes. The next chapter will come out on 4/5, the spoilers however might be out two days earlier, on 2/5.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

may be sauce caused it...


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I figure this was the superweapon Nagato intended to use to dominate the world. A Gedou Mazou charged by the bijuu certainly would be a weapon which can destroy a country in an instant. It makes it even more impressive that Nagato could get it to move, if partially, with his own chakra and without the additional chakra of the bijuus.



we need to see if madara actually had more control over the rinnegan than nagato .ever since madara got the rinnegan the statue (dspite being sealed) was completly out of the ground unlike the time nagato controlled it.
perhaps madara with his greater control was able to completly pull it out?
i also wonder if it can use the bijuus blast or somthing similar.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I wonder if Bee and Naruto have combo jutsu together?



It would be nice to see this. I doubt they ttrained together enough for it, but I see more likely anyway that they'll come up with something spontaneously, given their personas.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I wonder if Bee and Naruto have combo jutsu together?



two Bijuudama clashing and high class Raiton + FRS combo would be really awesome. And wipe out a lot of real estate.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2011)

So Madara decided to pull the BIG gun in his arsenal to teach the Alliance a lesson. Freaking Gedou Mazou is now on the loose. 

I oficially expect a Gedou Mazou rampage-wait no, a demoniac and epic stomping in the next chapter. Doubt that even Chouji's calorie punch will be able to do something to eat. Also, the GM panel will dominate in this week's best panel thread. 

I'm a bit confused about the Tenten part...

Weird, I expected A to rage about Naruto & Been fleeing, but he is taking it in a very calm manner.

Bijuu Naruto and Hachibi Bee breaking down a strong barrier? Win. 






Klue said:


> No Homo: Gedo Mazou doesn't have a penis.
> 
> Poor lil' feller.



Well, then it reminds me of the Titans from God of War, they also didn't have a male organ but were still epic.



Jin-E said:


> Madara's fan sure looks like a guitar in that panel.



It can also serve for a guitar if he wants it.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara looks like he is winning the tactical battle here Darui's and kitsuchi's Divisions look screwed at the moment  one side  they have Edo Tesei and the AoZ and behind them Gedou Mazou and Madara also Kabuto could also summon his higher level ET I think it's possible that the battle could end up as a loss for the alliance maybe they will fall back to either Kakashi's or Gaara's Divisions

Also it is kind of cool to see Naruto and Bee storming through the barriers it makes me wonder how will A react to this happening whether he deals with it personally or focuses on the battle at hand where it seems to be starting to swing against them


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 20, 2011)

So, Madara's idea of "negotiations" is to unleash mass-soul-sucking Gedo Mazo on their asses? GREAT!


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> defenitly could be the sealed body of the juubi .
> what i dont understand is why would RS give the option to restore it.
> allowing the juubi to potentially return.


I don't think he left the option.. it's more like he did what he could. I believe Gedou Mazou was sealed in the moon, until someone got the Rinnegan and the ability to summon it down to earth again.



MS81 said:


> what make you think the Gedo will absorb a bijuu?
> 
> for all we know this could be the end of Gedo Mazou, and bijuu's go back into previous Jin's and they'll be resurrected.



Absorbing/sealing Bijuu is its primary function for Madara is it not?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> two Bijuudama clashing and high class Raiton + FRS combo would be really awesome. And wipe out a lot of real estate.



I wonder what a Fuuton+Raiton combo would look like.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So Madara decided to pull the BIG gun in his arsenal to teach the Alliance a lesson. Freaking Gedou Mazou is now on the loose.
> 
> I oficially expect a Gedou Mazou rampage-wait no, a demoniac and epic stomping in the next chapter. Doubt that even Chouji's calorie punch will be able to do something to eat. Also, the GM panel will dominate in this week's best panel thread.



I think Madara's gonna kill Choza with the statue.

And that GM panel surely will rape the poll.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> So, Madara's idea of "negotiations" is to unleash mass-soul-sucking Gedo Mazo on their asses? GREAT!



He just made them an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> And again, the island wasn't hidden anymore. It was right next to the HQ of the alliance. You don't want me to believe that Madara has no idea where that is, do you? Madara would have no trouble at all finding it again.



I don't want you to believe anything. 

We *know* Madara had no clue where the island and the jinchuurikis had been moved to. 

Has Madara being around the Alliance HQ lately? nope. 

Incidentally, this chapter apparently seems to indicate that Madara *now *knows their whereabouts.



bearzerger said:


> but not from anyone who uses his brains. Kisame's info got through, they knew all about that cave.



And can do fuck all about it since 1/they don't know where the island is 2/they can't feel the chakra of the people inside.



bearzerger said:


> My point hasn't changed at all since the beginning. It is that Gedou Mazou isn't being used against the two jinchuuriki right off the bat. So if that guy down there isn't one of the two jinchuuriki then it can't be Naruto and Bee Madara is summoning it in front of.



I don't think I've argued against that. 

I'm only saying that the main battle merely is a diversion and that Madara's main goal still his Bee (for the moment as he wants Naruto to fight Sasuke)


----------



## Danchou (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Naruto and Killer bee tagteam.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

The Invincible Gedo Mazou vs. the Titanic Duo of Bee and Naruto, who wins?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

You know...

...now that Madara has summoned GM, I'm not really seeing the point of Itachi and Nagato anymore. I mean, I could see Madara summoning that after they were defeated, because the possible FV using what could possibly be the body of the Juubi, with seven tailed beast sealed inside...


....eh ..... that just seems a little to epic only to follow up with ET Zombies.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Fuck yeah, Naruto and Killer bee tagteam.



Here's hoping it gets animated well, but I won't get my hopes up too high there since the Shippuden anime is relatively low-budget.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 20, 2011)

They need to blast Gedou Mazou with a menacing ball.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You know...
> 
> ...now that Madara has summoned GM, I'm not really seeing the point of Itachi and Nagato anymore. I mean, I could see Madara summoning that after they were defeated, because the possible FV using what could possibly be the body of the Juubi, with seven tailed beast sealed inside...
> 
> ...



Edo Itachi and Nagato will engage battles totally separate from Gedo Mazou, probably. We still haven't a Klue as to the positioning of Gedo Mazou, Itachi or Nagato.

It does feel odd though, as if they are no longer worth seeing, for some unexplainable reason.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Invincible Gedo Mazou vs. the Titanic Duo of Bee and Naruto, who wins?



Answer: Us, fans.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You know...
> 
> ...now that Madara has summoned GM, I'm not really seeing the point of Itachi and Nagato anymore. I mean, I could see Madara summoning that after they were defeated, because the possible FV using what could possibly be the body of the Juubi, with seven tailed beast sealed inside...
> 
> ...



i actuallly think theres a chance that somehow nagato and itachi will regain control over themseves temporarily and perhaps nagato will try to take the control away from madara over the statue.it will result in the encounter i hoped would happen between Nagato and Madara.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> two Bijuudama clashing and high class Raiton + FRS combo would be really awesome. And wipe out a lot of real estate.



heck yeah it would!!!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> we need to see if madara actually had more control over the rinnegan than nagato .ever since madara got the rinnegan the statue (dspite being sealed) was completly out of the ground unlike the time nagato controlled it.
> perhaps madara with his greater control was able to completly pull it out?
> i also wonder if it can use the bijuus blast or somthing similar.



As large as the statue is I always figured it was in part a matter of the height of whichever cave they summoned it in. Also it really didn't need to be shown completely it left something we fans could speculate about. Afterall when Nagato summoned it against Hanzou it digged itself quite a bit out of the ground just with Nagato's power and without any of the bijuu as a battery.

The cave where we first saw the full statue is where it's been for years, probably decades. Of course the entire thing was out of the ground there, but that's not a sign of Madara's power.

On this occasion well, I don't think we can put too much into it since Nagato hasn't used it for war since he first summoned it against Hanzou and he had no need to get all of it out of the ground. 

Well, my main point was that Gedou Mazou fueled by the 9 bijuu was Nagato's superweapon.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is not playing.

Get ready for one hell of a fight.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You know...
> 
> ...now that Madara has summoned GM, I'm not really seeing the point of Itachi and Nagato anymore. I mean, I could see Madara summoning that after they were defeated, because the possible FV using what could possibly be the body of the Juubi, with seven tailed beast sealed inside...
> 
> ...



It only feels odd if the thing is defeated before it's their turn. If Madara does some quick swiping and un-summon it, it's not that bad.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2011)

If thousands of fodder die now, will the two jinchuuriki be indirectly blamed? Madara wouldnt have summoned this nightmare if they werent present.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

The best case scenario for both Nagato and Itachi, is for Nagato to use the Hell Realm Path and successfully restore his own physical health along with Itachi's blindness - if that is even possible.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is no trap for naruto and bee.

This was always madara's plan. He even said as much during the summit. 
If people on this board really beleived madara thought he could defeat the shinobi's with just the zetsus then I have a bridge to sell you. 


Also this should silence those that thought naruto didn't finish his training and just ran onto the battle field.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Itachi is being saved for Sasuke. Kabuto will use him once he fights him.

Just like Nagato is saved for Naruto.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> As large as the statue is I always figured it was in part a matter of the height of whichever cave they summoned it in. Also it really didn't need to be shown completely it left something we fans could speculate about. Afterall when Nagato summoned it against Hanzou it digged itself quite a bit out of the ground just with Nagato's power and without any of the bijuu as a battery.
> 
> The cave where we first saw the full statue is where it's been for years, probably decades. Of course the entire thing was out of the ground there, but that's not a sign of Madara's power.
> 
> ...



yea it was his super weapon that i agree with.
though the cave is perhaps lower with nagato it was always only half out.
the moment madara took ontrol it was fully out even in its sealed state.
ofcourse its not a clear indication that he is a better rinnegan user im just speculating here.(kishi screwed Nagato though).
that matter will be clarified later onespecailly if the eyes were indeed madaras originally.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> I don't want you to believe anything.
> 
> We *know* Madara had no clue where the island and the jinchuurikis had been moved to.
> 
> ...



This chapter Zetsu informs Madara that the two have left the island. Without disrespecting Zetsu being one with the land I doubt he could have noticed it so quickly if he hadn't been paying attention in that area beforehand. Well, unless he's omniscient.




> And can do fuck all about it since 1/they don't know where the island is 2/they can't feel the chakra of the people inside.



See, and I don't think they don't know where it is. Even if it wasn't shown. Now that hiding it on the sea is impossible there aren't all that many places they could put it.



> I don't think I've argued against that.
> 
> I'm only saying that the main battle merely is a diversion and that Madara's main goal still his Bee (for the moment as he wants Naruto to fight Sasuke)



Like I said I agree that this battle is only a diversion, although I don't think we have seen Madara's true goal in starting this war. Even as a diversion it's pointless since it makes capturing the bijuu far more troublesome than without the declaration of war.


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 20, 2011)

It sounds like the gay filler fights are finally over.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If thousands of fodder die now, will the two jinchuuriki be indirectly blamed? Madara wouldnt have summoned this nightmare if they werent present.



I wouldn't think so they have no idea that Madara is reacting to there escape also you have to remember both are thought of very highly by there respective villages and if there not willing to take the losses wtf hide them away also it's very possible Madara planned to use it at some point even if Naruto and Bee didn't escape


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> It sounds like the gay filler fights are finally over.



then we'll soon see people complaining about their glorified favorite characters 
*not* getting featured fighting someone during this arc..


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> yea it was his super weapon that i agree with.
> though the cave is perhaps lower with nagato it was always only half out.
> the moment madara took ontrol it was fully out even in its sealed state.
> ofcourse its not a clear indication that he is a better rinnegan user im just speculating here.(kishi screwed Nagato though).



I don't think Kishi screwed Nagato. Nagato got the statue to work with only his own life force. That's what drained him. Madara has the power of seven bijuu already inside. I'd say linking to it now would now be far less of a strain on the user.



> that matter will be clarified later onespecailly if the eyes were indeed madaras originally.


true dat.


Jin-E said:


> If thousands of fodder die now, will the two jinchuuriki be indirectly blamed? Madara wouldnt have summoned this nightmare if they werent present.



They aren't present it seems Madara is summoning it on some battlefield and the two jinchuuriki are still a goodly distance from the enemy forces. They are breaking through the friendly forces at the moment.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Juubi's eye, Moon Sharinganz.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh Gedo Mazou , one of my favorite character who is still alive.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

I wanted some Lee action, figures he gets the short stick again.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 20, 2011)

Well.  If Madara can do one thing right, it's make a hell of a entrance.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Gosh the latest spoiler pics look gruesome and epic!!!!!! Lots of deaths ahead ....


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 20, 2011)

Alright why are naruto & b in super modes just to beat bunch of barrier fodder nins??


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Kakuzu was defeated. 

It shows two more of his mask destroyed, and the sealing pot. Not a good sign, definitely not.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

So awesome. Naruto eating Iruka's words to always keep them with him.
Bee and Naruto breaking through that barrier sustained by dozens of shinobi. And that beard and hairdo of the leaders of the barrier squad. Dan and Kakuzu having been subdued and then Madara summons the Gedou Mazou too epic.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like Kakuzu is finished.

And wtf. I clicked one of the images and got a pop up of a girl masturbating.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 20, 2011)

That must have been one powerful barrier if it required Hachibi's Biju Dama.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if we will see Rock Lee vs. Kimimaro again.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

madara is infront of gedou mazou1!!!!!1
there is a talk as welll.
with the sharinnegan eye.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Alright why are naruto & b in super modes just to beat bunch of barrier fodder nins??



Fodder barrier surpassed all imagination; they didn't have a choice. 



Raiden said:


> Looks like Kakuzu is finished.
> 
> And wtf. I clicked one of the images and got a pop up of a girl masturbating.



Lucky you.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Well this is...interesting. Not really sure exactly what's going on, slightly confused. I hope the chapter comes out today because things have gotten very interesting for me.


----------



## revas (Apr 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Alright why are naruto & b in super modes just to beat bunch of barrier fodder nins??



barrier nins could be fodder, but the barrier itself can be pretty hard to break. for example, you dont need to be a super badass ninja, to seal kyubii. everyone specialises in something.

on the other note - awesome chapter is awesome


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 20, 2011)

am i seeing right naruto used bijuu ball


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think Kakuzu was defeated.
> 
> It shows two more of his mask destroyed, and the sealing pot. Not a good sign, definitely not.



The sealing pot cannot be used again if I remember things correctly, that being said I wouldn't be surprised if he did get sealed up but I don't exactly think it is a bad thing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck, Madara looks so fucking badass standing in front of Gedo Mazou.

I just saw a thread that asked for all of the manga's most bad ass moments, this is surly one of them.



Gunners said:


> The sealing pot cannot be used again if I remember things correctly, that being said I wouldn't be surprised if he did get sealed up but I don't exactly think it is a bad thing.



ROTFL! Why can't it be used again?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> am i seeing right naruto used bijuu ball



No he's using the one Bee fired as a wrecking ball against the barrier.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think Kakuzu was defeated.
> 
> It shows two more of his mask destroyed, and the sealing pot. Not a good sign, definitely not.



I was right he was defeated by 2 chuunins + probably a tired Darui , pathetic.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fodder barrier surpassed all imagination; they didn't have a choice.



Well it's probably a specialist squad skilled in erecting barriers and there was a lot of them as well so it would make sense for it to be a very strong barrier


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2011)

'tis a shame. I was expecting Kakuzu to create as much as a stink as the KinGin brothers.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> I was right he was defeated by 2 chuunins + probably a tired Darui , pathetic.



Ino and Shika helped too..


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 20, 2011)

Kakuzu. 

Oh well.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Raiden said:


> 'tis a shame. I was expecting Kakuzu to create as much as a stink as the KinGin brothers.



You shouldn't have. All Kakuzu could do is rehash his old abilities and Kishi isn't about to do that with guys who have nothing to add to the story.



Yondaime said:


> Kakuzu.
> 
> Oh well.



Dan was taken out as well.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 20, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Looks like Kakuzu is finished.
> 
> And wtf. I clicked one of the images and got a pop up of a girl masturbating.



lol same here


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fodder barrier surpassed all imagination; they didn't have a choice.



just saw the new pics shit load of nins blocking


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

without the rods it seems.
he controls it to his bidding. wonder if the rods thing is only for the soul sucking.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> in the battlefield.you can see one shinobi about to get crushed.


Rofl. This is why I love the character. 

*Watching battle from the edge of a  cliff*

_"I'm bored...Kuchiose no jutsu"_

*STOMP*


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Dan was taken out as well.



Really?

Lol, we didnt get to see his ghost thing then


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

perhaps madara using the rinnegan can control the statue and its movement as seem with nagato before the rods thing.
but to use the soul sucking abbility you need to conect physicaly to it.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Really?
> 
> Lol, we didnt get to see his ghost thing then



Look at the page with Kakuzu's mask and the two containers for the KinGinBros. There's another panel with Chouza in front of a barrier in the shape of a cube. 

I still wouldn't give up on Dan. He's the only one of the Edo at the battle of the beach who still might have someone to meet, Tsunade. Kabuto may yet reverse summon him.

Same is true of Mangetsu at Kakashi's battlefield and perhaps the 3rd Raikage at Gaara's sandlot.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Why does it seem as if kishi has decided to rush things and off panel do many scenes? Could it be due to new deadlines as a result of japan's recent woes? I'm quite shocked that Dan was taken out like that...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Gedo Mazo is a whore or something...it's showing it's bottom to everyone. I think the negotiation mention last chapter is "Suck Gedo Mazo's dick or die" ...only it doesn't seem to have one...just like Zetsu. Oh shit Gedo Mazo is Zetsu's dad...mother...creator, it's all clear now. We all gonna die now.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 20, 2011)

The transition to a whole new power tier begins here I think


----------



## Tengu (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara can use gedo mazo without the rods because the statue already has chakra in it, so no need to get some like it did with Nagato, when it hadn't any bijuu sealed in it.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Kakuzu, I knew he'd get owned, poor guy.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

I want details on how Kakuzu and Dan ended like that..


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2011)

Ha ha ha, Kakuzu. 

Has it been confirmed that he and Dan were actually taken out, or is the fighting with them still going on? If Kakuzu is really gone, then wow...off-pannelled by Tenten. I didn't think Kishi could actually go that far. 

When I saw the page of Madara summoning the Juubi, my first reaction was literally "...Oh. FUCK." God damn, the Shinobi Alliance is officially screwed, unless someone has a Jutsu that can take it out. We'll probably get a better idea of what it's capable of this time around.


----------



## Helios (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow Myugen Tsukuyomi is being mentioned as well.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 20, 2011)

Kishimoto's one chance to redeem Kakuzu, and he throws it away. Even though I doubt it, I really hope he does something with him.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

I think tenten soloed the Masks..

then haxed stunner KAgenui + Shintenshin got Kakuzu and sealed him..


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Kishimoto's one chance to redeem Kakuzu, and he throws it away. Even though I doubt it, I really hope he does something with him.


After that whole FRS incident, he was pretty much done.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm guessing Madara appeared on the Beach. Shit just got real for Darui, Team 10 and Tenten.

Unless....



			
				Darui said:
			
		

> Hey Gedo Mazou, Madara!





			
				Madara said:
			
		

> Umm, what?





			
				Gedo Mazou said:
			
		

> GRAWL!!!


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Alright why are naruto & b in super modes just to beat bunch of barrier fodder nins??



Because they aren't fodder but basically a team of the world's best experts in using barrier jutsus combining their strengths. 

Edit:


B.o.t.i said:


> just saw the new pics shit load of nins blocking



Exactly.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Kishimoto's one chance to redeem Kakuzu, and he throws it away. Even though I doubt it, I really hope he does something with him.



Why did Kakuzu need to be redeemed? He went out in a blaze of glory; head back, arms stretched out, Futon Rasengan tearing him apart - still he was like, "fuck it."


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

chapter looks really good since a very long time. 

and the sealing begins.

everyone is sealed and madara revives them again 


the nightmares are returning again


----------



## On and On (Apr 20, 2011)

looks like bee's bout it get killed off


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Why does it seem as if kishi has decided to rush things and off panel do many scenes? Could it be due to new deadlines as a result of japan's recent woes? I'm quite shocked that Dan was taken out like that...



I'd say it's in order not to kill the pace of the war. 

There's an awful lot happening at the same time, things have to keep moving on nicely, no one wants to end with a debacle like the many years long Winter War arc Kubo gave us. 

We've already had quite a lot focus on secondary character as it is.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why did Kakuzu need to be redeemed? He went out in a blaze of glory; head back, arms stretched out, Futon Rasengan tearing him apart - still he was like, "fuck it."



Because people here were dissatisfied Naruto wiped him out so easily. They couldn't accept how much of a gap lay between the two. And in their defense Kishi could have made the fight last a chapter longer and give both of them a chance to show a bit more off, it was really only the bare bones we got with little to no meat on them.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

This next chapter looks epic, The war arc can be a lot better if Kishi mixes it up a bit.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> chapter looks really good since a very long time.
> 
> and the sealing begins.
> 
> ...



dont worry,kishi trolled Nagato.he wont do it again with madara.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> lol same here



Yeah...that's weird . 



bearzerger said:


> You shouldn't have. All Kakuzu could do is rehash his old abilities and Kishi isn't about to do that with guys who have nothing to add to the story.



Why not? He got all his hearts back, and I rememeber him stealing an entire chapter in like a panel. Emphasis on his character suggested that we would see a little something from him. Not too late I guess...


----------



## best Kage ever (Apr 20, 2011)

Tobi really did summon Gedo Mazou into battlefield or just released it from chains and they still are in the cave?


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

best Kage ever said:


> Tobi really did summon Gedo Mazou into battlefield or just released it from chains and they still are in the cave?



he teleported to the battlfield.


----------



## Suibi (Apr 20, 2011)

i 'm a bit disappointed with kakuzu being off panel, but i think it cannot help.  since we saw he was being  gangbanged by almost the whole division last chapter. Poor old man.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

by the way i dont know if you noticed but Naruto is holding Bees Bijuudama in his bare hands.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, I'm not certain what else Kishimoto could depict regarding Kakuzu's abilities. Were there abilities forgotten, level misplaced, or background unfinished? 

We got to see him effortlessly kill on the battlefield, picking up hearts along the way. The best part of his return was the personality/dialog. The man needs his own manga, that's all there is to it.



best Kage ever said:


> Tobi really did summon Gedo Mazou into battlefield or just released it from chains and they still are in the cave?


Battle.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 20, 2011)

So Naruto completed Bijuu Ball Rasengan?


----------



## Helios (Apr 20, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So Naruto completed Bijuu Ball Rasengan?



Seems like it


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 20, 2011)

Chapter looks very good. Seems Madara is ready to head out to the battlefield himself.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> ROTFL! Why can't it be used again?



Whilst holding the items Darui said they cannot be used again. 
 stubborness and jealousy

I'm guessing Kinaku would be released if he opened the jar.


----------



## ashher (Apr 20, 2011)

umm is it clear that kakuzu and dan are defeated? i at least expected dan to win here...


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is about to administer judgment like none other on the battlefield. The time has been long in coming, but soon we'll see the extent of his powers. 

The telegrams shall be a cesspool of Madara this week. Now the war intensifies.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

the filler team starts to Party!!!


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 20, 2011)

ashher said:


> umm is it clear that kakuzu and dan are defeated? i at least expected dan to win here...



Kakuzu is "Kagelevel" , Dan is some kind of jounin fodder , you don't have any problems with Kakuzu being defeated by Chuunins ?


----------



## Tregis (Apr 20, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> you don't have any problems with Kakuzu being defeated by Chuunins ?



I do,


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Whilst holding the items Darui said they cannot be used again.
> stubborness and jealousy
> 
> I'm guessing Kinaku would be released if he opened the jar.



Darui was saying that sense the "Golden Canopy Rope" was sealed away, they can't use the "Seven Star Sword" and the "Crimson Gourd" either.

Tenten is still using the "Banana Palm Fan" after all.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2011)

Dat Kumo. 

Their fodder > all other types of fodder.


----------



## ashher (Apr 20, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> Kakuzu is "Kagelevel" , Dan is some kind of jounin fodder , you don't have any problems with Kakuzu being defeated by Chuunins ?



that's beside the point really. all i asked if its confirmed that they are defeated.can somebody answer that plz?

and if you want to turn this into dan vs kakuzu, then sorry i am not interested. all i'd say is i never quite liked the kakuzu character and his jutsus and i thought ghost transformation of dan could be something new and interesting.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

so madara's defeat is close...... 

he should have waited before unleashing his strong attacks


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> Kakuzu is "Kagelevel" , Dan is some kind of jounin fodder , you don't have any problems with Kakuzu being defeated by Chuunins ?



Dan's strength is unknown, and I'm sure most of us assumed he would survive to see Tsunade again.



Addy said:


> so madara's defeat is close......
> 
> she should have waited before unleashing his strong attacks




She, Addy?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara finally steps in. It was about time.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG, so much happening  The pics  

Too bad we are going to have the Golden Week break


----------



## Tregis (Apr 20, 2011)

I still can't believe Kakuzu got off paneled.. D:


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> She, Addy?



Well yes, Tobi isn't Obito, it's _*Rin.*_


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

I wouldn't panic about Kakuzu just yet.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Edo Itachi and Nagato will engage battles totally separate from Gedo Mazou, probably. We still haven't a Klue as to the positioning of Gedo Mazou, Itachi or Nagato.
> 
> It does feel odd though, as if they are no longer worth seeing, for some unexplainable reason.



It's very explainable:

Madara more than likely uses the Rinnegan and Sharingan at a higher level than both Itachi and Nagato, and he's using GM.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

I can only imagine Kabuto's reaction to all of this..."I guess I should have waited when Madara was killed ".


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 20, 2011)

why did naruto eat the letter?


also: good chapter.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Where the FUCK is King Sasuke?  I want to see King Sasuke back and roflstomping the fodders!!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dan's strength is unknown, and I'm sure most of us assumed he would survive to see Tsunade again.


And he may yet do so. That barrier they put him in doesn't look like it's going to last forever. They'll have to deal with him once it goes down and by that time Kabuto can just reverse summon him so Kabuto can survive to meet Tsunade.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2011)

_King_ Sasuke?

Man please lol.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Where the fuck is King Sasuke?  I thought he will appear after Naruto did.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 20, 2011)

seems like dan is just being put to the side so he can fight tsunade later. we'll still get to see the ghost transformation later on.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> And he may yet do so. That barrier they put him in doesn't look like it's going to last forever. They'll have to deal with him once it goes down and by that time Kabuto can just reverse summon him so Kabuto can survive to meet Tsunade.



I hope so, I was looking forward to seeing his Spirit Transformation Technique.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Where the fuck is King Sasuke?  I thought he will appear after Naruto did.



It's probably going to be in the next arc when Madara lets him fight Naruto after Kabuto is dead and the Hachibi is sealed


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Darui was saying that sense the "Golden Canopy Rope" was sealed away, they can't use the "Seven Star Sword" and the "Crimson Gourd" either.
> 
> Tenten is still using the "Banana Palm Fan" after all.


I know there are things lost in translation but if he was referring to those specific items he would have said they instead of these which referred to what's in his vicinity.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder how the Kages will respond to Madara appearing on the battle field. Sitting around tossing orders about, simply won't cut it any longer.



Gunners said:


> I know there are things lost in translation but if he was referring to those specific items he would have said they instead of these which referred to what's in his vicinity.



Context also needs to be considered.

He said the rope was sealed away, and that the treasures couldn't be used any longer - the ones he is holding in his hand. Then wonders were the Banana Fan ended up.

The fact that Tenten can still use the Banana Fan only supports my point. According to the literal translation which you're harping on, she shouldn't be able to use it at all.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 20, 2011)

This just might be the most awesome chapter since 499 :V


----------



## Penance (Apr 20, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> What if Bee somehow lives but surrenders the Hachibi to Naruto, assuming Naruto could seal the 8 tails using his new seal.






Louis-954 said:


> That would make Kishi a shit-tastic writer.



I could see that...

... (10 tails container becoming I?)



Mang-Kun said:


> HOLY S&*%!! MADARA SUMMONED GEDO MAZOU ON THE BATTLEFIED?!
> 
> Thousand of casualties next chapter...



Just as I suspected...the turnover...



forkandspoon said:


> Sasuke vs Bee 2.0 is going to happen and it's going to be very one sided this time....



It was one sided the first time...



Dark Red Z said:


> So, Madara's idea of "negotiations" is to unleash mass-soul-sucking Gedo Mazo on their asses? GREAT!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oKwg6W05MU[/YOUTUBE]

Da FUCK?!  



Skywalker said:


> I wanted some Lee action, figures he gets the short stick again.



...still hoping...




B.o.t.i said:


> Alright why are naruto & b in super modes just to beat bunch of barrier fodder nins??



Barrier squad makes good barriers.  Should I be surprised?



Raiden said:


> Looks like Kakuzu is finished.
> 
> And wtf. I clicked one of the images and got a pop up of a girl masturbating.



She was giving a blowjob in mine...



> you don't have any problems with Kakuzu being defeated by Chuunins ?



I've no problem with him (probably a chuunin, himself) being defeated by a Genin, so...


I predict a 10/10 chapter...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> why did naruto eat the letter?
> 
> 
> also: good chapter.



Someone said something about always having Iruka's words with him, I think bearzerger said that. Which I thought too. Wouldn't be surprised if that's something people do in some cultures and Kishi used it.

Or Naruto was just really hungry and that was the only thing there...


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I wonder how the Kages will respond to Madara appearing on the battle field. Sitting around tossing orders about, simply won't cut it any longer.



Yeah thats an interesting aspect especially as there is two entirely different problems there is Madara making his move against  Darui's and Kitsuchi's Divisions and then there is Naruto and Bee as well heading for the battlefield now that the Barrier squad have completely failed


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Penance said:


> Da FUCK?!



I knew someone wouldn't get it.

Check this .


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dan's strength is unknown, and I'm sure most of us assumed he would survive to see Tsunade again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he or she. madara is both now seeing that he can be obito or even sakura


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> so madara's defeat is close......
> 
> he should have waited before unleashing his strong attacks



+1

But how would she find her death??I want her to try to capture Naru and Bee and Kabuto be like: "Not on my watch, bitch "


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 20, 2011)

madara should did make a badass intrance into the war. doesnt even seem like he's trying that hard to win really.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This just might be the most awesome chapter since 499 :V



What about 510 and 515?


----------



## Cianca (Apr 20, 2011)

none notices that in the 8th picture the Gedou Mazo have a black rods comes out????????????


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Where the fuck is King Sasuke?  I thought he will appear after Naruto did.


King Sasuke, lol.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Cianca said:


> none notices that in the 8th picture the Gedou Mazo have a black rods comes out????????????



Yeah, we noticed that like 20 chapters ago when Madara revealed its location to Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaah, bee and naruto will have to fight the 7 other bijuus combined, the gedou mazou


nice move kishi xD


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I hope so, I was looking forward to seeing his Spirit Transformation Technique.



it would be nice to see dan's technique. hopefully kishi doesn't get cold feet.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Someone said something about always having Iruka's words with him, I think bearzerger said that. Which I thought too. Wouldn't be surprised if that's something people do in some cultures and Kishi used it.
> 
> Or Naruto was just really hungry and that was the only thing there...



he is gonna shit it out


----------



## Cianca (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, we noticed that like 20 chapters ago when Madara revealed its location to Kabuto.



mmmm  is not the same as previously


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Cianca said:


> mmmm  is not the same as previously



What are you talking about?

How is it not the same: Gedo Mazou


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I wonder how the Kages will respond to Madara appearing on the battle field. Sitting around tossing orders about, simply won't cut it any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the Banana fan doesn't support your point which is why I disregarded it in my previous reply. Seeing as the Banana fan was not near him, it would not be lumped together with the items around him when saying ''These''.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> No the Banana fan doesn't support your point which is why I disregarded it in my previous reply. Seeing as the Banana fan was not near him, it would not be lumped together with the items around him when saying ''These''.



These items being the ones he was holding in his hands at the time. Two items that are useless without the third, which was sealed away.

The two statements compliment one another: The rope got sealed away, we can't use these treasures anymore.


----------



## Cianca (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> How is it not the same: Gedo Mazou



mmm you're right... sorry


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> King Sasuke, lol.



Apparently King Sasuke has a Pope.


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 20, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> King Sasuke



Sausage queen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2011)

Cianca said:


> mmmm  is not the same as previously


it is exacly the same, you just saw him sitting and handcuffed before 



anyways, i wanna read what zetsu is saying here, he seems to be nervous/worried


----------



## Penance (Apr 20, 2011)

Face said:


> Apparently King Sasuke has a Pope.



Prolly Tobi...


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 20, 2011)

So. Madara is soloing the whole army at beach? I really don't see any way they can even hope to survive if Kages or Naruto and Bee aren't stepping in.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2011)

so madara was able to summon the gedo mazo, probably because he is using the rinnegan


it leads me to think that, madara "gave" rinnegan to nagato in order to be able to have access to gedo mazo...


we dont have certain if he had the rinnegan before, but why would he "give" it to nagato if he already had, why would he stay without it...

looks like it only became rinnegan because nagato is an uzumaki

then again...madara already said that he was the second rikudou...perhaps he did awake the rinnegan when he stole hashirama's power



madara also talked about sync sasuke with gedo mazo, but for this he would most likely need the rinnegan too

guess that madara is saving that second eye for him


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

best Kage ever said:


> Tobi really did summon Gedo Mazou into battlefield or just released it from chains and they still are in the cave?





Jeαnne said:


> so madara was able to summon the gedo mazo, probably because he is using the rinnegan
> 
> 
> it leads me to think that, madara "gave" rinnegan to nagato in order to be able to have access to gedo mazo...
> ...



perhaps he had the eyes as it seems like he can use it perhaps even greater than nagato.
it seems to me he wanted a pawn perhaps so he wont need toemiciate himsef or cripple himself while using sealin the bijuus.
anyway i hope somthing will be clarified with the script.


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

Penance said:


> Prolly Tobi...



Zetsu=Butler


On-topic:  Naruto should have tried out his own Bijuu Dama on that barrier.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 20, 2011)

This chapter sounds like its going to be epic.  

Dat Madara and Zetsu.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Why would you need rinnegan to use kuchiyose on gedou mazou?

As far as we know in that regard Gedou Mazou is no different than any other being. You can summon things which you have a contract or some other link with


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Why would you need rinnegan to use kuchiyose on gedou mazou?



it was never said directly but it was implied.it was also considered by nagato as part of the 7th path powers.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara's defeat is imminent, didn'y expect it would come this fast but you all know he will lose.


----------



## Penance (Apr 20, 2011)

Face said:


> Zetsu=Butler
> 
> 
> On-topic:  Naruto should have tried out his own Bijuu Dama on that barrier.



Nah...he won't use that until he gets himself a battle...


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> *Or *the massive thing is the front _IS_ his dong and Naruto & Bee are about to be on the receiving end of *the world's most massive cock slap!!!*



Seems like Jizznificent's prediction has come true



Jizznificent said:


> NEW CHALLENGER!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Madara's defeat is imminent, didn'y expect it would come this fast but you all know he will lose.



It's still a way off before Madara has his defeat Kabuto is the villain likely to die during this arc and then there is Sasuke  as well I can't see Madara being defeated until the very last thing in the manga


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

i bet even with gedo mazo unleashed not one known character will die..that sucks..:x


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 20, 2011)

_*looks at spoilers*_

Fuck yeah. Madara.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

is the statue extending his penis or something?


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

i want some death...some rookie should die...if not at least those jounins...


----------



## ghostswordsman (Apr 20, 2011)

> It can also serve for a guitar if he wants it.



Only n00bs use a pick for a bass. He should be slappin that shit.

But I'm glad that Bee is out on the field helping out Naruto. Perhaps he might get captured to spice up the story and make Naruto have to strategize his next move.


----------



## memocay (Apr 20, 2011)

WTF??

The 8-tails lost another horn ?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is already appearing, sasuke is confirm FV


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

The spoilers look amazing.  Madara is finally making his move, Bee and Naruto have entered the battlefield, and the filter fights seen to be over.  Can't have asked for a better chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Ew, Keep Sasuke out until the very end.

kthanks.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

script is out!!!


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee and Naruto look badass but I have a feeling Bee is going to get captured soon.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

i wonder,will kin-gin and samui-atsui  get off from the pot i.e the pot get destroyed by gado mazou rampage...


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Bee and Naruto vs Zetzu's along with Uchiha Madara and Uchiha Sasuke
> 
> 
> Make it happen Kishi.



That would be a stomp, especially with King Sasuke sama in there


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Madara is already appearing, sasuke is confirm FV



YES YES, Sasuke is definitely FV, believe it


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Bee and Naruto look badass but I have a feeling Bee is going to get captured soon.



I'm with on this one.  Bee will certainly have his Bijuu extracted.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> it was never said directly but it was implied.it was also considered by nagato as part of the 7th path powers.



Nah, Madara talked about linking Sasuke to it and Sasuke isn't getting the Rinnegan. Well, atleast I hope he doesn't. If Gedou Mazou required Rinnegan that wouldn't work, now would it? And that is what using Gedou Mazou entails. I can't believe that summoning it has higher requirements than using it.


----------



## Agony (Apr 20, 2011)

madara finally starts getting things his way.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Madara is already appearing, sasuke is confirm FV




Sasuke is not the final villain, just how can Sasuke's EMS be stronger than the Rinnegan?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> why did naruto eat the letter?



To destroy the piece of evidence that proves Iruka's disobedience, I guess


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Madara's defeat is imminent, didn'y expect it would come this fast but you all know he will lose.



I didn't know that final villains stay hidden in their caves without making any move until the end of the series comes.

Madara is the villain who's the most connected to the main story and characters, the one who is behind nearly everything and the one whose goal is in the largest scale.

It's impossible for anyone else to be the final villain. He is making a move, not entering the final battle.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 20, 2011)

No way is Madara losing this early.

B's just gonna get sealed.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

I see Bukkake Black Zetsu in the spoilers. So Zetsu's Bukkake makes a return does it. 

Sounds like some stuff about the Daimyos is told. Perhaps the reason why they are important.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nah, Madara talked about linking Sasuke to it and Sasuke isn't getting the Rinnegan. Well, atleast I hope he doesn't. If Gedou Mazou required Rinnegan that wouldn't work, now would it? And that is what using Gedou Mazou entails. I can't believe that summoning it has higher requirements than using it.



well i actually think that sasuke has a good chance of having the rinnegan.
and yes by how nagato used it and madara as well(both possesing the rinnegan) it does seems that using it is a whole different thing.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is not the final villain, just how can Sasuke's EMS be stronger than the Rinnegan?


Because Sasuke has two EMS and Madara has one Rinnegan?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 20, 2011)

> Chouji Hinata by doubling the fist
> Thanks a lot, leaves a huge roll!
> Kakuzu still covered in blood ... I'm coming from now ...
> Here is an assessment of the situation is much the value of ours Darui


so kakuzu isnt dead yet? and hinata?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I see *Bukkake* Black Zetsu in the spoilers. So Zetsu's *Bukkake* makes a return does it.
> 
> Sounds like some stuff about the Daimyos is told. Perhaps the reason why they are important.


               .


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh this does look like an interesting chapter.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I'm with on this one.  Bee will certainly have his Bijuu extracted.



I am wondering who will defeat him though, I don't see madara doing it because it means he has to fight naruto too soon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> so kakuzu isnt dead yet? and hinata?



Google translator isn't the best translator, seems pretty bad this week especially actually. 

It's best to wait for a good translator.



Skywalker said:


> .



Zetsu it the Bukkake master. I'm wondering if Bukkake has some other meaning to it or something, this isn't the first Zetsu Bukkake moment...*Remembers Flying Zetsu Bukkake*


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is not the final villain, just how can Sasuke's EMS be stronger than the Rinnegan?



Sasuke might get another powerup aside from EMS. I can definitely see him possessing the Juubi's Sharinnegan.

It's possible for Madara to seperate Bee and Naruto by using his s/t jutsu. He can take Bee to another location where he would face him one on one.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I am wondering who will defeat him though, I don't see madara doing it because it means he has to fight naruto too soon.



Edo Itachi/Nagato?  Take your pick.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

I used Google Translator

: Ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/04/21 (Thurs.) 00:13:51.26 ID1Lv4V/sP 
536 Naruto to battle! ! 
Depart Naruto ! Dolphin hearts ... 

Dolphin (... Hey ... I'm sorry Naruto, you always protect the weak ... Yarenakatta brother also faces ...) 
Idiot guy falls out or gone be true! 
Dolphins! Killer's ... ... I may ask you! 
Be (? ♪ Ne always be remembered face vague ー ♪ saw somewhere) 
Please try to keep my head down the dolphins Naruto! ! ! 
Be the fist to me ... ♪ ♪ simple plea 向Kero different way 
Dolphin? Is this ... this? 
T match the fist 
Bakayarokonoyaro It Be OK! ! 
Dolphin? 
Beep! What was underlined ... 
Dolphin? 
Chimatsu to promise I'll never Yao! You're essentially a cockatoo You Naruto! 
♪ still not stopped because I could not stop this man who would be ... 
The Anta always saw in him the heart of the psychology of Naruto ... ♪ 
Dolphins! I have in Naruto? 
ー apparently what did you do to Naruto 知Rane r Be You and my lap took it to naruto tea ♪ ♪ special contempt 


659: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/04/21 (Thurs.) 00:15:35.45 ID1Lv4V/sP 
>> 658 
I got a letter eat dolphin Naruto discontinuous tree. 

Bee ♪ Naruto Naruto came obey the word of the day ♪ underlined that the kitchen and took it all got ripped mon 

Naruto swallowed letter 

Dolphins look to say anything (cry?) Bow 
Chasing Binaruto 
I feel we really went out Naruto Yao-step! ? 
During the training but still Bakayarokonoyaro Bee! 
You're definitely the Raikage Aiankuro Yao later! 
'll Catch on quickly teach you idiot rather be in combat? 'm Going guy with a shortcut! 

Daimyo retreat 
Playing cards and even more tired of lords ... 
Another sideshow lord of the fly or not! ? 
Black Zetsu (see Kokoda Tsuketazo!) Pop 
Kick Mizukage 
Before flying off for bad Sanebanaranaiyoudana Wo ... Bukkake black Zetsu 
I Mizukage us! Mizukage fellow ninja behind you, raising the 

Headquarters 
What is he did not stop the Kyuubi What do you mean Tsunade Raikage! 
Tsunade (the dolphin guy ...) There can only be suppressed by force after the team ... what about the border? 
Raikage secretary out to stretch a barrier pillar of strength has played some 36-fold in peace ... but it is impossible to please 


Barrier Group 
Whites who came! I Naruto! 
It is time we do a team leader team border barrier! It assembled a special barrier to overcome hardship, such as multiple blood bleed for this! A full pass! ! Are they going to nose to the headquarters only to stall a success! ! Are you all right! ! ! 
Cor Naruto ! 
Playing: Naruto hit the barrier immediately 
Naruto ! Anyway! ? 
I understand where the Bee along together ♪ break the barrier? ♪ 
Bee uncle Naruto ! 
Inside the barrier to Be Tailed Beast 
Killer's up to the Yao people what Byakugan! ? 
I will be breaking! You idiot! ! Naruto Bijuu guy tucked the ball in my noise! ! 
Awe of Narutochiri! ! 
Barrier broken 
A barrier of no good people! ! 
2 people have arrived in time to play the barrier barrier! ! 
At this border is leadership? ! 
The border is secretary to the Head Office team leader ... How ... 
Failure stranded Leader! ! ! 
... I'm a secretary ... 
Break the barrier 
Standing out war. ! 
The leader ... because I will break or two just to hear about that too ~ ~ 
Naruto array? Only island not you here? I turned 陸続Ki Why? 
It will be fine ♪ ♪ We're going smoothly and not worry 




660: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/04/21 (Thurs.) 00:17:32.54 ID1Lv4V/sP 
>> 658>> 659 

A little noisy outside agriculture lord! Do not think for example Rarenu Calm down. (Playing cards) 
Black Zetsu! ! (Default Kyuubi chakra Bruno ... Yao Te Tana came out Tsuini! Rasenakuteha know ...) 
Touching other root root out from my feet to the ground black zetsu 

I came out like eight and nine tails Zetsu 
Spotted! 
I came out of two of eight and nine tails Zetsu: what should we do ... we are lords? I'd better after all once belonged to capture a piece of the negotiations 
Madara was only the ear piece ... the feudal lords to make out the original eight and nine tails Then the ninja in the village under pressure from the Union if the country already 捕Ere them back alive O 
A roundabout way that came out over eight and nine tails is not required 
Raikage thing that ... you're a total end to the Eye of the Moon project is successful from the beginning and know that times are not worth negotiating in the war lord 
Na ... I'm Zetsu Zetsu Yariatsu black heaven awaited ... 
I hate black Zetsu and Madara ... and you can not ignore the ninja was hired by the feudal lords so to say this morning Let me continue a guerrilla war 
Okeru enemy forces by dispersing it in Oke let us put the nail there Mizukage 
Zetsu: Oh ... I like that ... what should we do with ... Tobi is? 
First, they take a substitute race finally spotted it too! # 

Chouza Well done! 
Ten Ten die down and ... ... someone ... 
To use too much chakra the ninja tools longer and use a medical ninja! ! 
Grasp the center banana ninja? ? ? ? (Do not know that the chakra in the center lost banana) 
The last guy is yellow blister! Zetsu grabbed the neck of the last 
Ninja Ha 
Chouji Hinata by doubling the fist 
It leaves a big thank you to roll! 
Kakuzu still covered in blood ... I'm coming from now ... 
Here is an assessment of the situation is much the value of ours Darui 

Spotted from behind, "the Summoning ..." 
Shinobi you look back one ... you will ... never ... 
Heretical Magic Elephant Guoooooo broken ground! ! Grow restive 
Ninja What! ! ? 

Madara to the battlefield! ! Its aim? ? 
★ The End End


----------



## Chicama (Apr 20, 2011)

Really Kishi, off panelling Kakuzu, one of the already more under developed members of Akatsuki and my personal favourite in the whole series?

Who cares if he rehashes the same techniques, its not like most of the other Edos will do the same. Also, we could have explored his past a bit more and his fight with Hashirama at the very least.

And Tenten jobs him? TENTEN!? 

I know we need clearer clarification, but this really doesn't surprise me.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara out already? What about Kakashi and his fight with the 7 swordsmen? Don't tell me that's gonna be off panel


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Cant believe Kakuzu is still kicking vs all those top ninja


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Because Sasuke has two EMS and Madara has one Rinnegan?



Madara has on EMS and Rinnegan makes him stronger than the EMS alone.

What difference does it make?

Numbers of eyes does not equal strength.


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 20, 2011)

Im starting to think most of the battles will not be seen till the anime


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Edo Itachi/Nagato?  Take your pick.



They have no connection to him and are set up for Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Hinata?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Face said:


> I get the feeling that Sasuke might get another powerup aside from EMS. I can definitely see Sasuke possessing the Juubi's Sharinnegan.



No Sasuke won't.

Madara is not going to die in this arc, because his mask hasn't been revealed neither we haven't told about his story and how he survived.

Your forgetting about Kabuto is likely to be the FV.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Hinata is in this chapter? It just gets better 

Love this chapter


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Cant believe Kakuzu is still kicking vs all those top ninja



He did after all survive a battle against the Shodai.



Judecious said:


> They have no connection to him and are set up for Naruto or Sasuke.



Who knows what the future holds. 

The Edo jinchūriki might take Bee down I suppose.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> Im starting to think most of the battles will not be seen till the anime



They'll need to add fillers. Especially since Sasuke is already on his way to fight Danzou. Expect the battles to last longer.

Also Madara is clearly seen in front of Gedo Manzo. I wonder if he will attach himself to it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

> Chouji Hinata by doubling the fist





I see Chouji and Hinata are into fisting.

Bad Kishi bad bad Kishi.

@matrix 

uchiha are the final villains not kabuto...believe it.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

> Whites who came! I Naruto!



ew? 



> Heretical Magic Elephant Guoooooo broken ground! ! Grow restive



Dan Elephant returns?



> Playing cards and even more tired of lords



Playing cards are tired of being played? 



> Chasing Binaruto



I knew Naruto played on both teams.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if Madara will sync himself to gedo mazou


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Hinata is in this chapter? It just gets better
> 
> Love this chapter



So next chapter will be like:

_-Naruto jumps to the battlefield, charging Gedo Mazou-

Naruto: -BIJUU BOOOOOOOMBbythewayHinataIloveyoutoooooooooo..._


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Madara has on EMS and Rinnegan makes him stronger than the EMS alone.
> 
> What difference does it make?
> 
> Numbers of eyes does not equal strength.



Madara doesn't have acess to EMS. Thus is why he claims to be a shadow of his former self.


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 20, 2011)

Hinata.....?

Where's my Kakashi?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, well, well a number of you will be glad to hear that Bee plans to have Naruto complete his lessons on the battlefield. So Naruto should get several fights as his control increases much like Sasuke did at the kage summit I believe.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

ther are comments in 2ch about a subsitute .somthing madara said.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, well, well a number of you will be glad to hear that Bee plans to have Naruto complete his lessons on the battlefield. So Naruto should get several fights as his control increases much like Sasuke did at the kage summit I believe.



Same crap as with Kakuzu and FRS, he is not trying jutsu from scratch like Sasuke


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @matrix
> 
> uchiha are the final villains not kabuto...believe it.



No they are not. You are hyping the Uchiha's too much.


----------



## N120 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hinata!


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, well, well a number of you will be glad to hear that Bee plans to have Naruto complete his lessons on the battlefield. So Naruto should get several fights as his control increases much like Sasuke did at the kage summit I believe.



This is what I always wanted.

Fight the Jins then Nagato+Itachi


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No they are not. You are hyping the Uchiha's too much.



I'm hyping them too much by saying that one of them will be the final villain?

It's pretty much established that Madara is the "darkness" he won't die and lose the FV position to Kabuto...


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Sasuke won't.
> 
> Madara is not going to die in this arc, because his mask hasn't been revealed neither we haven't told about his story and how he survived.
> 
> Your forgetting about Kabuto is likely to be the FV.



All I'm saying is that there is a possibility. Kishimoto might be leading us to believe it's Madara. But what if it turns out that Madara is betrayed by Sasuke?  He could take whatever power Madara has and use that to destroy Konoha. It's not like Sasuke forgot that Madara was responsible for his family's murder.
Kabuto is another person capable of taking Madara's position as FV.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the possibily of Itachi and Nagato vs. Madara just to hype Madara.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Sasuke or Madara is FV, most likely sasuke since kishi said him vs naruto will be the last thing.

Kabuto has no chance


----------



## Selva (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like a very interesting chapter :WOW


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm hyping them too much by saying that one of them will be the final villain?
> 
> It's pretty much established that Madara is the "darkness" he won't die and lose the FV position to Kabuto...



Well Sasuke is not the FV. He is nothing more than Main characters rival.


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sasuke or Madara is FV, most likely sasuke since kishi said him vs naruto will be the last thing.
> 
> Kabuto has no chance



The only way I would take Kabuto as a FV is if Orochimaru completely comes back and takes over his body. I don't think that's happening though.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well Sasuke is not the FV. He is nothing more than Main characters rival.



he is the main char 

Had more screen time than Naruto.

And it's already been established him vs Naruto is teh final fight in the series.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Same crap as with Kakuzu and FRS, he is not trying jutsu from scratch like Sasuke



Not quite like with Kakuzu and the FRS. With the FRS he had already gotten the 50% version finished before he left. Bee talks about more than just completing the bijuudama, he talks about fighting in RM as a whole. And unlike Sasuke he doesn't have hax cheat eyes which allow mastery of jutsu without instruction. This is the best he can do.

Another interesting tidbit. Black Zetsu was sent to kidnap the daimyo to break up the alliance and force them to give up the jinchuuriki without a struggle, but now that they are out of hiding Madara deems that as unnecessary.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

lol Kakuzu lost two more hearts. Poor guy.

And did they manage to catch Dan?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

> And it's already been established him vs Naruto is teh final fight in the series.



It could just be a playful fight to see which of the two is stronger.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> he is the main char
> 
> Had more screen time than Naruto.
> 
> And it's already been established him vs Naruto is teh final fight in the series.



Sasuke is not the main character, Naruto is. Stop with that BS.

Authors don't give out whats going to happen end of the story thats too much spoiling. 

One last time Sasuke is not the FV!


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No they are not. You are hyping the Uchiha's too much.



*Kabuto *is this boss arc.

He is the current target of the Kage Alliance's strategy as they need him genjutsued to unsummon all the Edo Zombies (including the ones they've sealed). 

He is very likely to be killed immediately after. 



Matrix XZ said:


> Well Sasuke is not the FV. He is nothing more than Main characters rival.



I agree with that.

The Naruto / Sasuke showdown should happen soon after the end of this battle. Then no longer crazy/evil Sasuke will be fighting alongside Naruto verus FV Madara.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> lol Kakuzu lost two more hearts. Poor guy.
> 
> And did they manage to catch Dan?



What? He is fighting top ninja's so the fact that he is still kicking is impressive.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

seems like somthing relating with the treasures


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Not quite like with Kakuzu and the FRS. With the FRS he had already gotten the 50% version finished before he left. Bee talks about more than just completing the bijuudama, *he talks about fighting in RM as a whole.* And unlike Sasuke he doesn't have hax cheat eyes which allow mastery of jutsu without instruction. This is the best he can do.
> 
> Another interesting tidbit. Black Zetsu was sent to the daimyou's to break up the alliance and force them to give up the jinchuuriki without a struggle, but now that they are out of hiding Madara deems that as unnecessary.



Oh that's nice then, but apparently he almost has the bijuudama down so I'll just agree on the RM as a whole part.

And how does copying and understanding jutsu do anything for you while using ama and susanoo? He had to use them on his own and master them on his own, he had no one to instruct him on using them. The fact that Kishi labels him as a "genius" and that his eyes have the most "potential" is what made him master those so fast, oh and the plot ofc.

@matrix it was said in a confirmed interview.

And as much as you would like to deny it Sasuke and Naruto are both the main chars in part 2.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Trent said:


> *Kabuto *is this boss arc.
> 
> He is the current target of the Kage Alliance's strategy as they need him genjutsued to unsummon all the Edo Zombies (including the ones they've sealed).
> 
> He is very likely to be killed immediately after.



Then why am I hearing Madara is going to be killed in this arc right now?

Madara is now in the battlefield and going to give alot of trouble.

Kabuto is not going to get killed off in this arc either.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Kishi is predictable, madara is the creator of darkness=Sasuke.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Can't wait to read it


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> What? He is fighting top ninja's so the fact that he is still kicking is impressive.


He's being chased by two Chunin, his hearts are getting owned by Tenten. I don't know what Darui is doing, but he should be out of chakra by now. It's like Kakuzu doesn't have anything else other than 5 techniques that he gained thanks to the hearts he stole.

It doesn't seem like he's anything special without the 5 hearts inside his body. Because without them he can't even use those tentacles of his.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kishi is predictable, madara is the creator of darkness=Sasuke.



No Kishi is not predictable.

Madara is going to be the FV not Sasuke. I don't care if its so-called confirmed it doesn't mean it will happen.

Because we didn't see Sakura and Kakashi year from that so-called Interview.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well Sasuke is not the FV. He is nothing more than Main characters rival.



I don't think anyone expects Sasuke to be FV but Madara is beyond doubt is the final villain I think this has been made very clear.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kabuto is not going to get killed off in this arc either.



The very same stuff people said during the Pain arc. It wont end differently this time either.

As for FV, my guess is Juubi powered Madara, Juubi alone or some incarnation of Rikudou.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 20, 2011)

This chapter looks retarded. I'm gonna wait til next week and read both of them.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Kabuto's beginning to seem more of a distraction, for the audience and the Alliance. His premiere jutsu is large-scale, requiring most of the Ninja world to defeat. This also allows the audience to visit/understand characters outside of Konoha-creating the sense of a bigger world. 

At the end of the day, Kabuto will fall and the overwhelming power of Madara Uchiha will surface. As I detailed last week, this is the beginning of Madara's rise to prominence. This is when he begins making his moves, and they'll be significant and devastating. 

_"I've had enough of hiding within the shadows...it's time to take action. Let Tsuki no me Keikaku commence!"._ -Madara during the Kage Summit Arc


On a Side Note: It takes Kishi about 100 chapters to develop something he hints at. This doesn't go for everything, but usually he'll "drop" something and revisits around that "time-frame". The really big developments, Madara's identity and Sasuke's EMS take longer.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

theres a big talk in 2ch about a substitute-somthing madara said and about the treasures and kinkaku and ginkaku.
we really need a translation of the script.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Sagitta said:


> This chapter looks retarded. I'm gonna wait til next week and read both of them.



You will still have only one chapter WSJ is on a break next week


----------



## Negrito (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Not quite like with Kakuzu and the FRS. With the FRS he had already gotten the 50% version finished before he left.



Naruto didn't complete 50% FRS by the time he fought Kakuzu. Yamato said the jutsu was at about 50% complete and it was evident that it wasn't battle ready since it died out before it could connect. It wasn't complete Naruto took a gamble.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2011)

Hinata? 

I think Hinata isn't in the chapter. Maybe it is just ohana is comparing Chouji's punch and Hinata's Juuho Shoshiken


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is not the final villain, just how can Sasuke's EMS be stronger than the Rinnegan?



Madara said Sasuke will surpass Nagato, who had the Rin'negan.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

i think madara is perhaps after the treasures.


----------



## ashher (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> *he is the main char
> 
> Had more screen time than Naruto*.
> 
> And it's already been established him vs Naruto is teh final fight in the series.



Lol,some ppl are still delusional about sasuke being the main character. not much of a surprise since they can't even figure out that on the whole series sasuke's 'screen time' is no where near naruto's.

i suppose going in depth about the _real_ criteria of main character would be too high over their head too...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Kabuto will die at the hands of Sasuke soon.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if Kakuzu wished he had stayed dead. Shouldn't have been seperated from his backpack Nagato.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> i think madara is perhaps after the treasures.


Why, for God's sake, would he want them? His abilities are much better 

He can just Shinra Tensei his opponents instead of touching them with the rope, then cutting their "souls", etc. like an idiot. Or simply reappear near them, grab their head and reap out their souls.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Then why am I hearing Madara is going to be killed in this arc right now?*
> 
> Madara is now in the battlefield and going to give alot of trouble.
> 
> Kabuto is not going to get killed off in this arc either.



Because people make silly predictions around here. 

Or maybe they just prefer Kabuto hence don't want to see him die first. 

I very much doubt he's survive, there is no purpose to Kabuto past this arc, which is one of the last. And as I said, he is the target to kill for the battle to end.

All that'll be left to deal with in the main story after the current arc will be the conclusion of Naruto & Sasuke's rivalry and the very final arc versus FV Madara.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Kishi is not predictable.
> 
> *Madara is going to be the FV* not Sasuke.* I don't care if its so-called confirmed it doesn't mean it will happen.*



But you said he is not 

WAT?

And sry kakashi is having his "year" same with shika and chouji. Kishi just said he couldn't fit Kakashi in last time.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> He's being chased by two Chunin, his hearts are getting owned by Tenten. I don't know what Darui is doing, but he should be out of chakra by now. It's like Kakuzu doesn't have anything else other than 5 techniques that he gained thanks to the hearts he stole.
> 
> It doesn't seem like he's anything special without the 5 hearts inside his body. Because without them he can't even use those tentacles of his.



His hearts were never attacked by tenten. Also, those tentacles are a result of his earth heart, you know, the one that is naturally his?



Sagitta said:


> This chapter looks retarded. I'm gonna wait til next week and read both of them.



Whats so bad about it?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> His hearts were never attacked by tenten. Also, those tentacles are a result of his earth heart, you know, the one that is naturally his?


What? Are you sure? It's part of Jiongu... which is not classified as Doton.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohana said:


> "Bukkake black Zetsu"


- not again...


----------



## Grimzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

If anything, this arc will finally decide who will be the Final Villain. But we know Nine-Tails vs Ten-Tails is battle that is going to happen.

Perhaps Madara wants Kinkaku and Ginkaku's Nine-Tails power to compensate for not getting Naruto?


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why, for God's sake, would he want them? His abilities are much better
> 
> He can just Shinra Tensei his opponents instead of touching them with the rope, then cutting their "souls", etc. like an idiot. Or simply reappear near them, grab their head and reap out their souls.



somthing with gedou mazou,and substitute that made the 2ch members talk about the treasures and kinkaku and ginkaku.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why, for God's sake, would he want them? His abilities are much better
> 
> He can just Shinra Tensei his opponents instead of touching them with the rope, then cutting their "souls", etc. like an idiot. Or simply reappear near them, grab their head and reap out their souls.



For symbolism more'n anything, I'd imagine.

"They were the weapons of the Sage and now they are mine."


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> theres a big talk in 2ch about a substitute-somthing madara said and about the treasures and kinkaku and ginkaku.
> we really need a translation of the script.



i would if i weren't tired from the concert i just got back from.  ears are bleeding, though from the little i've read from it, it seems somewhat intriguing.  to others it would probably be OMGz!!!!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Oh that's nice then, but apparently he almost has the bijuudama down so I'll just agree on the RM as a whole part.
> 
> And how does copying and understanding jutsu do anything for you while using ama and susanoo? He had to use them on his own and master them on his own, he had no one to instruct him on using them. The fact that Kishi labels him as a "genius" and that his eyes have the most "potential" is what made him master those so fast, oh and the plot ofc.



Well, you know Naruto can't just go "Damn, I'm in a pinch. Woot, another tomoe get. Oh and I can immediately use it perfectly. Sweet." Or "Woops, my teammates are in danger let's just stare really hard at the guy and hope he goes up in flames. Yes, it worked, wait a minute I happened to set one of my friends on fire. All I can do now is stare at her and hope somehow the flames go out. Yes, I'm a genius."

Of course I'm exaggerating, but my point should be clear. Sasuke doesn't have to think about how he can create or control black flames what kind of chakra manipulation is necessary or how much chakra it requires, how to create Susanoo, all he needs is a strong enough desire and his eyes grant him the instinctual knowledge he requires.

Naruto needs instruction and lots of effort before he can accomplish what Sasuke can do on the spur of the moment whenever it's required.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:
			
		

> somthing with gedou mazou,and substitute that made the 2ch members talk about the treasures and kinkaku and ginkaku.




^ So you are saying that Madara will take Ten Ten's fan.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

So is hinata in the chapter or not?


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> he is the main char
> 
> *Had more screen time than Naruto.*
> 
> And it's already been established him vs Naruto is teh final fight in the series.


----------



## Francesco. (Apr 20, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> If anything, this arc will finally decide who will be the Final Villain. But we know Nine-Tails vs Ten-Tails is battle that is going to happen.
> 
> Perhaps Madara wants Kinkaku and Ginkaku's Nine-Tails power to compensate for not getting Naruto?



It would be really great but really a disappointment if we never see the Juubi in action.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> For symbolism more'n anything, I'd imagine.
> 
> "They were the weapons of the Sage and now they are mine."


Then it's pointless. He won't need to carry them around, unless he actually plans on using them - but as I said, it would be dumb.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Why is Gedou Mazo even needed now,the power that contains the 7 Bijuu's chakra is Madara's strongest trump card?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> he is the main char


Is his name Naruto? Didn't think so.

No one likes his emo ass anyway.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

> No one likes his emo ass anyway.



That is a false statement.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> somthing with gedou mazou,and substitute that made the 2ch members talk about the treasures and kinkaku and ginkaku.



I think you are wrong it's something far more shocking. I dare say it'll dominate the threads of the coming week. Here's what I got:

*Zetsu asks whether Madara will go out on the battlefield as Tobi and Madara replies he will go out as himself and not as his substitute.*


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think you are wrong it's something far more shocking. I dare say it'll dominate the threads of the coming week. Here's what I got:
> 
> *Zetsu asks whether Madara will go out on the battlefield as Tobi and Madara replies he will go out as himself and not as his substitute.*



?????
wha does he mean????
his substitute?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> That is a false statement.


No one who doesn't constantly ride his cock, which is the majority of his fans.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> ?????
> wha does he mean????
> his substitute?



Tobi is Madara's substitute.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> ?????
> wha does he mean????
> his substitute?



Tobi is his substitute. I figure it's a body Madara controls much like the paths of Pain. What we'll see this chapter is the real Madara and not the "powerless" Tobi.


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 20, 2011)

Just  noticed the barrier seal behind choja , dont tell me kishi off paneled dan( wtf) why even bring him back then , or mention some jutsu so nbad ass tha choja was worried the barrier would not be up before he used it man , some time i dont understand kishi


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> ?????
> wha does he mean????
> his substitute?



Oh wow, interesting.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

By substitute Madara probably means his second ego Tobi, surely you have noticed that Tobidara has 2 personalities. One is the retard Tobi and the other is Uchiha Madara himself.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> Just  noticed the barrier seal behind choja , dont tell me kishi off paneled dan( wtf) why even bring him back then , or mention some jutsu so nbad ass tha choja was worried the barrier would not be up before he used it man , some time i dont understand kishi


Whst really bugs me is the fact fodder like Kin and Gin got by screen time in this war then the likes of Kakuzu.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> Just  noticed the barrier seal behind choja , dont tell me kishi off paneled dan( wtf) why even bring him back then , or mention some jutsu so nbad ass tha choja was worried the barrier would not be up before he used it man , some time i dont understand kishi



Patience, young padawan. Dan hasn't been sealed yet, only imprisoned. Kabuto may yet remove him from play for a while and put him on some other board.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Sasuke would make a lousy finall villain. Kabuto won't last.

Madara is the Final Villain. The ony one that can take that spot is the Juubi.

Tenten <3


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, that answers that. Naruto's Bijuudama has been perfected, almost guaranteed. And what's with Bleachasylum not posting the scans with Tenten using the fan?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Orochimaru needs to return somehow to be the final villain, he's the only deserving one.


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> By substitute Madara probably means his second ego Tobi, surely you have noticed that Tobidara has 2 personalities. One is the retard Tobi and the other is Uchiha Madara himself.



That's what I'm leaning towards. Though I don't really see the purpose in that since Madara has already revealed himself to the Kage's.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 20, 2011)

cant believe that a heartless kakuzu is still not down yet. we saw last chapter that ino-shika-cho plus some others had joined the fight and hes still going. hopefully madara is enough of a distraction that he can get some more hearts.


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

Tobi the "good boy" is still in there?


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

Fist the lightning heart, now the fire and wind heart...I better be prepared for another bad ass to be fodderized this war.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenten's battle might have been off panelled, thus no scans...?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Well, that answers that. Naruto's Bijuudama has been perfected, almost guaranteed.



Nope it hasn't, Bee talks about completing Naruto's training on the battlefield.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> For symbolism more'n anything, I'd imagine.
> 
> "They were the weapons of the Sage and now they are mine.



...and I shall display them in my lair on my "Shelf of Awesomeness" next to my bitchin' collection of Zetsu Cam™ Epic Fights. 

And you won't be invited to look at them.  "


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Yondaime said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards. Though I don't really see the purpose in that since Madara has already revealed himself to the Kage's.



The Tobi character just pretends to be Madara or he is controled via genjutsu while the serious side of Tobi is the real Madara. There isnt a second Madara Uchiha, Madara's wounds after his fight with Hashirama were to great so he probably had to look for another Uchiha container to host his chakra temporary. Im leaning towards Obito


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> By substitute Madara probably means his second ego Tobi, surely you have noticed that Tobidara has 2 personalities. One is the retard Tobi and the other is Uchiha Madara himself.



Oooooh? 

Well Star Wars fans would know that Yoda's personality in _The Empire Strikes Back_ was rather infantile and immature, but it was meant to see whether Luke would underestimate him, a test if you will, which it did.

I think _"Tobi"_ is sort of a similar route, though there's a bit more that could be explained, but I still think it's an intentional change rather than it actually being a genuinely different personality.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 20, 2011)

Final Battle

Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Edo Nagato, Edo Itachi vs Kabuto, Madara, Gedo Mazou, and Jins

Stage
Final Destination


----------



## Francesco. (Apr 20, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Final Battle
> 
> Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Edo Nagato, Edo Itachi vs Kabuto, Madara, Gedo Mazou, and Jins
> 
> ...



And the winner is? The Juubi?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Yondaime said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards. Though I don't really see the purpose in that since Madara has already revealed himself to the Kage's.



Which means there has to be something else to it.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Final Battle
> 
> Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Edo Nagato, Edo Itachi vs Kabuto, Madara, Gedo Mazou, and Jins
> 
> ...



Don't forget kakashi


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

freaken Raikage, you could have at least fed the kid if you were going to imprison him on that island.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Final Battle
> 
> Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Edo Nagato, Edo Itachi vs Kabuto, Madara, Gedo Mazou, and Jins
> 
> ...




No, edo tensei and the Jins will be gone by then.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well Star Wars fans would know that Yoda's personality in _The Empire Strikes Back_ was rather infantile and immature, but it was meant to see whether Luke would underestimate him, a test if you will, which it did.


Bart, you're better then making that comparison.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto eating the letter, wtf?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara's missing the Rinnegan in the scan of the close-up of his face.  Assuming it's an error?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess Madara will finally get down to business instead of being passive like his Tobi persona.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Oooooh?
> 
> Well Star Wars fans would know that Yoda's personality in _The Empire Strikes Back_ was rather infantile and immature, but it was meant to see whether Luke would underestimate him, a test if you will, which it did.
> 
> I think _"Tobi"_ is sort of a similar route, though there's a bit more that could be explained, but I still think it's an intentional change rather than it actually being a genuinely different personality.


They wouldn't understimate him just because he appears to be playful, lol. Why would they? He just appeared out of nowhere, sitting on a huge ass soul-sealing giant.

Plus, people don't know him as Tobi, and he's already revealed himself as Madara. Either way, though, most of the alliance wouldn't even recognize him. So his "double personality" thing doesn't fit.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

> Naruto jumps from trees to trees and eats Iruka's letter.



Oh Naruto, just jumping through trees...eating letters. That's what a true hero does 



Synn said:


> Naruto eating the letter, wtf?



It's most likely some kind of symbolic or cultural thing. It's pretty funny nonetheless, but I think it's just about keeping what's writing on the letter with him at all times.

I do it with fortune cookies' fortunes all the time lol


----------



## Naiad (Apr 20, 2011)

i dont understand why iruka asks bee to take  care of naruto! hwo stupid  is he? 
the jinjuurikis were supposed to hide in the island,so that madara cant find him,and what is he doing?

what a mother****** ..


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> No, edo tensei and the Jins will be gone by then.



one can hope nagato and itachi are alive for the final battle


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> I guess Madara will finally get down to business instead of being passive like his Tobi persona.


Gedou Mazou can just take people's souls out, I really wonder what the alliance can possibly do to keep themselves from all being killed off.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Tenten's battle might have been off panelled, thus no scans...?


But then how did Ohana know that it was her?

It's petty clear Bleachasylum didn't provide us with all of the scans of this chapter since they only provided *nine* scans. Which is half the chapter. There are also some pertty important pages missing, like the chapter cover and the 1st page of the chapter, the one with the chapter title and an aside. Bleachasylum simply dn't provide us all of the scans.



bearzerger said:


> Nope it hasn't, Bee talks about completing Naruto's training on the battlefield.


I... see... well... at least it seem stable. So there's not much work to be done.



?_Camorra_? said:


> The Tobi character just pretends to be Madara or he is controled via genjutsu while the serious side of Tobi is the real Madara. There isnt a second Madara Uchiha, Madara's wounds after his fight with Hashirama were to great so he probably had to look for another Uchiha container to host his chakra temporary. Im leaning towards Obito


And why would he wait, oh, 50 years to do so?

Alo, why would he have to keep himself hidde if he's in Obito'body? It's not like anyone can do anything about it if they found out.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

What does Madara mean by substitute?


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> The Tobi character just pretends to be Madara or he is controled via genjutsu while the serious side of Tobi is the real Madara. There isnt a second Madara Uchiha, Madara's wounds after his fight with Hashirama were to great so he probably had to look for another Uchiha container to host his chakra temporary. Im leaning towards Obito



That's what he tells the world, but the world doesn't know he fought Hashirama to acquire his power. That statement seems a partial truth. The truth being Madara's was injured, but he's "powerless" because Tobi is a clone who pales in comparison.  

Kisame saw the true Madara, the one controlling Yagura. Itachi probably did too. 

It explains why the Tobi persona is bereft of the Eien no Mangekyou, but still capable of basic sharingan abilities/controlling the Kyuubi. He's a watered down variation. Maybe. I'd love that line translated/extrapolated.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

The hell is up with Naruto eating Iruka's letter.

And lol, did I see "seraphim" in Bee's rap to Iruka?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Naruto eating the letter, wtf?


He doesn't want other people to read it, duh.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

> Hachibi : Raikage will go medieval on you ass, I tell you.



Raikage doesn't play.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He doesn't want other people to read it, duh.



This. It's part of the whole "discarding info" ninja aspect.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> The hell is up with Naruto eating Iruka's letter.



It's most likely some kind of symbolic or cultural thing. It's pretty funny nonetheless, but I think it's just about keeping what's writing on the letter with him at all times.

Can't wait for the 20 threads on this topic


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto was hungry.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Then it's pointless. He won't need to carry them around, unless he actually plans on using them - but as I said, it would be dumb.



Unless there's some new power to be had by holding all five yourself. The KinGin brothers had them divided between the two.



bearzerger said:


> *Zetsu asks whether Madara will go out on the battlefield as Tobi and Madara replies he will go out as himself and not as his substitute.*



This may finally, finally, _finally_ kill a few of those theories. Maybe.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He doesn't want other people to read it, duh.



It's more like he's starving to death.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

God Bee needs to speak normally, its annoying now.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> God Bee needs to speak normally, its annoying now.


he was annoying to begin with.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Oooooh?
> 
> Well Star Wars fans would know that Yoda's personality in _The Empire Strikes Back_ was rather infantile and immature, but it was meant to see whether Luke would underestimate him, a test if you will, which it did.
> 
> I think _"Tobi"_ is sort of a similar route, though there's a bit more that could be explained, but I still think it's an intentional change rather than it actually being a genuinely different personality.



I think it goes deeper than that. Cause if it was what you describe I could understand a Tobi disguise, but not the creation of an entire second persona with apparently different powers. 

My best guesses are either that Madara had a real body hidden away somewhere and he was using Tobi's remotely or that Tobi is Madara in energy saver mode.That Madara had locked away some part of his power, limiting himself to become Tobi. 

The reason for both would be the same, Madara's true power comes with a drawback. Something which limits its use only to the decisive moments. Perhaps his power is so strong that it would destroy his body if he used it too long or perhaps the injuries to his real body were so severe than it could only live a couple of days if it weren't in suspended animation


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> God Bee needs to speak normally, its annoying now.



Agreed. 

I'd rather not say how annoying he is in the anime


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> It's more like he's starving to death.


Then he can eat one of Bee's tentacles if he's hungry.



Judecious said:


> God Bee needs to speak normally, its annoying now.


It makes him unique, it stays.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> God Bee needs to speak normally, its annoying now.



Be happy that no other Kumo-nin does the same.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> God Bee needs to speak normally, its annoying now.


I agree. He was cool at first, but now he just won't stop with the fucking rap.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

People i figured it out what Tobi meant by substitute.

Tobi=Jubi mind

Gedo Mazo = jubi body

Tobi + Gedo mazo = True Jubi.


----------



## Trent (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> God Bee needs to speak normally, its annoying now.



Word.

But don't worry, we won't have to listen to his godawful raps for much longer as he will soon be defeated by Madara and sent to his death by bijuu extraction.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol sounds like Madara has a body double.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoa, Gedou Mazou has been summoned.
Soon we will find out how Madara is planning to use the seven Bijuu in battle.

My guess is that Gedou Mazou can either be powered by the user's own life force (Nagato) or by external power (bijuus)

Perhaps instead of releasing the bijuus to roam the battlefield, having them inside the Gedou Mazou increases its strength and the statue acts as a medium through which the power of the beasts is manifested.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 20, 2011)

You'll miss Bee's rap once he gets killed protecting Naruto.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think it goes deeper than that. Cause if it was what you describe I could understand a Tobi disguise, but not the creation of an entire second persona with apparently different powers.
> 
> My best guesses are either that Madara had a real body hidden away somewhere and he was using Tobi's remotely or that Tobi is Madara in energy saver mode.That Madara had locked away some part of his power, limiting himself to become Tobi.
> 
> The reason for both would be the same, Madara's true power comes with a drawback. Something which limits its use only to the decisive moments. Perhaps his power is so strong that it would destroy his body if he used it too long or perhaps the injuries to his real body were so severe than it could only live a couple of days if it weren't in suspended animation



Dude, good theories. I can't wait to find out what he's talking about.

**remembers that Madara uses a Zetsu clone remotely


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> People i figured it out what Tobi meant by substitute.
> 
> Tobi=Jubi mind
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 20, 2011)

The power of Bee's brofist no jutsu can see into the very depths of the soul.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> What?


Tobi is possesed by Jubi. Remember when he told Kakashi that his goal is to become complete?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Every week it's the same thing. People don't get the most simple symbolisms. Whether it's Mifune and Hanzou talking about blades as humans or last weeks speech about enduring hatred. This time it's Naruto physically ingesting Iruka's words which like Bee said have always been his guides to make them part of him.



PikaCheeka said:


> U
> This may finally, finally, _finally_ kill a few of those theories. Maybe.



And spawn a dozen more new ones instead.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

You'll all miss Bee after he goes out like a boss.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee has always been annoying with his raps 

Madara showing how to use the rinnegan


----------



## mayumi (Apr 20, 2011)

iruka is still the most special person to naruto. much pleased.
lol at naruto eating paper.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Why all the Bee hate?


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Tobi is possesed by Jubi. Remember when he told Kakashi that his goal is to become complete?



Yeah, but what does it have to do with the substitute?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> eah, but what does it have to do with the substitute?


Tobi is substitute because Jubi isn't in his true body.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Bee has always been annoying with his raps
> 
> Madara showing how to use the rinnegan



some who understands


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Yeah, but what does it have to do with the substitute?



That's what I'm asking. That didn't explain the "substitute" at all.


----------



## ryz (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Naruto eating the letter, wtf?



OM NOM NOM!

Reminds of Discworld, where a person is instructed to eat the letter containing some secrets instructions after reading them, the letter being made of rice paper, and hence edible, removing all evidence of the paper.

However, what the person didn't know was the paper was also _poisoned_, hence killing him in the process, and sealing the secret completely.

Therefore I was half hoping Naruto to atleast faint, hoping that Iruka had tainted the paper. But Kishi ain't no Pratchett


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Tobi is substitute because Jubi isn't in his true body.



But that isn't substituting. That's switching (or possessing, as you call it).


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Your all just jealous you cant rap with every sentence like bee can.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Why all the Bee hate?



Bee is cool but that rap is freaking annoying. Plus he isn't good at it.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

so Hinata saves Chouji?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Why all the Bee hate?


That's what I'm saying, everyone's hating on a boss.


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Bart, you're better then making that comparison.



Ah lol 



Edward Newgate said:


> They wouldn't understimate him just because he appears to be playful, lol. Why would they? He just appeared out of nowhere, sitting on a huge ass soul-sealing giant.
> 
> Plus, people don't know him as Tobi, and he's already revealed himself as Madara. Either way, though, most of the alliance wouldn't even recognize him. So his "double personality" thing doesn't fit.



Hey :3

Ah well I meant during his first appearance, especially when he was teamed with Deidara or his speech made to Kakashi, Hinata, Yamato, Kiba, Shinobi etc.



bearzerger said:


> I think it goes deeper than that. Cause if it was what you describe I could understand a Tobi disguise, but not the creation of an entire second persona with apparently different powers.
> 
> My best guesses are either that Madara had a real body hidden away somewhere and he was using Tobi's remotely or that Tobi is Madara in energy saver mode.That Madara had locked away some part of his power, limiting himself to become Tobi.
> 
> The reason for both would be the same, Madara's true power comes with a drawback. Something which limits its use only to the decisive moments. Perhaps his power is so strong that it would destroy his body if he used it too long or perhaps the injuries to his real body were so severe than it could only live a couple of days if it weren't in suspended animation



Hmm 

That's an interesting theory, most definitely; should be interesting when Kishimoto reveals an explanation on such a thing.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> But that isn't substituting. That's switching (or possessing, as you call it).


He is substituting. He is pretenting to be Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

If the Gedo Mezo appeared on the battlefield, I wonder if there's any chance it cold be drawing power directly from the thousands of Zetsus? If it siphons Senju power off of them, it would alleviate the pressure it takes off Madara and only use his Uchiha power then (RS).

Farfetched but possible. It's strange that he's appearing where he is. 



bearzerger said:


> And spawn a dozen more new ones instead.



If it kills even one of the "Madara is really dead" theories I'll be happy.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Your all just jealous you cant rap with every sentence like bee can.



Just slap "Fool ya fool" at the end of every sentence and you'll be just as good as Killerbee and his raps.

I don't mind his raps, I find them humorous, which I assume was Kishi intent the whole time.

I'll never get tired of Killerbee and his raps, never


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Bee is cool but that rap is freaking annoying. Plus he isn't good at it.



I have no sense for japanese wordplay, I think most of us don't. so who is to say whether he's good or bad at it. All we can say is that his raps can't be translated without being annoying. Not while being faithful to the content.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Your all just jealous you cant rap with every sentence like bee can.



Lol, his rap has brought nothing but annoyance to the manga for a while now... 



Deus ex said:


> He is substituting. He is pretenting to be Madara.



I still don't get it. Why pretend to be Madara, then?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> so Hinata saves Chouji?





*goes to spoiler thread*



Deus ex said:


> He is substituting. He is pretenting to be Madara.



Pretending isn't the same as substituting. You're contradicting yourself.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Bee is annoying as hell when it comes to rapping. But he is way more cooler than sissy Naruto.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Pretending isn't the same as substituting. You're contradicting yourself.


lol you don't understand. It's just Kishi trying to confuse his readers.

Substitute = Pretending.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

full chinese scan: 3

looks like kakuzu and dan all got off paneled


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe Bee's rhymes suck because they are written by a 30-something year old Japanese man with no rapping skills?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Mei's falcon kick!!


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

"Raikage : What the fuck is this shit, Tsunade ?"


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> so Hinata saves Chouji?



Google translator isn't the greatest, was pretty bad this week too. Hinata may not even be in this chapter at all. We have to wait for the full chapter to be translated correctly to know what exactly the case is. My guess is that's it's something else.


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

Hachibi is funny


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

> Barrier Team Leader : Our time to shine is finally there ! We shed Tears and blood so we could be in this team. We must succeed !





Kishi is wrong for that one.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Kakuzu got off paneled. Lame Kishi but I guess they wouldn't have been able to find a proper excuse to take him out anyways.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Kakuzu, off paneled?!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

"White Zetsu : Sorry, but I have to dispose of you."

White zetsu sounds boss.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> lol you don't understand. It's just Kishi trying to confuse his readers.
> 
> Substitute = Pretending.



Lol you're the one who doesn't understand. You're the one confusing people in this thread.

Or maybe they're just ignoring you now, as I will.



Obiwan said:


> Maybe Bee's rhymes suck because they are written by a 30-something year old Japanese man with no rapping skills?



Kishi's well aware of this, and has told it to the readers through Karin and Hachibi.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

> White Zetsu : FoOoound TheEEeeMm  !



Zetsu being awesome like always.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> "White Zetsu : Sorry, but I have to dispose of you."
> 
> White zetsu sounds boss.



Mei will show him who's boss


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol the barrier squad is shit.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Countdown till Killerbee is captured.



Il Void said:


> Don't forget kakashi



He'll be in the hospital.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 20, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> full chinese scan: 3
> 
> looks like kakuzu and dan all got off paneled


 Thank God, heres hoping it happens to the seven swordsmen an Chiyo an Kimimaro.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Apr 20, 2011)

It is official now: tsunade is Raikages bitch.  xDD


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Lol the barrier squad is shit.



As expected


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Kakuzu, off paneled?!



tenten got exhausted..

gotta love Mei's scenes...

Ino and Shikamaru was completely gone..
and yeah Kakuzu was  off-paneled

there's someone standing in Choji's fist, Hinata? or Neji...


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol I wonder if Bee will ever get serious and stop rapping. That is a common trope, a character is all jokes until they really need to put their A Game Face on.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Quite the chapter. Even Zetsu's transportation technique is being revealed, though I doubt anyone needed the explanation given how obvious it was.

What's wrong with the Raikage? He didn't break that desk!


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

So White Zetsu connects a "root" of himself to the Lotus and regrows himself?

And ya, Gedo Mazou unbound looks f-ing beastly.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Can someone rehost the images from the chinese scan


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Zetsu, how I love you so. Looks like Zetsu has some awesome sensing abilities of his own, I'd put him second to Naruto at the very less.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

poor tenten and Kakuzu..


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Zetsu was fodder in this chapter.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Mei <3

No Tenten? 



Synn said:


> Narutoverse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Neji, actually.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Kakuzu, off paneled?!



Looks like a lot of the ET fights are going to be off-paneled. I think Dan's gone too (if he's not, then he must have booked it out of there because Gedo Mezo is there now) and we really shouldn't keep hoping for Kakashi's rampage any longer. Now that Madara's entered the scene and Naruto is on his way, the side stuff is over for a while.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Zetsu was fodder in this chapter.



No he wasn't. Never was, never will be.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> No Tenten?



She was knocked out by the fan, as we already anticipated in the past few weeks.



gabzilla said:


> Looks like Neji, actually.



Looking at the hairstyle, it's definitely Hinata.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

It should be Ino and Shikamaru standing next to flatten Kakuzu not those Yaoi fodders.. 
it could have give him justice...  being off-paneled means the FILLER TEAM WILL STRIKE BACK AGAIN!!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 20, 2011)

Serious Madara is so badass.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll wait til the chapter comes out to see what's up with Kakuzu and Dan being seemingly off-paneled.

Can't wait to see Mei and her entourage fight as well. 

@ Zylos: Ignore the troll. He'll likely get banned soon enough.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Can't see the images.

Blocked, damn phone.

Its most likely Hinata.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> No he wasn't. Never was, never will be.


lol keep telling that yourself. But he was fodder.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Who the fuck is healing Tenten? And where's my Ino?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh yeah and Madara enters the battlefield. Don't count Kakuzu and Dan out yet, they are not defeated, just temporarily disabled. I'm sure Madara will free them once he enters the battle


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

at the leader of the sealing team.



> Don't count Kakuzu and Dan out yet, they are not defeated, just temporarily disabled. I'm sure Madara will free them once he enters the battle


Are you serious? Madara doesn't care about them. They were fighting off panel so far, why would Kishi release them just so they can keep fighting off panel and defeated again?


----------



## BroKage (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Kakuzu might've been trolled worse than Deidara and Sasori...


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

awesome pics.
madara looks great.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd say the person on Choji's fist is Hiashi, he was fighting Hizashi after all.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 20, 2011)

Kakazu was just off paneled? wtf? and last time i checked the sensors picked up a shit load of Edo's so many that they were sure Darui's team would get decimated so were are they? well watever at least madara's here now he can kill a side character or two


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> She was knocked out by the fan, as we already anticipated in the past few weeks.







Synn said:


> Looking at the hairstyle, it's definitely Hinata.



Neji has long hair too though it's not very clear.


Or maybe it's just a random Hyuuga 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'd say the person on Choji's fist is Hiashi, he was fighting Hizashi after all.



Totally forgot about him


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'd say the person on Choji's fist is Hiashi, he was fighting Hizashi after all.



you're damn right ZYLOS!! man I completely forgot Hiashi was even there..


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'd say the person on Choji's fist is Hiashi, he was fighting Hizashi after all.



Now that you say it...

 everyone's like "Dan & Kakuzu get trolled what is this shit" but no one seems to remember Hizashi


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks like a lot of the ET fights are going to be off-paneled. I think Dan's gone too (if he's not, then he must have booked it out of there because Gedo Mezo is there now) and we really shouldn't keep hoping for Kakashi's rampage any longer. Now that Madara's entered the scene and Naruto is on his way, the side stuff is over for a while.


who knows...may be after taking things this far kishi will now concentrate  on kakashi and gaara to tease us all...


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Lolz to Dan and Kakuzu. 

Oh Kishi...you suck at war just like you do romance.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

It's Hinata. You can see the gleam from the bangs.



Arcystus said:


> I think Kakuzu might've been trolled worse than Deidara and Sasori...


Deidara was the worst to me, uncharacteristic and extremely limited.

Maybe it was off-panel, but at least Kakuzu wrecked some shit.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Or maybe it's just a random Hyuuga



We don't need another fodder Hyuuga


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Now that you say it...
> 
> everyone's like "Dan & Kakuzu get trolled what is this shit" but no one seems to remember Hizashi



Hizashi and Hiashi didn't get much panels at all. They got a few at the start, and one during the Choji rampage, but other then that nothing. Not really memorable for most. I have the entire war situation in my head, I know where everyone is and what everyone is doing since last we saw of them.



MEIzukage said:


> you're damn right ZYLOS!! man I completely forgot Hiashi was even there..



Most people did probably.


Hinata being there is random, don't know why people think it's her, or Neji for that matter. Last we saw of them was when they were fighting against White Zetsu Clone Army. Kitsuchi's division was told to mobilize but from what I remember the entire division wasn't meant to mobilize, Hinata, Neji, Shino, Kiba, Hana, Kiba and Hana's dogs, and Karui are all probably some that didn't mobilize. Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi were the only ones along with a bunch of unnamed ninja.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> It's Hinata.


Why would it be Hinata? We haven't seen her arrive. Why would she will be randomly stand on Choji?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

imagine if Itachi and Negato's fight off paneled lol


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see Edo Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 20, 2011)

In the script it says its Hinata. We'll probably be able to tell when the chapter is fully uploaded. Or have to wait until the next chapter to see.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> We don't need another fodder Hyuuga



The return of Lol Hyuuga


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

We really debating over the Hyuga?

Either way expect maybe one pic of something and then total obscurity.

Nardo's on the scene...hopin' for some Uchiha lovin'.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> We don't need another fodder Hyuuga



There's no such thing as enough binoculars.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm ok with Tenten taking out three Kakuzu masks but I'm just amazed that random fodder of the Barrier team are getting more face/ panel time than the battles that are off panelled... Oh well we'll have to wait for the anime team again. I wonder where the Bashosen will go from now on...


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> There's no such thing as enough binoculars.



Just like not enough mind controllers or bugs!  GOTTA HAVE PYLONSBUGS!

Oy and just when I had a sliver of hope this manga could produce more decent battles.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why would it be Hinata? We haven't seen her arrive. Why would she will be randomly stand on Choji?



Well, we didn't see Shika and Chouji leave Gaara's side and Ino switching divisions either, so... Plus, the hairstyle looks just like Hinata's.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> It's Hinata. You can see the gleam from the bangs.



or the alliance headband...


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Eyes vs Eyes, Hinata vs Madara.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Lovely said:


> In the script it says its Hinata. We'll probably be able to tell when the chapter is fully uploaded. Or have to wait until the next chapter to see.


Ohana made hilarious mistakes in the past. It's not farfetched for her not to recognize that person considering his small size in this single scan. Hell, she didn't recognize Gedou Mazou.

Hinata was on an entirely different battlefield with Neji, Kiba and Shino. Again, why would she be randomly standing on Choji?



> imagine if Itachi and Negato's fight off paneled lol


Don't worry. They won't. They will kill some unnamed fodders, talk abit and then disappear.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Edo's are getting off-paneled. 

"Kabuto: Edo Tensei is the strongest technique in the world"

Kabuto you fail.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Wait,werent Naruto and Bee on the turtle island ,so how are they on the land again ?


----------



## settings (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice chapter!

Gedo Mazo will probably wipe out most of the fighters in upcoming chapters, and I also expect Madara to use it in order to capture Killer Bee. 

Killer Bee will probably be captured while defending Naruto on the battlefield (his role as Naruto's mentor is over, and after all this fighting, villains need to succeed at something).


TNPS1984 said:


> ...
> looks like kakuzu and dan all got off paneled


Chances are that they will be summoned by Kabuto in some other battle, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ohana made hilarious mistakes in the past. It's not farfetched for her not to recognize that person considering his small size in this single scan. Hell, she didn't recognize Gedou Mazou.
> 
> *Hinata was on an entirely different battlefield with Neji, Kiba and Shino. Again, why would she be randomly standing on Choji?*



This is Naruto.

Shit happens just because.

Even orks would be jealous.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why would it be Hinata? We haven't seen her arrive. Why would she will be randomly stand on Choji?



_Kishimoto off-paneled her developement._


----------



## KillerFlow (Apr 20, 2011)

Omigosh I really hope the Kakuzu/Dan fights don't end. They probably got off paneled only to be resummoned later by Kabuto to a different fight (Dan to HQ vs. Tsunade and Kakuzu back w/ ItaNagato). It's a good reason to resummon them somewhere else because of the GM.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Wait,werent Naruto and Bee on the turtle island ,so how are they on the land again ?



The island is a genjutsu 

/irony


----------



## DeLarge (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Eyes vs Eyes, Hinata vs Madara.



Thanks , i needed a laugh.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> _Kishimoto off-paneled her developement._


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Last time we saw Ino and Shika they were facing Kakuzu..

maybe they are sent to gaara's division..


----------



## kagegak (Apr 20, 2011)

lol guys its not hinata she doesnt have a headband on her head its hizashi


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Hinata was with onoki son when he came to help Darui's division.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

madara looks absolutly awesome with the towering gedou mazou surprising them all.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Well, we didn't see Shika and Chouji leave Gaara's side and Ino switching divisions either, so... Plus, the hairstyle looks just like Hinata's.


They atleast did something, and we've seen them arrive. If Hinata was with them we'd have seen her, but we didn't.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

It's Hanabi. 



Mael said:


> Just like not enough mind controllers or bugs!  GOTTA HAVE PYLONSBUGS!
> 
> Oy and just when I had a sliver of hope this manga could produce more decent battles.



Or eyes! Never enough eyes. Just ask Madara.



FearTear said:


> _Kishimoto off-paneled her developement._



Damn Kishimoto repeating himself. Again.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> Last time we saw Ino and Shika they were facing Kakuzu..
> 
> maybe they are sent to gaara's division..



Most likely, since Gaara's division desperately needed backup.



gabzilla said:


> It's Hanabi.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ohana made hilarious mistakes in the past. It's not farfetched for her not to recognize that person considering his small size in this single scan. Hell, she didn't recognize Gedou Mazou.
> 
> Hinata was on an entirely different battlefield with Neji, Kiba and Shino. Again, why would she be randomly standing on Choji?



Just like how we see Tenten alone even though she was with a squad at the beginning. 

I don't know, really. But from the hairstyle, it looks like her. Although I admit she does look a bit flat...


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Gedo Mazou



Tenten faint'd away. 
Kakuzu was clearly got pwnt. 
The entire zetsu army got raped.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Well, we didn't see Shika and Chouji leave Gaara's side and Ino switching divisions either, so... Plus, the hairstyle looks just like Hinata's.



Hiashi basically has the same hair to my knowledge, and he makes more sense to be there.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

what's that thing on chouji's hand


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> It's Hanabi.
> 
> Or eyes! Never enough eyes. Just ask Madara.
> 
> Damn Kishimoto repeating himself. Again.



I'll PayPal you $10 if it's Hanabi.

AND NARAS!  WE NEED NARAS!



24 Hours said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Kishi blows with proper battle development.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 20, 2011)

The Mangekyou to master is harder than to seal the Juubi away.... EPIC!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

I go for HIZASHI/hiashi (whoever Hinata's father is)!! it's the most logical..


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Place your bets folks...WHICH HYUGA IS IT?!?


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 20, 2011)

Go Tenten! 

Double K.O.!!


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Hiashi basically has the same hair to my knowledge, and he makes more sense to be there.



Same hairstyle, you say?  Check again, dude :S


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm ok with Tenten taking out three Kakuzu masks but I'm just amazed that random fodder of the Barrier team are getting more face/ panel time than the battles that are off panelled...



Yeah, unnamed fodders almost have more panel time than the rookies and kakashi combined, wtf 

How can they say this war is pure fanservice?

Unless there's a huge Unnamed Fodders FanClub out there...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Just like how we see Tenten alone even though she was with a squad at the beginning.
> 
> I don't know, really. But from the hairstyle, it looks like her. Although I admit she does look a bit flat...


As kagegak said:


> lol guys its not hinata she doesnt have a headband on her head its hizashi



It's not Hinata


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'll PayPal you $10 if it's Hanabi.
> 
> AND NARAS!  WE NEED NARAS!



Too good to be true.

NEVER ENOUGH NARAS.



Mael said:


> Place your bets folks...WHICH HYUGA IS IT?!?



It's genjutsu.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, Madara actually didn't know where the island had ended up. I wouldn't have thought that possible. I mean they found the island in like a chapter on the open sea, but now that it's right on the coast they can't find it again. 

On a sidenote I love Tenten being an idiot. It makes her worthy of Team Gai.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

kagegak said:


> lol guys its not hinata she doesnt have a headband on her head its hizashi



Hizashi is an Edo tensei. Hiashi is who you're thinking of(I think). Not only do they look alike, they almost have the same name, what can you expect from twins. 



Judecious said:


> Hinata was with onoki son when he came to help Darui's division.



I saw no Hinata when Kitsuchi came to Darui's division. Just Kitsuchi, maybe Kurotsuchi and a bunch of unnamed ninja.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Too good to be true.
> 
> NEVER ENOUGH NARAS.



Well we don't know yet...so cross thine fingers for the cash money.

NARAS FOR THE PLOT GOD!

*YOU MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL UCHIHAS!*


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

The script says Hinata so yeah.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

where's Shika and Ino??
they are suppose to be the one facing Kakuzu with darui and those Yaoi fodders..


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2011)

...crap...Darui's division is screwed. Just after the battle ended...Gedo Mazo is summoned.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

lol Madara didn't know where the island? it's ridiciolous.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> NARAS FOR THE PLOT GOD!
> 
> *YOU MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL UCHIHAS!*



Nooooooo, we need more Yamanakas!!


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2011)

Kakuzu..  Tenten... 

Dat Darui.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> The script says Hinata so yeah.



The script also says that White Zetsu is fighting Mei 

@Ice Chouji beat him not Darui, he is under his fist.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> The script says Hinata so yeah.


So? Do you see any character referring to her, or Hinata speaking?

No, just this barely recognizable character.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> The script also says that White Zetsu is fighting Mei



White Zetsu is indeed fighting Mei.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 20, 2011)

The panel is small, so who knows. Anyway, stop fighting over it. We'll see eventually.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Nooooooo, we need more Yamanakas!!



YAMANAKAS DO NOT FUEL THE PLOT GODS OF CHAOS SUFFICIENTLY!

NEVER ENOUGH SHARINGANZ!

And I'm still running a wager with gabz (for Hinabi) and anyone else interested.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara better assist Kakuzu.


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

P.S. That Tenten quote ...


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> what's that thing on chouji's hand







Mael said:


> Place your bets folks...WHICH HYUGA IS IT?!?



Maybe he's not even a Hyuuga


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Madara better assist Kakuzu.


Does Kakuzu know about tobi being Madara?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Nooooooo, we need more Yamanakas!!



nooooo!! the less Yamanaka appears the more unique Ino will be so NOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> lol Madara didn't know where the island? it's ridiciolous.



No, he didn't. The island was moved.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> The script says Hinata so yeah.



Ohana may have made a mistake. 

I like how this is a total issue.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> White Zetsu is indeed fighting Mei.



I only see the black one


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Well our spoiler accuracy is failing harder than the NY Knicks at this moment.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Same hairstyle, you say?  Check again, dude :S



I was referring more to the length. 

Regardless, it being Hiashi makes more sense.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

well kakuzu may still go on doing commentary...like he did to kin-gin brother...
after all he may had faced madara too once upon a time...


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Place your bets folks...WHICH HYUGA IS IT?!?



What _Hyuga_? What happened?


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 20, 2011)

So the "substitute" line was due to google failsrate?

Zetsu just whines about the Daimyos and Madara lols, so it seems.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> The script says Hinata so yeah.



Ohana isn't Kishi. Ohana may have very well just made a mistake.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, he didn't. The island was moved.



It was so moved, it can't move


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @Ice Chouji beat him not Darui, he is under his fist.



Darui simply inspired Choji. 

I'm very very excited about this chapter. *starts working on titles for Best Panel thread*


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Just when they thought they won. 

Madara appears.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

auem said:


> well kakuzu may still go on doing commentary...like he did to kin-gin brother...
> after all he may had faced madara too once upon a time...


He still isn't aware of Tobi being Madara.


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> The return of Lol Hyuuga



Lol. 

I still don't like how Kishi is handling the last few battles. Maybe he will pull it together soon.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Maybe he's not even a Hyuuga



Only Hyuugas have that fabulous hair.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> So the "substitute" line was due to google failsrate?
> 
> Zetsu just whines about the Daimyo's and Madara lols, so it seems.



hmm no it wasnt.there is defenitly the substitute thing.
Yagami seemed to mistranslate it and also there are a few more sentences in that part that are lacking.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm no translator, but it would appear that portions of Madara's conversation with Zetsu is missing.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Someone rehost the images


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> So the "substitute" line was due to google failsrate?
> 
> Zetsu just whines about the Daimyo's and Madara lols, so it seems.



I think Yagami skipped that part and is going back to it because it's confusing.

Hence the ---------


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 20, 2011)

Go Madara. And I want to see Black Zetsu kick some ass.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 20, 2011)

why do you even care for Kakuzu ,kakazu was badass but now he isn`t important at all ,Itachi and Nagato are also going to be trolled but what ever we have Madara ,Kabuto ,Sasuke, Naruto ,and bee now .


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

*well where is the part where madara saying he would go as himself...??!!!*


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> We don't need another fodder Hyuuga


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Zetsu just whines about the Daimyos and Madara lols, so it seems.



Well he spent all that time trying to get them, I'd be pissed too. Zetsu will punish Madara soon enough.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> YAMANAKAS DO NOT FUEL THE PLOT GODS OF CHAOS SUFFICIENTLY!
> 
> NEVER ENOUGH SHARINGANZ!



Yamanakas >>>> fodder Uchihas


----------



## kagegak (Apr 20, 2011)

i who he is


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 20, 2011)

oh my god tenten


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder how much Naruto's powers will increasse during battle


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> He still isn't aware of Tobi being Madara.



he will know now...as all the top shinobis know now that madara called for war...someone will tell him.....  ...


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Only Hyuugas have that fabulous hair.



Pantene PRO-V, every morning and night.

That's the secret.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> So the "substitute" line was due to google failsrate?
> 
> Zetsu just whines about the Daimyos and Madara lols, so it seems.



Nope, there's a line the translator missed a couple of lines 


> マダラ　イヤ…だからと言って大名共を無視できないのが雇われ忍共だ
> 
> 黒ゼツにはゲリラ戦を続 けさせろ
> 
> ...


wasn't translated as far as I can tell.

Chouji owned off panel. 
One fist of Chouji wiped out Kakuzu, but who's that in his other fist? The one Hinata is standing on. Hizashi?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenten cracks me up. Poor girl.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Bart said:


>



Oh, Bart


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I wonder how much Naruto's powers will increasse during battle



I'm thinking Arby'sGoku levels.



			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> Tenten cracks me up.



She's our comedic relief. pek


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

that's what happen when you don't pay attention tenten..


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Pantene PRO-V, every morning and night.
> 
> That's the secret.



OMG, you just killed me


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 20, 2011)

That hyuuga has a beer belly.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> That hyuuga has a beer belly.



Hinata decided Dutch courage was the way to go. 

Konoha IPA for that bold, hoppy flavor.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Hinata decided Dutch courage was the way to go.
> 
> Konoha IPA for that bold, hoppy flavor.



Stop it


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

DiScO said:


> why do you even care for *Kakuzu ,kakazu* was badass but now he isn`t important at all ,Itachi and Nagato are also going to be trolled but what ever we have Madara ,Kabuto ,Sasuke, Naruto ,and bee now .



Congratulations, you've mispelled Kakuzu's name AFTER writing it correctly!


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nope, there's a line the translator missed a couple of lines
> 
> wasn't translated as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...



Good eye, he's definitely holding someone there.



FearTear said:


> Congratulations, you've mispelled Kakuzu's name AFTER writing it correctly!


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

That's Hinata's hair.

Fab.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Ten Ten, got done in by her own fan. 


I think it's Hiashi by looking at the torso, very maleish. Then again, Kishi is the one who's drawing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Gedo Mazou and Madara aside, I wanted to see Zetsu throw down with Mei.


----------



## mmzrmx (Apr 20, 2011)

Most likely Hiashi on top of the fist with Hizashi clenched inside the fist.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Just as I thought, Tenten couldn't handle it afterall.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Good eye, he's definitely holding someone there.



Hizashi being held and restrained makes the most sense.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Good eye, he's definitely holding someone there.



Nejis dad 


edit: damn you wolf, mei shall melt zetsu for your ninja post


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That's Hinata's hair.
> 
> Fab.



The trick is to run the Pantene conditioner through the hair in a firm yet proper massage technique.  That's how she gets it long and graceful.

Lord knows my locks got the same effect. :ho


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

man... Panels wasted on those barrier squad's funny faces...


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Pantene PRO-V, every morning and night.
> 
> That's the secret.



L'Oréal. Because they are worth it.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Gedo Mazou and Madara aside, I wanted to see Zetsu throw down with Mei.


Zetsu was gonna solo Mei and co in this chapter. But I doubt he would succeed.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

aegon-rokudo
Mr. Pringles at work. Madara doesn't stand a chance with Mr. Pringles fighting on the Alliance's side!

aegon-rokudo
Finally settles the question of how good of a sensor Madara is: He isn't one at all, most probably. Zetsu can comunicate with himself through plants, though.

aegon-rokudo
Kishimoto off-paneled Tenten's use of the fan! Heads will roll!


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is boss


----------



## Ra (Apr 20, 2011)

Kakuzu off paneled??? My god Kishi


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Congratulations, you've mispelled Kakuzu's name AFTER writing it correctly!



PRICELESS!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2011)

i really don't believe zetsu can take down a kage level ninja.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

mmzrmx said:


> Most likely Hiashi on top of the fist *with Hizashi clenched inside the fist*.



Wow, I didn't notice that until you mentioned it, good eye.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

mmzrmx said:


> Most likely Hiashi on top of the fist with Hizashi clenched inside the fist.



So many jokes to make so litte time it's Hiashi after all.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> L'Or?al. Because they are worth it.



Maybe they're born with it.  Maybe it's Motherfuckin' Maybelline.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Sasuke won't.
> 
> Madara is not going to die in this arc, because his mask hasn't been revealed neither we haven't told about his story and how he survived.
> 
> Your forgetting about Kabuto is likely to be the FV.



If Kabuto became FV, this is the worst manga ever.  Tell me how is it possible for him to be FV?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Chouji was serious when he said he would end this battle. 

Damn.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

Kishimoto is trying to end this war a lot sooner than I previously thought.

A lot of characters we thought we were going to see are going to given VERY limited panel time, or they will be defeated off panel.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Tobi isn't real Madara afterall. It's COMFIRMED


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> So it's Hiashi after all.



Well that's $10 no one gets nao.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> So it's Hiashi after all.



Dude should get his hair cut, he looks like a girl


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i really don't believe zetsu can take down a kage level ninja.



Zetsu is a box full of surprises


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2011)

Translated the couple of sentences left


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Tenten  at least she used the fan 

And I think that Hyuuga is Hiashi


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW good fucking job kishimoto, not only did we not get to see his new heart in action, he was off paneled. There goes another bad ass.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Most important part of this chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Black Zetsu used a root in the ground to sense chakra at a huge scale.



Sensing powers:

Naruto > Black Zetsu >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All other sensors>>>>>Everyone else.

Only a matter of time when Black Zetsu beats Naruto too.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is so awesome  



Mael said:


> Maybe they're born with it.  Maybe it's Motherfuckin' Maybelline.



Uchihas are the Queens of Eyeliners.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

a giant Choji restraining Kakuzu and Hizashi.. 

I wonder where is the other two!! damn Kishi....


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

well here goes for ten ten.
i  think madara will take the items after owning all of the people on the beach.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Il Void said:


> WOW good fucking job kishimoto, not only did we not get to see his new heart in action, he was off paneled. There goes another bad ass.



Don't sulk so quickly, Madara very well may free him. He is only stuck under Chouji's hand, after all.

Think about it: wouldn't it be a crime not to see Dan - whom is currently sealed in the Flame Barrier - not to see Tsunade again? What about Neji? Will he not see his father?


----------



## S (Apr 20, 2011)

Butterfly Chouji was too much for Kakuzu :rofl


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Dude should get his hair cut, he looks like a girl



Don't you be sassin' that Pantene.



gabzilla said:


> Uchihas are the Queens of Eyeliners.



Gabz I'm disappointed.

Uchihas ship Revlon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2011)

funny how tenten strained herself.

since people complained about her using the fan, guess she doesn't have bijuu level chakra afterall


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah Madara most likely would free them while he beats the crap out of everyone, please use amped shinra tensei :33


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

So Black Zetsu is going to stay where he is and divide enemy forces by putting the Daimyos endanger.

I'll take that as Madara knowing Black Zetsu can handle a lot on his own. Good Black Zetsu, now kill everyone and prove to the world you truly are final villain.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 20, 2011)

Huh? So Zetsu locates Naruto and Killer B, but rather than attack them *Madara* decides to join a completely different fight right after most of his army got wiped out there..? The hell?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Both hyuga's and Uchihas have the most fem men ever


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

*
White Zetsu : Riiiiiiiight ... What do we do about Tobi ?
*
What does Zetsu mean?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

I get it! The Hyuuga on Chouji's hand is Hinata, and the guy in Chouji's hand is Naruto, trapped inside a black body bag

Hinata: -Now you must answer my confession, or Chouji will squeeze you to death


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2011)

There are STILL 80,000 White Zetsus unaccounted for.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Huh? So Zetsu locates Naruto and Killer B, but rather than attack them he decides to join a completely different fight right after most of his army got wiped out there..? The hell?



Zetsu Vs Kyuubi and Hachibi ?

Curbstomp battle, much ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Dude should get his hair cut, he looks like a girl



the pimp mane stays


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There are STILL 80,000 White Zetsus unaccounted for.



Kishi had forgotten his own plot


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 20, 2011)

Looool I can't wait to see the last page with translations, Madara is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but that was one epic entrance.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

So this is the action Ten Ten got. 

Few chapters ago: Hey gais, look what I've found! This fan is neat!
this chapter: *is face planted* uuugh I'm dying gais

Damn Kishi


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> Looool I can't wait to see the last page with translations, Madara is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but that was one epic entrance.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Tobi isn't real Madara afterall. It's COMFIRMED


No it's not.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Evilene said:


> So this is the action Ten Ten got.
> 
> Few chapters ago: Hey gais, look what I've found! This fan is neat!
> this chapter: *is face planted* uuugh I'm dying gais
> ...



She probably did some stuff. 

Maybe she pwned Kakuzu's mask, or something.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Choji will solo madara so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Choji will solo madara so nothing to worry about.



Or he will be off paneled by Gedo Mazou.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

I wouldnt be surprised if Shika and Ino was off-paneled too..


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> No it's not.


Yes.

read the sentence

Zetsu: RIiiiiiight....so what do we do about Tobi?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Huh? So Zetsu locates Naruto and Killer B, but rather than attack them he decides to join a completely different fight right after most of his army got wiped out there..? The hell?



Madara is telling Black Zetsu to stay where he is and cause some mayhem to divide the alliance up more. Something of the sort anyways.

Also, I still say the White Zetsu Clone Army is just trolling.

Next chapter: White Zetsu Clone Army: WE'RE BBBBBBAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 20, 2011)

It's true. He is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He has his moments though, that was one of them. And I guess we know how he found Sasuke when he was heading for the leaf. It seems like he's been taking alot of Zetsu's praise.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Or he will be off paneled by Gedo Mazou.



 the rookies are not dying.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Yes.
> 
> read the sentence
> 
> Zetsu: RIiiiiiight....so what do we do about Tobi?



Zetsu always calls Madara Tobi, even when he is acting as Madara.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting to see what is said in that panel where there is an image of the Moon with sharingan on it (Mugen Tsukiyomi?)


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Face said:


> Tobi the "good boy" is still in there?



I never considered him to be Madara, or, he had never been confirmed as the real Madara.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 20, 2011)

after this is a two week break right?......


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> the rookies are not dying.



Doesn't mean he won't be off paneled. Look at Tenten


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Which clan has better hair, the Yamanaka or the hyuga


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Yes.
> 
> read the sentence
> 
> Zetsu: RIiiiiiight....so what do we do about Tobi?



How about you wait for the actual chap to come out?



on topic: 

next time chouza and his fat son attack GM and get raped.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Which clan has better hair, the Yamanaka or the hyuga



The Hyuga clearly.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> after this is a two week break right?......



I think it's only one week break, but we have to wait two weeks for the next chapter:
1 week for Golden Week or whatever it's called
and 1 week for the normal waiting for the next chapter

I think that's how it is at less.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Which clan has better hair, the Yamanaka or the hyuga



Yamanaka of course


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Huh? So Zetsu locates Naruto and Killer B, but rather than attack them *Madara* decides to join a completely different fight right after most of his army got wiped out there..? The hell?





Yagami1211 said:


> Zetsu Vs Kyuubi and Hachibi ?
> 
> Curbstomp battle, much ?


Whoops. Fixed above.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> after this is a two week break right?......



No chapter next week, but one the week thereafter.

May 4th is the next release date, but we're likely to receive spoilers on May 2nd. A day earlier than usual.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

so Shika and Ino might be safe from GM's rampage from now since they we're gone ...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is obviously luring Naruto and Bee. Too bad Kabuto will probably make his move.


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 20, 2011)

wow so we had to sit threw , the abush squard with a weak ending, the hanzo weak ending , the  bro,s story , and now off panel finish of the last fight, but the fights we really want to see get ither no show or off paneled.. i keep hoping kishi will get better with this arc but it seems to get worst, trolling guys he himself hyped as legends,
  I othen wonder does he have a plan of how he wants to progress the story, or does he make it up as he goes, with just avauge idea of how he wants to let it play out.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

black zetsu will be fighting Mei an co.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> wow so we had to sit threw , the abush squard with a weak ending, the hanzo weak ending , the  bro,s story , and now off panel finish of the last fight, but the fights we really want to see get ither no show or off paneled.. i keep hoping kishi will get better with this arc but it seems to get worst, trolling guys he himself hyped as legends,
> I othen wonder does he have a plan of how he wants to progress the story, or does he make it up as he goes, with just avauge idea of how he wants to let it play out.



Let him save something for the anime, maybe it'll reduce the fillers, in a sense.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Let him save something for the anime, maybe it'll reduce the fillers, in a sense.



Let's hope so.


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Let him save something for the anime, maybe it'll reduce the fillers, in a sense.



Nope they have a way of screwing up a filler even worst, rememeber the neji gaiden we all waited for ,,, that sucked


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

So Black Zetsu will fight a kage level shinobi+some guards?

Holy shit


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> Nope they have a way of screwing up a filler even worst, rememeber the neji gaiden we all waited for ,,, that sucked



Neji Gaiden? 

I'm talking in terms of this war arc. They can extends certain scenes, instead of branching off with irrelevant flashbacks.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Let's hope so.



And let's hope that Kishi will assist them, I don't want to see another horrible episode like 163 or 166167


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> White Zetsu: "Ah... I see... Then... what is Tobi going to do?"
> Madara: "I'll finally start participating in the war as well. First of all, I'll steal away a substitute!"


What substitute?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> What substitute?



Looks like you were wrong again.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

White Zetsu: "Ah... I see... Then... what is Tobi going to do?"
Madara: "I'll finally start participating in the war as well. First of all, I'll steal away a substitute!" 

So....can someone explain wtf is going on here?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Soon...soon Zetsu will rule the world. For now he will play with his new chew toys 

With how the war seems to be turning in favor of Madara, I'd say Zetsu will be giving Mei and the others a tough time.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Yes.
> 
> read the sentence
> 
> Zetsu: RIiiiiiight....so what do we do about Tobi?


That's some backwater translation by someone who isn't even a trusted translator. They could've been using Google Translate for all we know. Not to mention that Japanese is a very difficult language to translate into English just willy nilly.

So if a single source gives you a quite-blatantly-not-direct-or-even-thought-through translation, if it supports your claim, your claim is confirmed? Several people have translated that one sentence to mean different things. That's the *only* translation to even imply something like that.

Case in point, this is what *Il Void* translates that sentence as:
White Zetsu: "Ah... I see... Then... what is Tobi going to do?"
Madara: "I'll finally start participating in the war as well. First of all, I'll steal away a substitute!" 

Confirmed my ass.


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Neji Gaiden?
> 
> I'm talking in terms of this war arc. They can extends certain scenes, instead of branching off with irrelevant flashbacks.




lol this is kishi irrelevent flash backs is is thing , if its in th manga it will be in the anime, in fact they get even worst with the flash backs, rememeber the asuma arc and all the flash backs that were not in the manga


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

tobi is goint to steal a substitute??????????  Ok that's confusing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Il Void said:


> White Zetsu: "Ah... I see... Then... what is Tobi going to do?"
> Madara: "I'll finally start participating in the war as well. First of all, I'll steal away a substitute!"
> 
> So....can someone explain wtf is going on here?



We don't know. Hopefully we'll find out in the next chapter. I hate to see stuff like this linger for too long.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

madara wants to steal a substitute whatever it means.
and thats the reason for 2ch comments.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

"...steal away a substitute"....??!!!


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Looks like you were wrong again.


i admit i was wrong. But Zetsu calls Madara Tobi though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> That's some backwater translation by someone who isn't even a trusted translator. They could've been using Google Translate for all we know.
> 
> So if a single source gives you a quite-blatantly-not-direct-or-even-thought-through translation, if it supports your claim, your claim is confirmed? Several people have translated that one sentence to mean different things. That's the *only* translation to even imply something like that.
> 
> Confirmed my ass.



Yagamii1217 is a trusted translator; the rest of your post I agree with.



Deus ex said:


> i admit i was wrong. But Zetsu calls Madara Tobi though.



Which is news to us because?

He always calls him Tobi, even when his Madara persona is at the forefront.


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2011)

well it may mean instead of daimeyos,he is going to kidnap *naruto's friends as substitute* to lure him particularly...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

STEAL KINKAKU?? as a substitute to Naruto?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> i admit i was wrong. But Zetsu calls Madara Tobi though.



He's done so all the time.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Obito theories coming back.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2011)

So Ten Ten really did used the fan in 533 huh???


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> STEAL KINKAKU?? as a substitute to Naruto?



That's your prediction on the matter? I think it makes sense actually. Could be Kishi's way to let Madara get what he wants and leave Naruto alone(With Kyuubi even). Would also explain why Madara is at Darui's location now.



MS81 said:


> So Ten Ten really did used the fan in 534 huh???



This chapter says nothing of the sort. It just mentions she using it, never did it say when or against who.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

I disregard the Obito theories simply from the fact that Tobi is likely someone extremely powerful in history and I have a hard time seeing Obito reaching that level of power so quickly especially with what we saw during the Kyuubi attack on Konoha.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> Which is news to us because?
> 
> He always calls him Tobi, even when his Madara persona is at the forefront.


It means that even the closest person to Tobi doesn't think he is Madara.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 20, 2011)

Soooooo...

...did Dan and Kakuzu get off-panelled? 

Because it seems to be hinted at. Dan was wanting Chouza to set-up a barrier and there seems to be a wall around him...and trans reckon Kakuzu is in dire straits too.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe Madara is after the treasures; they were shown right after Madara made that comment.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it at all possible the "substitute" will be temporarily synced with GM? He wanted to do that with Sasuke, I think, so it's possible someone else might do for a few hours...? 

Please contribute if you know the mechanics and theories behind that thing. I may be way off.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> STEAL KINKAKU?? as a substitute to Naruto?



So that's why there's a random panel with the Gourd

Wait a minute.

Kushina said that even if she dies as a jinchuuriki, the kyuubi will came back in one way or another.

But. How can Kinkaku and Ginkaku still have kyuubi's chakra inside them if they're dead? Kyuubi's chakra is part of kyuubi's body after all...


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Maybe Madara is after the treasures; they were shown right after Madara made that comment.



he want's to be Rikudou, not really surprising that he would go after his treasures.  Then again doesn't really fit what the term substitute should mean.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

Who knows.....maybe kishi was talking in third person to us that he's really "not done with kakuzu yet" if you know what I mean. His other heart is MIA so....


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

the substitute is Kinkaku.. I'm calling it..


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

So wait...what happened to Tenten's Banana Phone?


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Hizashi got off panel'd as well, who got trolled teh hardest, take your pick: Kakuzu, Hizashi, Dan.


----------



## kagegak (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> So wait...what happened to Tenten's Banana *Phone*?



it went out of battery


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> So wait...what happened to Tenten's Banana Phone?



I can't believe this is the first time someone calls the Banana Fan like that after its introduction


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Hizashi got off panel'd as well, who got trolled teh hardest, take your pick: Kakuzu, Hizashi, Dan.



Dan, we didn't see a single jutsu from him.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Hizashi got off panel'd as well, who got trolled teh hardest, take your pick: Kakuzu, Hizashi, Dan.



Hizashi.

Kakuzu was shown fighting and killing.

Dan said he has a never-before-seen (by the readers) technique.

Hizashi didn't do none of these two things


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> i admit i was wrong. But Zetsu calls Madara Tobi though.


Yes, and? Tobi has been called both Tobi and Madara interchangeably by people to whom he's revealed himself as Madara ever since he first revealed to the audience that he's Madara. Just roll with it.



MEIzukage said:


> STEAL KINKAKU?? as a substitute to Naruto?


It would explain why the Amber Sealing Pot was featured prominently in a panel of its own this chapter.



Deus ex said:


> It means that even the closest person to Tobi doesn't think he is Madara.


Or he was calling him Tobi for so long the name just stuck.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I can't believe this is the first time someone calls the Banana Fan like that after its introduction





Yeah, holla at ya boy.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Dan, we didn't see a single jutsu from him.



Did we see something from Hizashi? Though I admit it's obvious he has standard Hyuuga jutsus.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

he is after kinkaku and or the treasures.


----------



## kagegak (Apr 20, 2011)

raiden spoiler tag it


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

At least it took more then 4 ninja's to take kakuzu out.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2011)

> White Zetsu: "Ah... I see... Then... what is Tobi going to do?"
> Madara: "I'll finally start participating in the war as well. First of all, I'll steal away a substitute


I'm starting to think the "substitute" is Kinkaku.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, man those scans are great.

Madara crashed that party hard. I can't wait two weeks to see this.

Also, poor Kakuzu


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm starting to think the "substitute" is Kinkaku.



Why not both bros?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> At least it took more then 4 ninja's to take kakuzu out.


Seriously, is that supposed to compensate?


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm starting to think *the "substitute"* is Kinkaku.



Starring Tom Berenger.

Still waiting on that Banana Phone, Tenten.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

> Madara crashed that party hard.



Madara always knows how to make an appearance.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

A substitute for what?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto will finish Madara this arc. He showed up when Narutpo gets his new powers. Lol


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Or he was calling him Tobi for so long the name just stuck.


why would he have ever bothered calling him Tobi in the first place when they were alone together, which they always seem to be?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto will finish Madara this arc. He showed up when Narutpo gets his new powers. Lol



And then King Sasuke will become the main villain.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto will finish Madara this arc. He showed up when Narutpo gets his new powers. Lol



Dude, if Madara is to reach his goal, he can't just sit back until the end of the story and have all the bijuu he needs. 

Madara is going to have to get his hands dirty from time to time to advance his goals.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Oh, man those scans are great.
> 
> Madara crashed that party hard. I can't wait two weeks to see this.
> 
> Also, poor Kakuzu



2 weeks? No.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 20, 2011)

It's gonna be lolworthy if Madara dies in an arc that was largely not about him, and before both Sasuke AND Kabuto.

It makes sense that he shows up now after Kabuto and the divisions weakened each other, but still...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> A substitute for what?



he needs to complete the nine bijuus and use their chakra to generate the moon's eye plan.. so maybe he'll get the pot and the gourd to substitute Kinkaku and Ginkaku for the Hachibi and Kyuubi's slot..


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, if Madara is to reach his goal, he can't just sit back until the end of the story and have all the bijuu he needs.
> 
> Madara is going to have to get his hands dirty from time to time to advance his goals.



he planed on having Sasuke capture Naruto though.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> he planed on having Sasuke capture Naruto though.



Well, that leaves Bee...

...who many have concluded is toast.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> he planed on having Sasuke capture Naruto though.


Clearly Madara gave up on that though, since he planned to go to the island himself after getting the Rinnegan.

Besides, Sasuke wanted EMS to completely crush Naruto, so it's a bit dangerous to task him with a capture mission. He'd be there to kill.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, that leaves Bee...
> 
> ...who many have concluded is toast.



so he's going to capture Bee in front of Naruto and not capture Naruto.  That's plain retarded though.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> 2 weeks? No.


2 weeks? Yes.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> so he's going to capture Bee in front of Naruto and not capture Naruto.  That's plain retarded though.



Is it any more retarded than watching over Naruto as he slept, and not making any attempt at capture him?

How hard would it have been to warp Naruto to his hideout while he slept? Instead, he sat there and did nothing until his talking caused Naruto to wake up.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder how would Kabuto react to Madara's appereance?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is it any more retarded than watching over Naruto as he slept, and not making any attempt at capture him?



Madara is a strange man with strange whims.



> I wonder how would Kabuto react to Madara's appereance?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> so he's going to capture Bee in front of Naruto and not capture Naruto.  That's plain retarded though.



Killerbee and Naruto could end up splitting up for whatever reason.

But regardless, Madara wants a Naruto vs Sasuke fight, so probably wants Naruto around untill then.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why not both bros?





I guess it is easier unseal Kinkaku than Ginkaku (Atsui and Samui were also sealed in the gourd). Also, both brothers have yin and yang Kyuubi chakra, but Kinkaku is stronger than Ginkaku.

Gedo Mazo would be stronger.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

So Madara is planning to seal Kinkaku? Why wouldn't he just ask Kabuto?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

I really don't think anything all that special is at the battle of the beach. The shinobi are nothing worth mentioning and Rikudou's soul sucking tools really aren't of that much interest to someone who has the Rinnegan. 

Only the pot in which Kinkaku is sealed is somewhat special as it can hold a bijuu. And if Gedou Mazou is to be a tool of war it can't be used to seal either Hachibi or Kyuubi at the same time. So perhaps he's substituting Gedou Mazou with the pot.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 20, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Madara always knows how to make an appearance.



You are absolutely correct. I was caught up in the moment and forgot this is just another day at the office for Madara. 



SuperEzekial19 said:


> 2 weeks? No.



Pretty sure there is no chapter next week =/


----------



## Faustus (Apr 20, 2011)

This Kin&Gin shit is ridiculous, even if it would be possible to extract some Kyuubi chakra from them while they were ALIVE, how is it possible now, when they don't have their real bodies and are actually clones made from merging host body with dirt and dust?


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is it any more retarded than watching over Naruto as he slept, and not making any attempt at capture him?
> 
> How hard would it have been to warp Naruto to his hideout while he slept? Instead, he sat there and did nothing until his talking caused Naruto to wake up.


yeah i know, it just doesn't make it any less retarded though. lol


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> 2 weeks? Yes.



proof....... ?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe he just wants kin/gins chakra so that he can restore the chakra he used to make the Zetsu army.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

by the way im not sure you guys saw what naruto did this chapter.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2011)

The next chapter is on May 4th, so no chapter next week.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> So Madara is planning to seal Kinkaku? Why wouldn't he just ask Kabuto?



Kinkaku is sealed in the "Amber Purifying Pot" and out of Kabuto's reach. Funny that he hadn't done this ahead of time, though.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Faustus said:


> This Kin&Gin shit is ridiculous, even if it would be possible to extract some Kyuubi chakra from them while they were ALIVE, how is it possible now, when they don't have their real bodies and are actually clones made from merging host body with dirt and dust?



Madara posseses the Rinnegan though. He has access to life and death.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> by the way im not sure you guys saw what naruto did this chapter.


he used bijuu dama as rasengan.



> Kinkaku is sealed in the "Amber Purifying Pot" and out of Kabuto's reach. Funny that he hadn't done this ahead of time, though.


Madara saw Kinkaku when Kabuto summoned all the zombies in his cave. He should've asked Kabuto to give him Kinkaku


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way im not sure you guys saw what naruto did this chapter.



Except eating a piece of paper?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Check page 09, Naruto is seen holding a giant Bijuudama. In the very next page, the Hachibi's Bijuudama is of a much smaller size with Naruto still holding it. It would seem as if Naruto shrunk it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Madara posseses the Rinnegan though. He has access to life and death.


There's a time limit, and KinGin don't have their actual bodies anymore.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> proof....... ?



It's Golden week or something of the sort. In which case, there is no chapter next week.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> proof....... ?



I wasn't clear:

I was talking about the chapter _after_ this one, where we might get to see the results of Madara's spectacular entrance.

I'm pretty sure there is no ch. next week and thus the next spoilers will be around in roughly 2 weeks.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Except eating a piece of paper?



yea he actually showed quite the feat with the bijuudama even if it wasnt his own.
look closely at page 9.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't tell me Kin/Gin's kyuubi chakra is the substitute Madara's talking about?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow so until Naruto can do it on his own, Biju Rasengan is a team jutsu between him and Killer Bee?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> yea he actually showed quite the feat with the bijuudama even if it wasnt his own.
> look closely at page 9.



compressing bee's bijuudama?


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> I wasn't clear:
> 
> I was talking about the chapter _after_ this one, where we might get to see the results of Madara's spectacular entrance.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is no ch. next week and thus the next spoilers will be around in roughly 2 weeks.



LOL ok, I thought you ment this week, NVM


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> yea he actually showed quite the feat with the bijuudama even if it wasnt his own.
> look closely at page 9.



I thought that was his own Bijuu Dama. 
Didn't the Hachibi already fire one off?


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> compressing bee's bijuudama?



exectly.and he cuaght it mid air compressing it which also indicates what he may be doing with his own bijuu dama later on.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not quite getting what's so special about Naruto holding the bijuudama?


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Face said:


> I thought that was his own Bijuu Dama.
> Didn't the Hachibi already fire one off?



Yes, it smashed up against the barrier; Naruto entered Tailed-Beast Mode and pushed up against Bee's Bijuudama. He then proceeded to compress it.



Sorin said:


> I'm not quite getting what's so special about Naruto holding the bijuudama?



He compressed it.


----------



## cdnab (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> exectly.and he cuaght it mid air compressing it which also indicates what he may be doing with his own bijuu dama later on.



Actually, Naruto did create his own beast ball. Read or look at the Chinese version online. It shows Naruto creating his own gigantic beast ball behind Killer Bee. The question is can Naruto launch it and use it as a range attack since the 8 tails stated Naruto left when they were still training.


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2011)

lol, I just realized that Dan is still alive. You can see him in the barrier. I thought he was sealed. 

@Klue: I see.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

cdnab said:


> Actually, Naruto did create his own beast ball. Read or look at the Chinese version online. It shows Naruto creating his own gigantic beast ball behind Killer Bee. The question is can Naruto launch it and use it as a range attack since the 8 tails stated Naruto left when they were still training.



though it seems like it it actually Bee work.bee also tells naruto to direct his own bijuu dama.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

cdnab said:


> Actually, Naruto did create his own beast ball. Read or look at the Chinese version online. It shows Naruto creating his own gigantic beast ball behind Killer Bee. The question is can Naruto launch it and use it as a range attack since the 8 tails stated Naruto left when they were still training.



He didn't create his own.


Bee fired one past Naruto, it collides with the Barrier.
Bee entered version 2 state, Naruto entered Tailed-Beast State.
Both Bee and Naruto jump towards Bee's previously fired Bijuudama.
Naruto rams into it, Bee shoots past it.
The Bijuudama smashes through the Barrier, looking much smaller thereafter.

Besides, Naruto never cleared his training. He is unable to make a Bijuudama.

Bee's Bijuudama shrunk as it tore through the barrier. Naruto might have kept it compressed in the sense that he stopped it from exploding as it tore through, possibly?


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

yea seems like naruto caught the first fired bijuudama and continued with it and  just perhaps compressing it.


----------



## cdnab (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> He didn't create his own.
> 
> 
> Bee fired one past Naruto, it collides with the Barrier.
> ...





vered said:


> yea seems like naruto caught the first fired bijuudama and continued with it and  just perhaps compressing it.



I see it now. It just looked like Naruto created it.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2011)

Just dropped by to say Madara is confirmed god level.
Bye.


----------



## kayanathera (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way im not sure you guys saw what naruto did this chapter.



Yes we saw it-*HE SWALLOWED AGAIN*
What a lewd cunt he is


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

That is Hinata on Choji's fist right? I'm sure its her as the script said her name is on their. Plus 2nd Divisions were sent to help 1st Divisions.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just dropped by to say Madara is confirmed god level.
> Bye.



Clearly Madara's entrance was one of the most badass of all time.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2011)

Predictions as to what will come of Gedo's summoning?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is Hinata on Choji's fist right? I'm sure its her as the script said her name is on their. Plus 2nd Divisions were sent to help 1st Divisions.



No it's her dad and nejis dad is being held in the same hand.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just dropped by to say Madara is confirmed god level.
> Bye.



And some still think Kabuto is FV...
Even though his only notable skill has been trolled to death in this arc


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No it's her dad and nejis dad is being held in the same hand.



I don't see Neji's dad being held.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is Hinata on Choji's fist right? I'm sure its her as the script said her name is on their. Plus 2nd Divisions were sent to help 1st Divisions.



It's Neji's dad, sorry Matrix.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Clearly Madara's entrance was one of the most badass of all time.



I love how he was just standing there when the ninja looked back.  



Raiden said:


> Predictions as to what will come of Gedo's summoning?



Dead ninjas everywhere.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see Neji's dad being held.



then wait for the HQ scan if you can't make a person out in his hand.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Predictions as to what will come of Gedo's summoning?



not much.he will take what he came to take and perhaps we'll see a tease of his powers.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see Neji's dad being held.



Look harder.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 20, 2011)

I just want Madara to kill a hell lot of people from the alliance.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 20, 2011)

Remember how I told you about Tenten using the Banana Fan?  I have a list of people who took the bet and voted against Tenten 

//HbS


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

His entrance has nothing on sage naruto


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara or Tobi using Gedo M before Kabuto using Old Blood. uh oh


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> His entrance has nothing on sage naruto



Lies.  Madara's entrance is superb.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

where is the hyuuga brothers battle? 

and where are itachi and nagato?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 20, 2011)

Obito is causing mass havoc right now


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

ok, madara this is your chance to not suck!!!!!!!!!!


don't fucking ruin it again


----------



## Si Style (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> where is the hyuuga brothers battle?
> 
> and where are itachi and nagato?



Itachi and Nagato will not appear until Sasuke and Naruto do...they are clearly a catalyst for the both of them


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

there is no hyuuga brother battle, is there?


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Si Style said:


> Itachi and Nagato will not appear until Sasuke and Naruto do...they are clearly a catalyst for the both of them


hopefully itachi and nagato fight sasuke and naruto. i am starting to think that they will be off paneled like kakuze.


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

Kitsuchi choking out a Zetsu haha!

Also Mei, Tsunade and Mabui on the same page


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

UCHIHA MADARA, now this is what im talking about. This is narutoo.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Lies.  Madara's entrance is superb.



Yes but compare to naruto's entrance its nothing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> there is no hyuuga brother battle, is there?



It happened off panel.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> there is no hyuuga brother battle, is there?



No it looks like it was off panel seeing as Hiashi is riding Chouji and Chouji is holding Hizashi in his fist


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is Hinata on Choji's fist right? I'm sure its her as the script said her name is on their. Plus 2nd Divisions were sent to help 1st Divisions.



Script also called Black Zetsu "White Zetsu". Ohana made a mistake there, could easily make a mistake again, especially if the panel isn't clear.

Moreover, Kitsuchi's division was told to mobilize to Darui's division, but from what I remember, the whole division wasn't meant to mobilize. We didn't see Hinata, Neji, Shino, Kiba, Hana, Karui, or Kiba and Hana's dogs anywhere, most likely they were left behind with unnamed ninja to fight White Zetsu Clone army. The only people from Kitsuchi's division that was seen and have a name are Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi, there was then a bunch of unnamed ninja with them.

Also, considering Choji probably has Hizashi in his hand and Hiashi was fighting Hizashi, it will make the most sense for it to be Hiashi to be on Choji's fist.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Yes but compare to naruto's entrance its nothing.



I respectfully disagree.  Naruto's entrance was good but Madara's entrance has the OH-SHIT factor going for it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> No it looks like it was off panel seeing as Hiashi is riding Chouji and Chouji is holding Hizashi in his fist



Hiashi is riding Chouji? 
Chouji is holding Hizashi in his fist?


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> No it looks like it was off panel seeing as Hiashi is riding Chouji and Chouji is holding Hizashi in his fist



what?  

you know, you put your faith in kishi only so he could see me cry and eat my tears


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hiashi is riding Chouji?
> Chouji is holding Hizashi in his fist?



Klur you are sick


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Klur you are sick



He said it, not me.


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto shows yet again why no one should stick up for him.


----------



## Fermata (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoiler Thread said:


> Kakuzu : *On the ground, blood everywhere*


HDU Kishi


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Fermata said:


> HDU Kishi



It's not blood, it's his tentacles.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> He said it, not me.



You can't help whats Canon.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Jude, I'll be honest. I like a lot of Naruto's entrances, but he can't always have the best of them. So please put your fanboyism aside for once.

That said, I say Madara's entrance here is every bit as great and grandiose as Sage Naruto's.



Juggernaut1985 said:


> Naruto shows yet again why no one should stick up for him.



And by this, you mean?...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2011)

Well...Kakuzu is an edo now so he can't bleed and that means that what we see as "blood" are his tentacles.

If he manages to set himself free from  Chouji's foot then he may still be able to do something. Until they seal him, he may still fight.

I wonder when the edo kages and the former hosts will come to join the battle...


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Just speaking the truth.

Madara's entrance is cool though


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hiashi is riding Chouji?
> Chouji is holding Hizashi in his fist?



Someone needs a date.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Kakuzu freakin said he wasn't done, and I doubt Kishi would really off-panel an Akatsuki Edo, especially since those Edos were the first Kabuto has shown.

And even if we didn't see much of the fighting, anime filler will surely fulfill your dreams, everyone.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 20, 2011)

Did Naruto use the Bijuu Rasengan? He was holding a black ball, and I don't think that he would catch the Hachibi's bijuu bomb like that.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> It happened off panel.



i am this close to neg you man


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Kabuto most be pretty bored by now.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Did Naruto use the Bijuu Rasengan? He was holding a black ball, and I don't think that he would catch the Hachibi's bijuu bomb like that.



He didn't catch the bijuu bomb.  Instead he seemed to have pushed it, the bomb the Bee fired, against the barrier.


----------



## Ferno (Apr 20, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> No it looks like it was off panel seeing as Hiashi is riding Chouji and Chouji is holding Hizashi in his fist



Hiashi? I swear it's Hinata...


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

lol @ addy. klue is right, hyuugas arent important enough to waste more than 1-2 panels.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kabuto most be pretty bored by now.



Anko clearly killed him. She was pretending to be unconscious. Kabuto was off paneled .

But seriously, I wish Kishi added a few panels of Kabuto reacting to everything, want to know how he feels


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kabuto most be pretty bored by now.



who's kabuto?

is he that dude who swallowed another dude to be a new powerful dude and then killed some filler dudes?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 20, 2011)

I just don't get why Kakuzu is so popular here? What did that guy do that made him so popular? He was an exceptional shinobi sure, but there are dozens of those and as a character he was pretty bland. Yeah, he's in it for the money. How very interesting. He was old, even ancient. Good for him. That's all.

And what did he show that raised so high expectations of his skills? He had tentacles, was tough and he relied on various elemental ninjutsu. But elemental ninjutsu are midlevel skills at best. All the truly greats rely on other skills and not just regular elemental ninjutsu. He showed all of that stuff already when he was alive, there's really nothing new left.

So what is it that you people wanted to see from him that wouldn't be a pointless and redundant waste of panels?


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> lol @ addy. klue is right, hyuugas arent important enough to waste more than 1-2 panels.



i don't give a crap if they were never in the manga at all. i want what i was promised rk


Inferno Style said:


> Hiashi? I swear it's Hinata...



no tits, no hinata


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kabuto most be pretty bored by now.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> But seriously, I wish Kishi added a few panels of Kabuto reacting to everything, want to know how he feels



We'll be seeing at least a panel of Kabuto's reaction to Madara's entrance next chapter, I believe. should also be on the first page for maximum effect.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> who's kabuto?
> 
> is he that dude who swallowed another dude to be a new powerful dude and then killed some filler dudes?


Yeah, the super important guy whose Edo's are being stomped.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Yeah, the super important guy whose Edo's are being stomped.



he's important?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto and Bee used basically a team jutsus since Naruto can't get the ratio of the Biju Rasengan down just yet.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> he's important?



He indeed is.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

There's a chance that once Madara starts his rampage, the Edo's will break free.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> We'll be seeing at least a panel of Kabuto's reaction to Madara's entrance next chapter, I believe. should also be on the first page for maximum effect.



I predict an entire page of Kabuto with his jaw dropped to the ground. Maybe a little piss around him. Shouldn't mess with the big boys .

He still has that coffin though but...with how Edo Tensei has been played out and with Madara being rather awesome, I just can't see it being a big thing any more. Unless Kabuto ends up doing something to make that Edo Tensei much more dangerous. I'd say that's Kabuto's only hope now, if the coffin comes out a dud...he's done. Shame, just when I got interested in him. Oh well, Madara has rosed in my interesting level.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto should drop any minute.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto and Bee used basically a team jutsus since Naruto can't get the ratio of the Biju Rasengan down just yet.


He has more or less mastered the ratio we are not going to see the Bijuu dama before he uses it in a fight
Link removed


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 20, 2011)

Gedo Mazo craps on Edo Tensei. I'm curious as to why Madara felt compelled to join up with Kabuto when he had Gedo Mazo that could suck the soul out of the Edo Tensei that Kabuto showed.


----------



## Puppetry (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *Unless Kabuto ends up doing something to make that Edo Tensei much more dangerous.* I'd say that's Kabuto's only hope now, if the coffin comes out a dud...he's done. Shame, just when I got interested in him. Oh well, Madara has rosed in my interesting level.



That's what Orochimaru chakra was supposed to do. And that didn't go well at all.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

"First we must steal the substitue"

What the hell? Why summon Gedo Mazo then? Just steal substitute while no one paying attention.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

lol Naruto pushed Hachibi's Bijuu dama DBZ style 

aegon-rokudo


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> He indeed is.



why?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> "First we must steal the substitue"
> 
> What the hell? Why summon Gedo Mazo then? Just steal substitute while no one paying attention.



He wants to demoralize the alliance by wiping out 2 whole divisions?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Puppetry said:


> That's what Orochimaru chakra was supposed to do. And that didn't go well at all.



Maybe he has something else special for the other Edo Tensei though, the one he threaten Madara with. Or it may just pose a possible threat to Madara's plans, and if Madara isn't careful his plans may get ruined.

I don't know, I find it more likely for the Edo Tensei to just overpower Kabuto, possibly kill him and go on it's own quest for whatever, apposed to Kabuto himself being much more of a threat any more.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Kabuto has "that jutsu". Don't count him out.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

I just noticed part of Madara's leg and fan is in the bottom panel of page 15.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

That justu is probably going to lead to his own death.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 20, 2011)

But still, i find it very interesting Madara enters the battlefield before even Nagato and Itachi.
Makes me wonder where Nagato and Itachi are really going?
Not Naruto, since Nagato has already faught him, not Sasuke either, since Itachi did the same.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> That justu is probably going to lead to his own death.


yup, and kabuto's chances of becoming a final villain now are higher than ever.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> But still, i find it very interesting Madara enters the battlefield before even Nagato and Itachi.
> Makes me wonder where Nagato and Itachi are really going?
> Not Naruto, since Nagato has already faught him, not Sasuke either, since Itachi did the same.



tsunade and the raikage so they will be troled by their hands


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

It seems like Madara is playing his trump cards b4 Kabuto, where is your final villain now?


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> It seems like Madara is playing his trump cards b4 Kabuto, where is your final villain now?


Kabuto is not final villain either.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> But still, i find it very interesting Madara enters the battlefield before even Nagato and Itachi.
> Makes me wonder where Nagato and Itachi are really going?
> Not Naruto, since Nagato has already faught him, not Sasuke either, since Itachi did the same.



They are for Madara. Madara possesses both the Rinnegan and Sharingan so Itachi and Nagato will fight him to hype Madara.

I think Kabuto will make his move soon and start using the ET to kill Madara's army which will get Madara's attention and once Madara confronts him he brings Nagato and Itachi out. Both Nagato and Itachi will gladly take out Madara for him. Sasuke will eventually show up and kill Kabuto for disgracing his brother in his death.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> They are for Madara. Madara possesses both the Rinnegan and Sharingan so Itachi and Nagato will fight him to hype Madara.


I agree. That would be the perfect opportinuty to reveal their relationship.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> It seems like Madara is playing his trump cards b4 Kabuto, where is your final villain now?


, if you really think that play gedou mazou with 7 bijuus is his trump card, good luck on deceiving yourself


madara is all about the true power of sharingan, the gedou mazou for now is a war weapon that should be used



madara will be playing his trump card when he actually obtain the true power of the sharingan again, then you can say that his time has come






> Madara: "I'll finally start participating in the war as well. First of all, I'll steal away a substitute!"




guess that he will get a body? like nagato used to play with rinnegan?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> They are for Madara. Madara possesses both the Rinnegan and Sharingan so Itachi and Nagato will fight him to hype Madara.
> 
> I think Kabuto will make his move soon and start using the ET to kill Madara's army which will get Madara's attention and once Madara confronts him he brings Nagato and Itachi out. Both Nagato and Itachi will gladly take out Madara for him. Sasuke will eventually show up and kill Kabuto for disgracing his brother in his death.



Not gonna happen bro, even though Kabuto had knowledge on Madara,his legendary EMS,the Rinnegan ,Gedou Mazo....etc he wasnt worried in taking him on with his 6th coffin Edo and his "That jutsu". Sasuke canot beat KAbuto with EMS only, in fact Sasuke is destined to loose to Kabuto later who will fight Naruto, the guy who created the monster that is Kabuto currently. Naruto was Kabuto's inspiration, he is like a twisted version of Naruto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, shit...

....wouldn't it be crazy for Madara and Nagato to fight Madara together??

Oh god...

...that'd be TOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> It seems like Madara is playing his trump cards b4 Kabuto, where is your final villain now?



My final villain is laying back having some fun dealing with Mei and some other ninja, as well as watching Sasuke or whatever White Zetsu is doing now. 

Madara's true trump card is Juubi...just needs to get it. Kabuto just wants to read Rikudo's biography. . Madara has a more dangerous plan, better suited...well until Zetsu reveals his true plans which makes Madara's plan look like shit.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oh, shit...
> 
> ....wouldn't it be crazy for *Madara *and Nagato to fight* Madara *together??
> 
> ...



Yeah, two Madaras at once.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guess that he will get a body? like nagato used to play with rinnegan?



This is kinda interesting


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oh, shit...
> 
> ....wouldn't it be crazy for Itachi and Nagato to fight Madara together??
> 
> ...



thats is still my main prediction for the 2 of them.they need to face him.nagato especially with some mysterious ties with madara  and the whole rinnegan mystery between them.
both of them fighting madara in an epic fight would certainly meet my expectations.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

Its more like Madara showing a tease of his powers and said he is looking for someone to hook up to the Demon Statue and I think thats why he was entering the battlefield.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

So by substitute he means synching someone with Gedo Mazo?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not gonna happen bro, even though Kabuto had knowledge on Madara,his legendary EMS,the Rinnegan ,Gedou Mazo....etc he wasnt worried in taking him on with his 6th coffin Edo and his "That jutsu". Sasuke canot beat KAbuto with EMS only, in fact Sasuke is destined to loose to Kabuto later who will fight Naruto, the guy who created the monster that is Kabuto currently. Naruto was Kabuto's inspiration, he is like a twisted version of Naruto.



You are overhyping this 6th coffing. For all we know Sasuke will whipe the floor with Kabuto and whoever is in there soon. Naruto and Sasuke are on their journey to surpass everything. 

Plus you think Madara hasn't come up with a back up plan for that coffin already?


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> So by substitute he means synching someone with Gedo Mazo?



we dont know.it can mean anything:a body for him to use,the treasures,the fake jins,shoten clone jutsu.....


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> You are overhyping this 6th coffing. For all we know Sasuke will whipe the floor with Kabuto and whoever is in there soon. Naruto and Sasuke are on their journey to surpass everything.
> 
> Plus you think Madara hasn't come up with a back up plan for that coffin already?



Madara who is arguably stronger then Sasuke since he has both Senju and Uchiha powers considered the 6th coffin guy a threat. Not only that but Kabuto is confident that he can take on a Rinnegan user even though he knows that the Rinnegan is the strongest dojutsu, he isnt worried of facing the sharingan. Sasuke is weaker then Kabuto with EMS only but if they were to fight that would probably happen after Sasuke gets converted by Naruto and he will get his ass kicked because he will get overconfident and rely on his EMS which will be his biggest mistake since Kabuto already has a counter for that.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its more like Madara showing a tease of his powers and said he is looking for someone to hook up to the Demon Statue and I think thats why he was entering the battlefield.



I can see it now.

Chapter 537: Negotiations.

Madara: Hey you Ninja over there. :33

Ninja: AHHHHHHHHH!!!!! *Runs away*

Madara: Well that was rude...oh hey you over there! :33

Other Ninja: AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! *Runs away*

Madara: What the fuck! I just want to hook someone up to my statue and use you for my quest for world domination. 

Bunch of Ninja: ...AHHHHHHHHHH!!! *Runs away*

Madara: Oh fuck this shit! *Starts throwing people at Gedo Mazo to see who it chooses* 

15 pages later of failed attempts.

*Bunch of dead ninja on the ground*

Madara: Fuck, you're too picky Gedo Mazo. 

Gedo Mazo: GUAUKGFAIEFA!!!!!! 

Madara: Don't take that ton with me! 

Gedo Mazo: Sokdfjaerrg 

Do it Kishi


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 20, 2011)

The substitute is obviously Samehada.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> The substitute is obviously Samehada.



You could be on to something there....


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Madara who is arguably stronger then Sasuke since he has both Senju and Uchiha powers considered the 6th coffin guy a threat. Not only that but Kabuto is confident that he can take on a Rinnegan user even though he knows that the Rinnegan is the strongest dojutsu, he isnt worried of facing the sharingan. Sasuke is weaker then Kabuto with EMS only but if they were to fight that would probably happen after Sasuke gets converted by Naruto and he will get his ass kicked because he will get overconfident and rely on his EMS which will be his biggest mistake since Kabuto already has a counter for that.



wtf? Oro wasnt afraid to go up against itachi's sharingan after he got beat, yet he got murked AGAIN. Just cuz they think they got everything under control dont mean anything, cuz uchiha always pop up with another hidden ability

snake ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cant fuck w/ uchiha. Its been proven time and time again.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Madara who is arguably stronger then Sasuke since he has both Senju and Uchiha powers considered the 6th coffin guy a threat. Not only that but Kabuto is confident that he can take on a Rinnegan user even though he knows that the Rinnegan is the strongest dojutsu, he isnt worried of facing the sharingan. Sasuke is weaker then Kabuto with EMS only but if they were to fight that would probably happen after Sasuke gets converted by Naruto and he will get his ass kicked because he will get overconfident and rely on his EMS which will be his biggest mistake since Kabuto already has a counter for that.



And how exactly do you know this? We have yet to see Sasuke use EMS.

Not to mention Madara hasn't shown what he can do with the Rinnegan.

Kabuto is fodder and so are Itachi,Nagato and that coffin. They will be used to hype the Uchiha name.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Madara who is arguably stronger then Sasuke since he has both Senju and Uchiha powers considered the 6th coffin guy a threat. Not only that but Kabuto is confident that he can take on a Rinnegan user even though he knows that the Rinnegan is the strongest dojutsu, he isnt worried of facing the sharingan. Sasuke is weaker then Kabuto with EMS only but if they were to fight that would probably happen after Sasuke gets converted by Naruto and he will get his ass kicked because he will get overconfident and rely on his EMS which will be his biggest mistake since Kabuto already has a counter for that.



This!

Sasuke cannot be stronger than Madara with just EMS alone. I mean come on, Madara has the Rinnegan, Senju blood combined with his Uchiha powers that would make him stronger than Sasuke and Kabuto's Intelligence, Kakashi-level skills and Orochimaru's DNA are really overhyped.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn this chapter sounds too good to be true, Madara summoning the Gedo Mazou on the battlefield. Never expected that in a million years...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> And how exactly do you know this? We have yet to see Sasuke use EMS.
> 
> Not to mention Madara hasn't shown what he can do with the Rinnegan.
> 
> Kabuto is fodder and so are Itachi,Nagato and that coffin. They will be used to hype the Uchiha name.



No, unlike Orochimaru Kabuto came prepared, he canot be surprissed by any sharingan ability if he already can beat a Rinnegan user. Sasuke will loose if he has to fight Kabuto with EMS only and it will be a similar situation like when Sasuke fought Gaara back in part1 and got saved by Naruto in the last moment.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Madara who is arguably stronger then Sasuke since he has both Senju and Uchiha powers considered the 6th coffin guy a threat. Not only that but *Kabuto is confident that he can take on a Rinnegan user* even though he knows that the Rinnegan is the strongest dojutsu, he isnt worried of facing the sharingan. Sasuke is weaker then Kabuto with EMS only but if they were to fight that would probably happen after Sasuke gets converted by Naruto and he will get his ass kicked because he will get overconfident and rely on his EMS which will be his biggest mistake since Kabuto already has a counter for that.



That will probably be his downfall.

Madara has back-up plans for his back-up plans.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> Chapter 537: Negotiations.
> 
> ...


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

not that it needs mentioning but we saw some tree/earth based powers of white zetsu which solidify that indeed one half is made of hashirama cells.


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> So by substitute he means synching someone with Gedo Mazo?



I guess he wants to Edo Tensei someone...


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> Chapter 537: Negotiations.
> 
> ...



I would Enjoy this Chapter to it fullest If Kishi made this


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No, unlike Orochimaru Kabuto came prepared, he canot be surprissed by any sharingan ability if he already can beat a Rinnegan user. Sasuke will loose if he has to fight Kabuto with EMS only and it will be a similar situation like when Sasuke fought Gaara back in part1 and got saved by Naruto in the last moment.



There is no proof he can beat a Rinnegan user Kabuto thinks he can there is a big difference like his master he shares the same critical personality flaw over confidence in his abilities It's likely a similar situation will happen to Kabuto as did Oro against Itachi


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> No, unlike Orochimaru Kabuto came prepared, he canot be surprissed by any sharingan ability if he already can beat a Rinnegan user. Sasuke will loose if he has to fight Kabuto with EMS only and it will be a similar situation like when Sasuke fought Gaara back in part1 and got saved by Naruto in the last moment.



Are we reading the same manga? Because I'm pretty sure Uchihas are known for being fierce in battle and is some cases feared. Kabuto will get owned just like his master got owned. Sasuke is called a genius for a reason. Kabuto came prepared to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

> I guess he wants to Edo Tensei someone...
> Today 04:47 PM


what? Edo Tensei someone, who?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> Chapter 537: Negotiations.
> 
> ...


Win chapter.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

By the way, why is Gedo Mazo glowing? I dont get it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 20, 2011)

vered said:


> not that it needs mentioning but we saw some tree/earth based powers of white zetsu which solidify that indeed one half is made of hashirama cells.



I took it more as Black Zetsu using his White goo to communicate with White Zetsu. Not sure how Hashirama's cells connect with that. 



Deus ex said:


> By the way, why is Gedo Mazo glowing? I dont get it.



Probably just something to make it stand out more, makes it looks better overall I'd say too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> It seems like Madara is playing his trump cards b4 Kabuto, where is your final villain now?



It was stated that Madara isn't even near completion yet, therefore this is not his trump card.

Hell, it looks like he's just running an errand.


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> what? Edo Tensei someone, who?



I don't know. But to Edo Tensei someone a living sacrifice is required.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Are we reading the same manga? Because I'm pretty sure Uchihas are known for being fierce in battle and is some cases feared. Kabuto will get owned just like his master got owned. Sasuke is called a genius for a reason. Kabuto came prepared to get his ass kicked.



Sasuke's genius = sharingan. Kabuto already has knowledge on the Senju and Uchiha powers so its clear as day neither Senju or Uchiha based power will defeat Kabuto. Naruto is the one destined to defeat Kabuto and i can only see Kabuto going down to some Uzumaki Sealing jutsu.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

People still expect Kabuto or Sasuke to be the FV?   I could understand if you said the juubi would be the one over tobi, but come on.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> People still expect Kabuto or Sasuke to be the FV?   I could understand if you said the juubi would be the one over tobi, but come on.



Actualy Kabutos goal is much more complexed and villain like then to revive some mindless beast. Kabuto wants to atain RS's special spiritual state that alowed him to discover ninjutsu, this state will probably make Kabuto into a god far beyond even the Juubi in terms of hax.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

good chapter wonder what madara is looking for and it is awesome to see naruto and bee working together. also i think it is obvious madara is the FV since he has been establish as the opposite of naruto. naruto is the light and madara the darkness. plus kabuto said it would be bad for him to take on the rinnegan at this point.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

let me see Tobi's goals involve something global while those of Kabuto involves personal revenge and the power to learn all jutsu.    I dislike tobi's character and prefer Kabuto overall, but come on, this shouldn't even be a debate.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 20, 2011)

Honestly though...Kabuto FV over Madara?  Isn't this the same guy who's basically manipulating both MC's for his own lulz?

Either way boss chapter is boss.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Their both just awful.

We need better villains.


----------



## smash (Apr 20, 2011)

Kabuto will die this arc. I don't even know why people honestly think he will even last past this arc let alone be the final villain.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm still holding hope for an RS appearance to take over and show up. 


Anyways hope Naruto gets a fight soon.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> let me see Tobi's goals involve something global while those of Kabuto involves personal revenge and the power to learn all jutsu.    I dislike tobi's character and prefer Kabuto overall, but come on, this shouldn't even be a debate.



Not just to learn all jutsus but to understand the original source of the art of ninjutsu,or spirit of ninshuu as Kabuto said . Rokudou was the first person who discovered how chakra works somehow and Kabuto wants to atain the same spiritual god like state as Rikudou and become a perfect god like being. The Juubi altough having lots of raw power was no match for Rikudou.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not just to learn all jutsus but to understand the original source of the art of ninjutsu,or spirit of ninshuu as Kabuto said . *Rokudou *was the first person who discovered how chakra works somehow and Kabuto wants to atain the same spiritual god like state as Rikudou and become a perfect god like being. The Juubi altough having lots of raw power was no match for Rikudou.





Oh really now?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Sasuke's genius = sharingan. Kabuto already has knowledge on the Senju and Uchiha powers so its clear as day neither Senju or Uchiha based power will defeat Kabuto. Naruto is the one destined to defeat Kabuto and i can only see Kabuto going down to some Uzumaki Sealing jutsu.



He has knowledge but he doesn't have experience against it. In fact we don't know what Sasuke is going to bring out with Eternal MS. It doesn't matter how much data you collect you never know what to expect when you are facing a MS user like Sasuke or in Madara's case a Sharingan and Rinnegan user. He can pull out all the jutsus, coffins and data out of his ass and he will still lose.

Example? Look at Danzo. He had Senju and Uchiha's power but in the end Sasuke simply owned him. Danzo had data on Sasuke plus he had some of Sasuke's abilities, Izanagi and Shodaime's cells but he still got owned.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

daruis group actually thought they had won the battle until madara came out in an awesome way. would be nice if madara takes out someone like Darui, Choza, or Kitsuchi. i do think he will release dan and gold and silver bros.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Oh really now?



rokudou mokurou is awesome
he combines several concepts(6 realms/states) with awesome attitude.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 20, 2011)

This is a bit of a stretch, but what if the "substitute"  is the Kin and Gin brothers.   Madara said he used a lot of Bijuu chakra to make the white zetsu army.  So, to make up for that he may plan to steal the Rikudou' Sennin's treasures to get his hands on Kin and Gin to replenish the Bijuu chakra he used for the White Zetsu army.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 20, 2011)

Is this bitch coming out soon or what?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

wonder if tenten is done for a while she looks like she is dieing after using the fan. i guess it was to much for her maybe madara will get all the items. also i wonder who naruto and bee will fight will they go straight to the beach after naruto senses the Gedō Mazō.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> People still expect Kabuto or Sasuke to be the FV?   I could understand if you said the juubi would be the one over tobi, but come on.



Sasuke is.

1. His fight with naruto will be at the end-kishi
2. Madara is the creator of darkness=Sasuke


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> He has knowledge but he doesn't have experience against it. In fact we don't know what Sasuke is going to bring out with Eternal MS. It doesn't matter how much data you collect you never know what to expect when you are facing a MS user like Sasuke or in Madara's case a Sharingan and Rinnegan user. He can pull out all the jutsus, coffins and data out of his ass and he will still lose.
> 
> Example? Look at Danzo. He had Senju and Uchiha's power but in the end Sasuke simply owned him. Danzo had data on Sasuke plus he had some of Sasuke's abilities, Izanagi and Shodaime's cells but he still got owned.



Bad example Kabuto is million times stronger then Danzou with only Edo Tensei,let alone his other jutsus  Seriously if someone like Madara who is stronger then Sasuke doesent want to fuck with Kabuto then Sasuke wouldnt stand a ghost of a chance. And i stand by my statement that Senju and Uchiha powers wont be enough to take out Kabuto.
Naruto is the person who inspired Kabuto to become the monster he is now and its only logicall that Naruto will be the one to defeat him.
As for Madara, that guy isnt even a villain. His goal is to bring world peace through Genjutsu, can you get any more fail than that  Madara has failed to many times in the past to be taken seriosly anymore.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Is this bitch coming out soon or what?



I'm asking myself the same question.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

People are in denial, soon sasuke will do what he did to orochimaru and then people will say kishi is trolling


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Is this bitch coming out soon or what?



The chapter was released hours ago; can't read Chinese?


----------



## riyuhou (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Sasuke's genius = sharingan. Kabuto already has knowledge on the Senju and Uchiha powers so its clear as day neither Senju or Uchiha based power will defeat Kabuto. Naruto is the one destined to defeat Kabuto and i can only see Kabuto going down to some Uzumaki Sealing jutsu.



First saying Sasuke's genius = Sharingan is as stupid as saying Naruto's genius is huge chakra pool.

So I will assume you wanting to say Sasuke's main card/more dangerous weapons is Sharingan based.

True, but since when Kabuto knows about Uchiwa powers ? Ok, he knows about Sharingan...we could argue he know about MS, but MSE ? 

Itachi said it's a completely different doujutsu, Zetsu said it too. I don't see how on earth Kabuto could know about MSE's power. Not even talking about what Sasuke will create with his MSE.

Finally, Kabuto's main weakness are genjutsu and sealing justu...both are granted by MS and MSE power...so I don't see Kabuto as a threat for Sasuke.

The only reason I can see Naruto dealng with him, is that it would theorically be way too easy for an Uchiwa equiped with MSE to beat Kabuto, when Naruto would have a harder match up (more interesting).

And I'm not even begining with the "as much as kabuto knows Uchiwa, sasuke perfectly know all of Orochimaru's Jutsu...edo tensei include"


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Is this bitch coming out soon or what?



Even claymore came out before it trollface.jpg


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> People are in denial, soon sasuke will do what he did to orochimaru and then people will say kishi is trolling



Kishi has said lots of stuff b4 in the past that arent true, Sasuke and Naruto will fight at some point and Sasuke will get converted. If Sasuke is FV he will get bruttaly killed of and Kishi wont allow that simply because this is a manga for 13year olds in general and it must have a happy ending.
Madara doesent seem like FV either because he isnt even a villain, his motives are still good. There is a difference between realy evil and butthurt/aka uchiha-like.



riyuhou said:


> First saying Sasuke's genius = Sharingan is as stupid as saying Naruto's genius is huge chakra pool.
> 
> So I will assume you wanting to say Sasuke's main card/more dangerous weapons is Sharingan based.
> 
> ...




lol EMS isnt even on the level of the Rinnegan and Kabuto was confident he can take on Madara. Even Kabuto's minions are enough to destroy Sasuke, hell Itachi and Nagato would wreck Sasuke's shit since Itachi alone is stronger then MS Sasuke. Plus Kabuto has "That jutsu" which is even more hax then Edo Tensei.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara is such a badass


----------



## Puppetry (Apr 20, 2011)

For once, there actually was a cliffhanger right before an extended break.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

They put claymore before naruto? What ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Madara doesent seem like FV either because he isnt even a villain, his motives are still good. There is a difference between realy evil and butthurt/aka uchiha-like.



Madara's not a villain? 

That's a new one. 

He's done more damage than any other character in the series ten times over and wants complete and utter world domination. "Peace" or not as an excuse, there is no such thing as a good motive when it comes to what he's claiming he wants. But you know that.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> They put claymore before naruto? What ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Which means HisshouBuraiKen has yet to provide his translation.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Which means HisshouBuraiKen has yet to provide his translation.



thats another 3-4 hrs.... I'm anxious because they showing madara get rdy for some ass raping


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> They put claymore before naruto? What ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



t-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't call the people who provide you with free manga ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's not nice


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol EMS isnt even on the level of the Rinnegan and Kabuto was confident he can take on Madara. Even Kabuto's minions are enough to destroy Sasuke, hell Itachi and Nagato would wreck Sasuke's shit since Itachi alone is stronger then MS Sasuke. Plus Kabuto has "That jutsu" which is even more hax then Edo Tensei.



Sasuke will surpass Itachi once he takes his bandages off. Is a given.

And again you come up with "That Jutsu" which we have no clue what it is. For all we know Kabuto could use it and Sasuke could appear behind him and cut his head off. 

Nagato could be argued but still I'm sure Sasuke will triumph in the end.


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

awesome.very nice


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 20, 2011)

The best is saved for last, that's why Naruto is coming out last. You guys are all slow.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> t-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't call the people who provide you with free manga ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's not nice



They're being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at this point, admit it lol. Since when do they show claymore before naruto? Never. But they know fans just cant wait to see it, so they make us wait a bit longer so we can add more views to their page by hitting f5 every now and then.

And dog I get pussy lol, im far from one.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 20, 2011)

> They're being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at this point, admit it lol. Since when do they  show claymore before naruto? Never. But they know fans just cant wait to  see it, so they make us wait a bit longer so we can add more views to  their page by hitting f5 every now and then.
> 
> And dog I get pussy lol, im far from one.


You must be stupid. Claymore and Naruto have different translators. Thats why Claymore came out first. Naruto T/L is probably busy while the Claymore T/L wasn't.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> They're being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at this point, admit it lol. Since when do they show claymore before naruto? Never. But they know fans just cant wait to see it, so they make us wait a bit longer so we can add more views to their page by hitting f5 every now and then.
> 
> And dog I get pussy lol, im far from one.



if i remember correctly the translator works late or something. their was a tweet about it at MS a while back. before MS we got the chapter of fridays so we should be happy they do early release.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

I still wonder what Madara is using all those Sharingans for, since that has yet to be revealed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> They're being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at this point, admit it lol. Since when do they show claymore before naruto? Never. But they know fans just cant wait to see it, *so they make us wait a bit longer so we can add more views to their page by hitting f5 every now and then.*
> 
> And dog I get pussy lol, im far from one.



This is like the most retarded statement I laugh at MS facebook all the time.

I know half the staff(which I proved more than once here) and I know for a fact that hey never hold back manga on purpose, just because you are acting like a child and wanting stuff from them that they obviously can't provide you with at the moment doesn't give you the right to call people who sacrifice their free time and their own money to bring you manga ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



@Sky

The man likes stockpiling good eyes


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> You must be stupid. Claymore and Naruto have different translators. Thats why Claymore came out first. Naruto T/L is probably busy while the Claymore T/L wasn't.



No I'm not stupid. But claymore never comes out first, its only logical im gona be surprised if claymore beats naruto.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 20, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> You must be stupid. Claymore and Naruto have different translators. Thats why Claymore came out first. Naruto T/L is probably busy while the Claymore T/L wasn't.



What other manga does the T/L of Naruto does?

Or you meant busy with their own things?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 20, 2011)

> Finally, Kabuto's main weakness are genjutsu and sealing justu...both are granted by MS and MSE power...so I don't see Kabuto as a threat for Sasuke.



Kabuto's *weakness* is genjutsu and sealing genjutsu?I know that it was stated that those are the only ways to defeat his jutsu but it was never stated that they are his *weaknesses*.

Secondly if Kabuto was truly vulnerable against genjutsu then why in the blue hell when faced with the best genjutsu user (Tobi) Kabuto was only concerned about his rinnegan and didn't even mention the shenanigan 



> Itachi said it's a completely different doujutsu, Zetsu said it too. I don't see how on earth Kabuto could know about MSE's power. Not even talking about what Sasuke will create with his MSE.



How does Kabuto know about whoever is in the 6th coffin? If he has some deep dark secret on Tobi which no one knows about besides the two of them, him knowing about EMS is not that far fetched.



> And I'm not even begining with the "as much as kabuto knows Uchiwa, sasuke perfectly know all of Orochimaru's Jutsu"



I doubt Sascake knows about "that jutsu" and even if he knows about Edo Tensei, that ain't gonna help him much against great number of them.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 20, 2011)

> No I'm not stupid. But claymore never comes out first, its only logical im gona be surprised if claymore beats naruto.


But you are if you don't realize by now that most of these manga have different translators. All you have to do is read the credits on them lol. It isn't logical, it's ignorant. They have different translators, what about that is so hard to grasp?



> What other manga does the T/L of Naruto does?
> 
> Or you meant busy with his own things?


I meant busy with other things. I read 5 different manga on MS and I only see Hisshouburaiken translating Naruto among those 5.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @Sky
> 
> The man likes stockpiling good eyes


But they have to have a use, they can't just be sitting there for no reason, you know?


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

@Seraphiel you should tell the MS group just to make a disclaimer page before each Naruto issue (like the page with the credits) explaining that everybody has lives and cant be expected to drop these things like clockwork as if it was their day-job. Maybe then people would stop bitching every week lol.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> This is like the most retarded statement I laugh at MS facebook all the time.
> 
> I know half the staff(which I proved more than once here) and I know for a fact that hey never hold back manga on purpose, just because you are acting like a child and wanting stuff from them that they obviously can't provide you with at the moment doesn't give you the right to call people who sacrifice their free time and their own money to bring you manga ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Oh I'm sorry I hurt your feeling sweetheart. Maybe you right though, I am acting childish, but thats because this is one of the rare times I get riled up about a chapter.


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

Why so emotional T-Bag? You bitch lol.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 20, 2011)

Link removed
Claymore translator = Gernot.

Link removed
Naruto translator = Hissho.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 20, 2011)

I was gonna come in and rage, but luckily I read Louis-954's post of wisdom first.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

jso said:


> Why so emotional T-Bag? You bitch lol.


T-Pain/T-Bag. 

I sense a connection.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2011)

jso said:


> @Seraphiel you should tell the MS group just to make a disclaimer page before each Naruto issue (like the page with the credits) explaining that everybody has lives and cant be expected to drop these things like clockwork as if it was their day-job. Maybe then people would stop bitching every week lol.



Why, they are not obligated to do so, if people can't take it oh well. They could care less.


Also hate is fuel  So everyone can hate on them.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 20, 2011)

jso said:


> Why so emotional T-Bag? You bitch lol.



hop-off MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYy nvm lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2011)

>implying that madara's first move is his trump card
>implying that kabuto is the final villain


lol library


----------



## Dboy2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well.....It sounds like Ten-Ten used that fan repeatedly..... More ammo for Team Ten-Ten?


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Well.....It sounds like Ten-Ten used that fan repeatedly..... More ammo for Team Ten-Ten?



Nah, it's a sad day to be a Tenten fan. I predict the next few days/ weeks will be difficult for us in telegrams.

I'm this close to changing my sig to 'watch out, Tenten!'

LOL

Ah well it's Kishi's story


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> >implying that madara's first move is his trump card
> >implying that kabuto is the final villain
> 
> 
> lol library



actually him using it right now is just more exciting since it means we will see  new great things from him later on.
he is using right off the bat at the start what was considered as Nagatos greatest power/summon.
i really cant wait to see him in action,even with just a teaser.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

How Madara able summon Gedo? Doesn't he have to sync with it, This chapter looks epic though.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> >implying that madara's first move is his trump card
> >implying that kabuto is the final villain
> 
> 
> lol library



Who said that?

Sasuke=FV


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sasuke=FV


He'd be a horrible one.

Madara will be the final villain.


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> How Madara able summon Gedo? Doesn't he have to sync with it, This chapter looks epic though.


Nagato didnt sync to it until after he summoned it. Also Madara summoned the kyuubi without a blood contract so he's special as it is lol.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He'd be a horrible one.
> 
> Madara will be the final villain.



King Sasuke is the younger generation, he is not here yet which represents him is indeed the FV, and FV usually show up the last. 

Madara = Stark 
Kabuto = Halibel 
Sasuke = Aizen


----------



## Dboy2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Nah, it's a sad day to be a Tenten fan. I predict the next few days/ weeks will be difficult for us in telegrams.
> 
> I'm this close to changing my sig to 'watch out, Tenten!'
> 
> ...



Hey at least she used the fan!!



Off-panel.


Almost killed herself....


Only comes on-panel to be healed and told to stop being useful......



Nevermind. It is a sad day for Team Ten-Ten...

It's kinda funny though


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

jso said:


> Nagato didnt sync to it until after he summoned it. Also Madara summoned the kyuubi without a blood contract so he's special as it is lol.



Gedo automatically syncs with it's summoner upon summoning like with Nagato........... Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> King Sasuke is the younger generation, he is not here yet which represents him is indeed the FV, and FV usually show up the last.
> 
> Madara = Stark
> Kabuto = Halibel
> Sasuke = Aizen


No one likes you, 24.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 20, 2011)

Did B use Bijuu Blast in V2 form?


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> Gedo automatically syncs with it's summoner upon summoning like with Nagato........... Don't quote me on that though.



Didn't all the Akatsuki members sync with Gedo?

I remember Zetsu asking Madara if he was going to sync Sasuke to it aswell but said it was too early or something, could be mistaken though.


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

^We've only seen it (presumably) sync once. But here's a thought: what if it syncs with the rinnegan itself, and not the person? Then Madara wouldnt need to sync to it.

edit: to SuperZeke


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 20, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> King Sasuke is the younger generation, he is not here yet which represents him is indeed the FV, and FV usually show up the last.
> 
> Madara = Stark
> Kabuto = Halibel
> Sasuke = Aizen





I cannot imagine a worse thing for this manga.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 20, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I cannot imagine a worse thing for this manga.



So true


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No one likes you, 24.



LOL.........


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Hey at least she used the fan!!
> 
> Off-panel.
> 
> ...



  

Well now I'm wondering what was Kishi's point in showing us all these random panels of Tenten then. And the Bashosen. But I shall stop hoping so that I won't be disappointed again!


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

" Nagato summons a giant statue that releases multiple chakra rods from its abdomen that pierce Nagato's back. When the rods are in place, Nagato uses the statue to spew a dragon-like creature from its mouth, "

" As Nagato is now dead, Madara Uchiha claimed that they needed a new pawn to synchronize with the Demonic Statue of the Outer Path, which he intends to have Sasuke Uchiha for, but doesn't plan to do so yet, as Sasuke is proving difficult to manipulate. "
-Wiki

Im confused.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Did B use Bijuu Blast in V2 form?



That shouldn't be too surprising


----------



## Puppetry (Apr 20, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> " Nagato summons a giant statue that releases multiple chakra rods from its abdomen that pierce Nagato's back. When the rods are in place, Nagato uses the statue to spew a dragon-like creature from its mouth, "
> 
> " As Nagato is now dead, Madara Uchiha claimed that they needed a new pawn to synchronize with the Demonic Statue of the Outer Path, which he intends to have Sasuke Uchiha for, but doesn't plan to do so yet, as Sasuke is proving difficult to manipulate. "
> -Wiki
> ...



Kishi could be implying that Madara's ability with the Rinnegan surpasses Nagato's. But I hope not.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully, Madara's face will be revealed in the coming showdown with Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder why people say "synchronize" with Gedou Mazou when Madara used the English word "link".  

Like others have noted, he might need a "substitute" to link with Gedou Mazou in order to use some of its abilities.  Or, he knows how to avoid the black rods thing.  One interesting thing is that one can see black rods still connected to the statue's abdomen before the summoning, but they can't be seen in the big double spread.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man this chapter looks so epic, and madara is the final villain but sasuke's battle with naruto will be the main battle and practically the end of the manga


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 20, 2011)

Puppetry said:


> Kishi could be implying that Madara's ability with the Rinnegan surpasses Nagato's. But I hope not.



If not whit this, he will imply - if not outright say it - with something else. Madara is, after all, still alive.


A for the statue... If the rods were meant to control it, not for syncing itself,  it could be that he wanted to sync Sasuke so he would have hands free while the thing's on a killing spree. 

He could still be after that. Just because the thing appeared, it doesn't matter it will stay until it's destroyed.


----------



## ghent (Apr 20, 2011)

I doubt he will need to have the rods embedded in him.  I suspect that the only reason the statue did that when Nagato summoned it was because it had no chakra.  Now its been fed all these tailed beasts.  It has enough chakra to act without having to drain the user.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

Well atleast Madara will start to equal things out abit by trolling half the alliance with Gedo


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would had preferred Kabuto to be the FV but unless he can pull a Bakura I don't see that being likely. However, I don't really see Madara as the FV either. I always get the pseudo-FV vibe from him. He's like the second to last boss in a jrpg. I really can't see Sasuke as the FV. The only way it would work if he becomes all nihilistic and transfer his hatred towards the world. He wouldn't want "peace" or world domination like Pain and Madara. 

The Juubi, on the other hand, is who I see as the FV. That thing will obviously get to raise some hell before falling to a KB feint + rasengan combo.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

ghent said:


> I doubt he will need to have the rods embedded in him.  I suspect that the only reason the statue did that when Nagato summoned it was because it had no chakra.  Now its been fed all these tailed beasts.  It has enough chakra to act without having to drain the user.



OHH? could be.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 20, 2011)

Really, why would Madara give Gedo Mazo to Sasuke?
It doesn't make sense, it's too powerful to give it away.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if Madara will attempt to use the 9 spirit dragons to soul steal the alliance. Kishi has to have some way to make sure only Naruto and or  Bee solo/teamup on Madara.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder what is Kabuto up to?What's his reaction?Kishi sure picked up the right time to lay such a cliffhanger on us.




Klue said:


> He compressed it.



Yeah but we already knew that Naruto could manipulate rasengan into different sizes and the bijuudama for naruto is just another rasengan.
Sorry for the late response.


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 20, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Really, why would Madara give Gedo Mazo to Sasuke?
> It doesn't make sense, it's too powerful to give it away.



Maybe someone needs to control it with the rods for it to be complete and it cripples that person. Since Madara doesn't want to do it, Sasuke might be the only ally he has left that is strong enough to control it?


----------



## Sorin (Apr 20, 2011)

> "madara goes to the front....!! what is hes object?"



Gotta love previews...This is up there with "is Naruto gonna survive" (or something like that) when Madara kidnapped him from Kushina and Minato.


----------



## Karman (Apr 20, 2011)

"There are times like these when a younger generation steps up and overcomes the legends of the past. It is then that new legends are born".

Don't argue with Shikaku. Madara controlled the nine-tails with his hatred. Sasuke will dominate the mind of the ten tails with an all consuming hatred and nihilistic world view. Sasuke will want to see the whole world burn. Like Madara before him, Sasuke won't want to contain the power of the beast he dominates because of a twisted sense of purity of essence and form. Naruto will have to fight VotE all over again, against a power greater than the 9-tails and EMS. He'll fight the RinneSharingan and the 10 tails simultaneously and write a legend surpassing rikkudou and hashirama both.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara will solo the Alliance. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 20, 2011)

I sense a huge troll next chapter, the Gedo Mazo gets stopped in it's tracks by the shadow bind technique


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 20, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I sense a huge troll next chapter, the Gedo Mazo gets stopped in it's tracks by the shadow bind technique



I'm trying to think of what summons we might see to try and fight it, (Depending if it's Naruto or someone else, would love to see a new summon tbh.)


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 20, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Did B use Bijuu Blast in V2 form?



Nope, he did it in Full Hachibi form.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 20, 2011)

Would this chapter make Madara the best at summons? First the Kyuubi and then the Gedo. 2 very strong summons. I may be wrong though...


----------



## hellohi (Apr 20, 2011)

The substitute is probably Yamato or the fake Hashirama, since he used the word substitute I'm guessing it will be the fake Hashirama.

If he planned to use Gedo Mazou before he obtained Yamato(which is likely), he must have had someone that could already utilize Gedo Mazou...the fake Hashirama


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 20, 2011)

> I sense a huge troll next chapter, the Gedo Mazo gets stopped in it's tracks by the shadow bind technique


Even if it got trolled like that that wouldn't stop it from opening it's mouth and releasing the soul sucking dragon of death and doom. I highly doubt such a technique could bind it anyway, and if it did it surely wouldn't be for long.


----------



## jso (Apr 20, 2011)

But then why would he need to steal it?

Anyone else find it sort of strange how Madara was just sat waiting, staring at the Gedo statue?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

*Kagemane/KageNui + Shintenshin > Gedo Mazo* if kishi plans to troll us more.. troll us like how he trolled Kakuzu and tenten,
even us Shika and Ino fan can't take it..


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> *Kagemane/KageNui + Shintenshin > Gedo Mazo* if kishi plans to troll us more.. troll us like how he trolled Kakuzu and tenten,
> even us Shika and Ino fan can't take it..



how was ten ten trolled we already knew she had a low chakra kishi gave her a 2 in the databook.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2011)

Can we have dragons next chapter?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> how was ten ten trolled we already knew she had a low chakra kishi gave her a 2 in the databook.



the point is Kishi could have just showed us that she used it on those other black creatures.. a panel or two and not off-panel..
those team 10 chapters promised redemption for the other rookies..
or that's what they think..


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> how was ten ten trolled we already knew she had a low chakra kishi gave her a 2 in the databook.



I think MEI means how kishi teased us with all the random panels with Tenten, making us anticipate for some Tenten battle on panel and yet did this to her in one panel. I'm just thinking that somehow within the past few weeks, kishi changed his plans for her.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> the point is Kishi could have just showed us that she used it on those other black creatures.. a panel or two and not off-panel..
> those team 10 chapters promised redemption for the other rookies..
> or that's what they think..



she probably only used it once. and the other masks were defeated by darui and the others


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

And let the bashing begin!!!! LOL


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 20, 2011)

It seems to be that both Zetsu and Madara are sensor ninja in their own right. Zetsu was able to sense Naruto and Killer Bee's chakra as they left the training room (subsequently relaying this information to Madara, which made him aware of the fact), but it's still a mystery how he was able to locate Sasuke on his way to Konoha, Naruto in the hotel room he was sleeping in, and Minato after he had teleported to the outskirts of Konoha during the Nine-Tails' attack.

I doubt Zetsu was there for all three situations, but he did state he was "the land itself," so it could be that his presence is inherently among trees, grass, etc. But even that's uncertain, as Madara tells Sasuke it is within his powers to locate the people he wishes to. An interesting subject.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

Yaw, I wanna go to bed wear the fu*k is it?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2011)

Next Week : Chou Shinrai Tensei


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Next Week : Chou Shinrai Tensei


Be quiet, troll.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 20, 2011)

So, let's see what we've got here.

_Kakashi's rampage_.

_Choji's rampage_.

And now...

_Madara's rampage_.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2011)

Uzumaki = Losers 
Uchiha = Badass

proven by Naruto and Sasuke at vote
Now confirmed by Nagato and Madara


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> So, let's see what we've got here.
> 
> _Kakashi's rampage_.
> 
> ...



Looks like Madara's will be on-panel, though. He is an Uchiha a FV candidate, after all.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto always the last one to the party lol.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I think MEI means how kishi teased us with all the random panels with Tenten, making us anticipate for some Tenten battle on panel and yet did this to her in one panel. I'm just thinking that somehow within the past few weeks, kishi changed his plans for her.



not the first time if i remember correct she was the only one who got her chunnin exam fight off panel in the manga. i wonder why


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2011)

Where is the Uchiha Genius ? Godlike Lord Sasuke?



GunX2 said:


> Naruto always the last one to the party lol.



because he can't fight people with full power ....

Kakuzu,Pain,half blind and chakraless Sasuke


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Where is the Uchiha Genius ? Godlike Lord Sasuke?



.....


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Naruto always the last one to the party lol.



Aye, it's a common shonen rule.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not the first time if i remember correct she was the only one who got her chunnin exam fight off panel in the manga. i wonder why



It was on panel, she fought Temari. It's funny that you forgot. Or did you.... Maybe I'm thinking about the anime?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2011)

Uchiha makes appearance = badass chapter......


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I think MEI means how kishi teased us with all the random panels with Tenten, making us anticipate for some Tenten battle on panel and yet did this to her in one panel. I'm just thinking that somehow within the past few weeks, kishi changed his plans for her.



Changed his plans for Tenten?

Cool Story Bro.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 20, 2011)

I found it really refreshing that in the spoiler Tenten felt the very real effects of the Banana Fan, as opposed to asspulling an immunity to them.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> It was on panel, she fought Temari. It's funny that you forgot. Or did you.... Maybe I'm thinking about the anime?



nope it was off panel in the manga only in the anime they showed it. we just see when it is about to start then when temari defeats her.



Black Phoenix said:


> Where is the Uchiha Genius ? Godlike Lord Sasuke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't you mean the crazy uchiha who imagines people laughing at him


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> It was on panel, she fought Temari. It's funny that you forgot. Or did you.... Maybe I'm thinking about the anime?



It was only shown in the anime.



Dark Red Z said:


> I found it really refreshing that in the spoiler Tenten felt the very real effects of the Banana Fan, as opposed to asspulling an immunity to them.



It was expected, but the complaints are coming from the fact that she wasn't shown while using it.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol last week or two weeks ago people were crying about Tenten using the fan.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 20, 2011)

Whens the chap out?


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lol last week or two weeks ago people were crying about Tenten using the fan.



I'm pretty sure these are disparate groups of people. LOL 

BUT this has proven that she's been using it to take out kakuzu's masks so that does say a little something. Just wonder why kishi has to off panel it and give panels to random fodder OMG


----------



## Hexa (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's no coincidence that TenTen was taken out of the battle just before Madara appeared.  The manga would end if Gedou Mazou was suddenly blown up and riddled with kunai.

But it does still seem a bit early for this type of move.  There are at least 14 Edo Tensei we haven't seen fighting.  So who knows what's up with them.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Hexa said:


> But it does still seem a bit early for this type of move.  There are at least 14 Edo Tensei we haven't seen fighting.  So who knows what's up with them.



Off-paneled and saved for the anime, maybe?

Rather that than months of part-1 filler flashbacks.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

maybe kishi was forced by his editors to bring naruto and bee back to the war instead of showing others fight. and that is why he had madara enter as well with such a powerful weapon


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> because he can't fight people with full power ....
> 
> Kakuzu,Pain,half blind and chakraless Sasuke


What, you think Kakuzu would've survived Rasenshuriken if only he'd had two more hearts?

Sasuke has never once fought someone who was at full power (besides Danzou, but he was rusty), either.



Hexa said:


> I'm pretty sure it's no coincidence that TenTen was taken out of the battle just before Madara appeared.  The manga would end if Gedou Mazou was suddenly blown up and riddled with kunai.
> 
> But it does still seem a bit early for this type of move.  There are at least 14 Edo Tensei we haven't seen fighting.  So who knows what's up with them.


So you're saying... Tenten oneshots Gedo Mazo?


----------



## bill1228 (Apr 20, 2011)

Prediction:Madara has summoned Gedou Mazou so he can get the substitute.  The substitute being Kinkaku and Ginkaku sealed in the gourd that was randomly shown this chapter.  He's gonna use Rinnegan to take their souls from the gourd into Gedou, as a substitute for the Kyuubi.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 20, 2011)

I was right when I said an Uchiha sighting was gonna be seen this chapter


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

Gabe: I was thinking the same thing, that he editors might have had something to do with this development. It's only been twenty chapters since 515, and a large group of rookies haven't even really shown their stuff.

Now it looks like they may not get the opportunity to afterall.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

The majority of the fandom has been bitching about the manga lately. I'd hardly be surprised if the editors told Kishi to throw in some major players.



bill1228 said:


> Prediction:Madara has summoned Gedou Mazou so he can get the substitute.  The substitute being Kinkaku and Ginkaku sealed in the gourd that was randomly shown this chapter.  He's gonna use Rinnegan to take their souls from the gourd into Gedou, as a substitute for the Kyuubi.



Damn. Very interesting theory there. 

I still think Naruto's going to lose the Kyuubi to Madara but this is something to be considered.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 20, 2011)

And thus the Kinkaku/ Ginkaku battle makes sense now. Good call.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 20, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm pretty sure it's no coincidence that TenTen was taken out of the battle just before Madara appeared.  The manga would end if Gedou Mazou was suddenly blown up and riddled with kunai.



So true! 



bill1228 said:


> Prediction:Madara has summoned Gedou Mazou so he can get the substitute.  The substitute being Kinkaku and Ginkaku sealed in the gourd that was randomly shown this chapter.  He's gonna use Rinnegan to take their souls from the gourd into Gedou, as a substitute for the Kyuubi.



This is quite plausible, and could very well be how Madara could revive Juubi without having to catch Naruto.

But wouldn't that render the purpose of his Uzumaki longetivity null and void?


----------



## Enterprise E (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The majority of the fandom has been bitching about the manga lately. I'd hardly be surprised if the editors told Kishi to throw in some major players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that it's going to go a bit farther than either Naruto losing the Nine Tails or Madara using the Kin/Gin Brothers Nine Tails chakra for his own use and that he'll use the Nine Tails chakra from Kinkaku and Ginkaku to supplement the half of the Nine Tailed Fox extracted from Naruto, basically restoring the Nine Tailed Fox to full power, allowing the full Ten Tails to be restored.  The question is what happens then?  I have a feeling that Madara may get more than he bargained for with the full Ten Tails, if my theory turns out to be true.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 20, 2011)

For the record, you can make agony posts about the manga being late in the convo thread if you really want to do so.

But you _super_ can't do it here.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Where the fuck is chapter?


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 20, 2011)

The Ginkaku and Kinkaku substitute theory sounds good, but it has two major flaws:
1) They only contain a fraction of the Kyuubi's real power; I sincerely doubt its enough
2) The statue will break if all other bijuu aren't sealed before 9tails; so even IF the the Kaku Bros chakra was enough to satisfy it, it'd shatter before getting Bee's demon in there.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Where the fuck is chapter?


Have you not read the last few posts?

Chill out.


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 20, 2011)

anddd its up


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara tells Sasuke it is within his powers to locate the people he wishes to


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Apr 20, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Sasuke has never once fought someone who was at full power (besides Danzou, but he was rusty), either



Incorrect.  He faced Deidara and Raikage at full power, and in both cases he went in with the disadvantage since they both came in with near full knowledge, whereas Sasuke had no such luxury.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Deus ex said:


> Where the fuck is chapter?



Did you not read the message above yours?


----------



## G-Man (Apr 20, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> What, you think Kakuzu would've survived Rasenshuriken if only he'd had two more hearts?
> 
> Sasuke has never once fought someone who was at full power (besides Danzou, but he was rusty), either.



Yeah, the sheer hypocrisy of his comment had me lulzing too.  Not to mention Danzou wasn't actually at full power.  One, he couldn't use Shisui's eye until the very end (and he decided to save it for Madara), and two, he was worried about fighting Madara afterwards and so fought conservatively with his chakra (as Danzou admitted midway through the battle; Madara himself comments that Sasuke's win was "impressive despite Danzou not being able to use Shisui's eye", as if Shisui's eye really would have made a significant difference)!

Its funny.  They are easily the two strongest of their generation and will likley end the series as the two strongest in the world, but neither one has truly won a really big straight-up fight (even the VotE fight was marred by Naruto not wanting to kill Sasuke and his having fought and run after the Sound 4 for hours on end while Sasuke was completely fresh; and Naruto vs Kabuto was preceded by Kabuto vs Tsunade and Kabuto vs Shizune).  Sasuke and Naruto's only victories where their opponents were at full strength were in the Chunin Exam prelims (Akado, the chakra draining guy, was fresh and so was Kiba) and Naruto's win over Neji.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> It seems to be that both Zetsu and Madara are sensor ninja in their own right. Zetsu was able to sense Naruto and Killer Bee's chakra as they left the training room (subsequently relaying this information to Madara, which made him aware of the fact), but it's still a mystery how he was able to locate Sasuke on his way to Konoha, Naruto in the hotel room he was sleeping in, and Minato after he had teleported to the outskirts of Konoha during the Nine-Tails' attack.
> 
> I doubt Zetsu was there for all three situations, but he did state he was "the land itself," so it could be that his presence is inherently among trees, grass, etc. But even that's uncertain, as Madara tells Sasuke it is within his powers to locate the people he wishes to. An interesting subject.



They both have the ability to move through objects as well:





Interesting.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Off-paneled and saved for the anime, maybe?
> 
> Rather that than months of part-1 filler flashbacks.



Jinchuurikis, Bijuus and even Kages may have very doubtly beign off-paeled but Nagato and Itachi cant be off-paneled.

Isnt it too soon to summon Gedou Mazo? I mean if the shit breaks Madara's plans go GG, I know most likely Gedou Mazo will win but I think is a retarded movement that shit should be reserved only after Sasuke EMS, White Zetsu and the Edo Tensei are no longer in the field.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, it's Genma!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn. There are some significant discrepancies between the MS translation and the translations from Yagami and SS we have here when it comes to the talk Madara and Zetsu have.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2011)

MS translations suck


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Damn. There are some significant discrepancies between the MS translation and the translations from Yagami and SS we have here when it comes to the talk Madara and Zetsu have.



Does zetsu still call madara 'tobi' in each version?


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Damn. There are some significant discrepancies between the MS translation and the translations from Yagami and SS we have here when it comes to the talk Madara and Zetsu have.



Which part/sentences you are referring ? 



Ice Cream said:


> Does zetsu still call madara 'tobi' in each version?



Yes, Zetsu called him 'Tobi' in raw also.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Apr 21, 2011)

As ancient Ninjutsu wisdom say:

shit
just
got
real.




Egotism said:


> I was right when I said an Uchiha sighting was gonna be seen this chapter


Since when were you under the impression,
Tobi was Uchiha?


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2011)

People are bashing/making fun of Tenten because she collapsed after using a fan that requires vast reservoir of chakra to use?! 
smh.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm feeling a bit more favorable towards Iruka with the past chapter and this chapter. The way he held out his fist all baffled at Bee was endearing. xD I got a different kind of laughter at all the effort in keeping Naruto away while all the fighting is going on.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I didn't like the whole "big brother" sentiment from Iruka. Naruto said he thought of him like a "father" and I always thought Iruka's view of their relationship was similar (father/mentor). I guess I feel there's already so much harping on the brotherhood theme that I'd rather Kishi not apply it again here. 

Also, I must say, Madara's entrance was pretty epic ^_^


----------



## shinethedown (Apr 22, 2011)

well im guessing someones gonna get fucked over by that by that massive demon statue's soul sucking dragons. Perhaps some character death, although Kishi would probably have them wake up and the end of the battle saying "oh, I guess my soul wasn't sucked out by a dragon, I guess I was just sleeping, awesome!"

It was a good chapter though, bit gutted about waiting longer but thats life


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> People are bashing/making fun of Tenten because she collapsed after using a fan that requires vast reservoir of chakra to use?!
> smh.


It's either people make fun of her for it, or we never got that panel and people continue to wank her to no end.

I'll take the former.


----------

